# Coffee or Tea



## Linda Cannon-Mott

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415AQMKJ3WL._SL160_AA115_.jpg

I am a *coffee lover * and ordered something I have wanted for a year after seeing this and sampling a cup. This makes coffee, tea and hot chocolate.

Which do you like?


----------



## pidgeon92

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am so


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Mikuto

Both if they're sweet enough. I prefer red tea to black tea, and black tea to white tea, and I have to go decaf, I go completely batty if I have too much caffeine.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415AQMKJ3WL._SL160_AA115_.jpg
> 
> I am so


Same here... I do like tea, preferably iced Sweet Tea (real sugar, no fake stuff)... But gotta have my coffee!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Both.  Have had both today.

I like my coffee sweet--started drinking coffee by started drinking irish coffees and I'm stuck there (though I leave out the whiskey now, LOL!)

But I drink my tea straight, no sugar, no cream, no lemon, no nothing.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Anybody tried Japanese green tea?


----------



## Guest

Pepsi.


----------



## Scathach

I prefer tea now. I used to love coffee, I used to drink like 4 cups black every day, until my stomach couldn't take it anymore. I went cold turkey on the caffeine for about two years, and now I just have the morning and evening cup of tea, of which is usually herbal thus caffeine free.

I do love the flavored teas at Harney and Sons: http://www.harney.com/ Right now the Florence tea is my favorite (kinda tastes like nutella mmmmm)


----------



## Mikuto

Green tea's okay, but I like sweet and the matcha powder you make true Japanese tea ceremony tea from is really bitter.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Pepsi.


Dr Pepper!


----------



## Guest

I don't drink coffee period and have maybe two glasses of iced tea (unsweet) per summer.  Pepsi really is my primary beverage other than water.


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> Dr Pepper!


Spoken like a true Texan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got my two coupons for free Dr. Pepper yesterday.  Don't even like it.    But my husband does (one of the coupons is his).

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Spoken like a true Texan.


I have some Dublin's in the pantry and like my Kindle, I don't share!!


----------



## Vicki

yum...fresh ground whole bean coffee. In summer a really good glass of brewed iced tea.


----------



## KCFoggin

Hard core  coffee drinker here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

pidgeon92 said:


> Yeah, me too.


ROTFL Verena... I need to go to bed. I forgot what I was doing I guess!! I went back and finished. It's been a heck of a day!


----------



## Mikuto

KCFoggin said:


> Hard core coffee drinker here.


Do you drink it black and strong? My grandmother does. She always says "It'll put hair on your chest!"

Never understood the appeal myself...


----------



## Jeff

Mikuto said:


> She always says "It'll put hair on your chest!"
> 
> Never understood the appeal myself...


'Saves on the price of sweaters in the winter time.


----------



## Gables Girl

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't drink coffee period and have maybe two glasses of iced tea (unsweet) per summer. Pepsi really is my primary beverage other than water.


I don't drink coffee or tea, make mine a diet Coke!


----------



## Mikuto

Jeff said:


> 'Saves on the price of sweaters in the winter time.


Heck, if it'll keep me warm I'm all for it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Anybody tried Japanese green tea?


I haven't, is it good?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Green tea for weekday mornings (actually love matcha). Red tea (about two cups) through the day. Valerian tea at night. Coffee on weekend mornings. I highly recommend Upton Tea Imports Company, found at uptontea.com. They sell fabulous loose leaf tea at VERY reasonable prices, and ship quickly.

Nemo


----------



## Mikuto

Green tea is stronger than white tea, weaker than black tea, and more bitter than red tea. Often, if you go to a good Japanese restaurant they'll serve it right at the table, just like Chinese restaurants serve Jasmine or Oolong. None of the Japanese restaurants I've gone to ever offer you sugar for the tea though, it's not meant to be sweetened, but it's too bitter for me. 

Nemo: Love love love Red tea. So earthy.


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I haven't, is it good?


I'm not sure I can answer that. When I first arrived in Japan, I hated it but drank it to be polite. Eventually I got hooked. It's like nothing else that I can think of.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Jeff said:


> I'm not sure I can answer that. When I first arrived in Japan, I hated it but drank it to be polite. Eventually I got hooked. It's like nothing else that I can think of.


It definitely takes some getting used to. I started off by sweeting mine, then used less and less gradually, and now can drink most kinds without sugar or agave syrup. It's soooo good for ya! 

Nemo


----------



## Leslie

I have this machine at home and I love it. It's a super-automatic espresso maker but you can vary the size of the cup of coffee, from the tiniest shot of espresso to an 8 oz. Americano. Every morning I have two perfect cups of what I call "Swiss coffee" (the way they serve it in Switzerland). I drink it black.









But now I am debating getting one of the Keurig one cup systems for my office. They make coffee, tea, and hot chocolate (I'd never drink hot chocolate). Some afternoons I am craving something hot and I am getting tired of water heated in the microwave with a tea bag.

Thoughts, anyone?

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I have this machine at home and I love it. It's a super-automatic espresso maker but you can vary the size of the cup of coffee, from the tiniest shot of espresso to an 8 oz. Americano. But now I am debating getting one of the Keurig one cup systems for my office. They make coffee, tea, and hot chocolate (I'd never drink hot chocolate).
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?


Wasn't there a thread here somewhere titled "too many gadgets" or something like that? <Real Big Smiley Thingy>


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> Wasn't there a thread here somewhere titled "too many gadgets" or something like that? <Real Big Smiley Thingy>


I bought this machine in the fall of 2002 and it has paid for itself ten times over. Sort of like the Kindle does!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I have this machine at home and I love it. It's a super-automatic espresso maker but you can vary the size of the cup of coffee, from the tiniest shot of espresso to an 8 oz. Americano. Every morning I have two perfect cups of what I call "Swiss coffee" (the way they serve it in Switzerland). I drink it black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am debating getting one of the Keurig one cup systems for my office. They make coffee, tea, and hot chocolate (I'd never drink hot chocolate). Some afternoons I am craving something hot and I am getting tired of water heated in the microwave with a tea bag.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?
> 
> L


I think the one you were looking at is a good choice for your office. I chose the other one for home, I like the fact that you can fill a travel mug with 2 singles. I always have to have one for the road for my drive into work. I have used my sister's and it is qiuck, the coffee is awesome and always fresh. Tastes so much better than coffee that has set in a pot for 45 minutes or longer. I also like that you can brew tea which I like also but not as much as coffee. I like decaff at nigh but don't want to have to make a half pot just for me.


----------



## chobitz

Vanilla Chai Tea w/ Honey and whole milk
or 
Iced white mocha
or
Green Tea Frappachino
or 
Mocha w/ peppermint

Yes I go to starbucks alot!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chobitz said:


> Vanilla Chai Tea w/ Honey and whole milk
> or
> Iced white mocha
> or
> Green Tea Frappachino
> or
> Mocha w/ peppermint
> 
> Yes I go to starbucks alot!


Love the Vanilla Chai Tea. I am a Starbuck fan to but have been going once a week and using that money for books.


----------



## KCFoggin

Mikuto said:


> Do you drink it black and strong? My grandmother does. She always says "It'll put hair on your chest!"
> 
> Never understood the appeal myself...


Nah. I'm a sissy. I drink it with a bit of half & half.


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I bought this machine in the fall of 2002 and it has paid for itself ten times over. Sort of like the Kindle does!


I'm sure it's a wise investment, Leslie. I'm gonna have to learn to stop teasing. Sorry.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> I'm sure it's a wise investment, Leslie. I'm gonna have to learn to stop teasing. Sorry.


But you won't be Jeff if you don't tease us.


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> But you won't be Jeff if you don't tease us.


I'm a 66 year old juvenile, always pulling the girls' pigtails. But it would be nice to get through an evening without making somebody mad. That's never my intention.


----------



## Mikuto

chobitz said:


> Vanilla Chai Tea w/ Honey and whole milk
> or
> Iced white mocha
> or
> Green Tea Frappachino
> or
> Mocha w/ peppermint
> 
> Yes I go to starbucks alot!


Grande Decaf Nonfat Vanilla Latte for me, although their "Signature" hot chocolate series is to die for, especially the salted caramel, that is if you like REALLY sweet drinks.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> I'm a 66 year old juvenile, always pulling the girls' pigtails. But it would be nice to get through an evening without making somebody mad. That's never my intention.


Oh I don't think Leslie was mad. She was comparing the coffee maker to the Kindle and how they both pay for themself in the long run.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Love the Vanilla Chai Tea. I am a Starbuck fan to but have been going once a week and using that money for books.


Thanks goodness, I have my Starbucks Duetto credit card that I use for groceries and household expenses... it earns me free Starbucks credit for my coffee!


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> Thanks goodness, I have my Starbucks Duetto credit card that I use for groceries and household expenses... it earns me free Starbucks credit for my coffee!


You should get the Starbucks Gold card. Its a $25 yearly charge that gives you 10% off of your starbucks. It includes any starbucks purchases.


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> You should get the Starbucks Gold card. Its a $25 yearly charge that gives you 10% off of your starbucks. It includes any starbucks purchases.


They offered it to me, but with this card there are no fees and I can control my spending at Starbucks by using the rewards points I earn each month for using the credit card. All our cards (and we have too many) have rewards, and this is the only one that I have that is not a cash back. We use our cc's like debit cards and pay them off each month. If I use up my Starbuck credit/rewards then it is coffee at home! I am doing my book purchases the same way. If I don't have a balance on my AGC, then no books!! It has helped me be a bit more picky about my 1-clicks!


----------



## Dori

I like my coffee black, fresh ground.  Tea is another matter,  I like the really really sweet tea,  hot or cold,  doesn't matter.  let the daily temperature guide me on that.  I like a good cup of hot chocolate before retiring in the evening.  With the new K thingy I can have them all.


----------



## marianneg

Ooh, I'll take hot chocolate, please!  With whipped cream on top!  I'll have the occasional cup of (hot) tea, but hc is my hot beverage of choice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think the majority of the board knows where I stand on this after posting about my new coffee maker. Coffee, when I can, but in the past I have been a tea person. My mom disapproves coffee to up until my new coffee maker its been tea.

I guess Mom figured it would be easier let me be with my coffee considering it would be cheaper than my going to starbucks near the college. Starbucks....hmm. Pumkin latte!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I'm sure it's a wise investment, Leslie. I'm gonna have to learn to stop teasing. Sorry.


Sweetie, I fully appreciated your teasing! No prob...big hugs 

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Sweetie, I fully appreciated your teasing! No prob...big hugs


Thank you, Leslie. I needed the hugs and feel much better now.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> I'm sure it's a wise investment, Leslie. I'm gonna have to learn to stop teasing. Sorry.


Actually, when I bought this machine, I almost died at what I was spending. But after spending a week in Switzerland and experiencing the deliciousness of coffee out of super automatic machines, I was possessed to own one. So I bought it.

Similar to the Kindle, it seemed outrageous at the beginning but once I had it, and was loving it, I never looked back.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Make sure to get a My K-cup filter. It allows me to brew any of my own coffees that the house without having to order more k-cups. This is how I make my Kona coffee.
Keurig My K-Cup Reusable Coffee Filter

















Reusable K-Cup coffee filter exclusive to the Keurig Home Brewing System 
Allows users to use their own gourmet ground coffee in a Keurig brewer 
Works in Keurig home brewers B40 Elite, B50 Ultra, and B60 Special Edition 
Does not fit B100, B100P, or B2000/3 Keurig brewers 
Rinse clean under running water after each use


----------



## jah

I like Tea, I can't stand coffee.


----------



## 1131

Black tea
Green tea
White tea
Tea at work
Tea at home
Tea on the way to work
Tea on my 3 1/2 hour commute home yesterday made the trip barable.
Tea, Tea, Tea, Tea, Tea, Tea, Tea, Tea
Yes Tea
4 cups today but it was decaf so I'm still as sane as I started out (sane is relative)

Enough tea - Now it time for the Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I like extra bold coffee with chocolate soy milk. if you make it right it can taste like mocha.


----------



## Angela

imallbs said:


> Enough tea - Now it time for the Hot Buttered Rum


mmmm...


----------



## Essensia

You can also get an device for the Keurig that allows it to brew coffee pods. It's called the Perfect Pod Holster, I think. Will come back and make a link later when I'm not working. There are some REALLY good gourmet pods out there, particularly the Fratello brand, though I haven't purchased any in quite a while and there might be other brands on the scene now.

Remember too that you can use the Keurig to dispense hot water almost instantly when you want to use your own teabag or packet of hot chocolate.

I <heart> my Keurig... 

P.S. If you like strong coffee, you might find that K-Cups make a very weak cup. Be sure to try the "extra bold" K-Cups in that case and you'll be much happier. I'm partial to the extra-bold K-Cups from Emeril's, Coffee People, and Tully's.


----------



## Angela

Essensia said:


> You can also get an device for the Keurig that allows it to brew coffee pods. It's called the Perfect Pod Holster, I think. Will come back and make a link later when I'm not working. There are some REALLY good gourmet pods out there, particularly the Fratello brand, though I haven't purchased any in quite a while and there might be other brands on the scene now.
> 
> Remember too that you can use the Keurig to dispense hot water almost instantly when you want to use your own teabag or packet of hot chocolate.
> 
> I <heart> my Keurig...
> 
> P.S. If you like strong coffee, you might find that K-Cups make a very weak cup. Be sure to try the "extra bold" K-Cups in that case and you'll be much happier. I'm partial to the extra-bold K-Cups from Emeril's, Coffee People, and Tully's.


That is good to know... I like a strong coffee, I don't want to be able to see the bottom of the cup through my coffee!


----------



## ScottBooks

*Coffee* Black, Strong and Often.


----------



## Avalon3

Iced Tea sweetened with Splenda.  Hot tea sometimes for breakfast.  Hot tea when I'm sick.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Starbucks has a Spiced Carmel Apple Cider that's amazingly yummy.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I drink loose green or white tea, brewed at 175 degrees F (yes, I'm a tea geek too).  Sometimes loose black or herbal.  I'm happy to have a local Teavana where I get it.  I also like an occasional Rooibos but not too often.

I rarely drink coffee.  I might drink it more if caffeine had any effect on me, but it doesn't.  If I go to Starbucks I'm much more likely to drink Hot Chocolate than I am coffee.

I drink Pepsi every day.  But I'm trying to cut back on that.  Unsuccessfully.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jah said:


> I like Tea, I can't stand coffee.


Ditto.

I've always liked the smell of coffee, but if I drink it, it messes with my stomach. I drink lots of tea, though. I start the day with a cup of green tea. Mid-day it's time for a large glass of Dr. Pepper, then back to various types of tea.

Mike


----------



## Angela

jmiked said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I've always like the smell of coffee, but if I drink it, it messes with my stomach. I drink lots of tea, though. I start the day with a cup of green tea. Mid-day it's time for a large glass of Dr. Pepper, then back to various types of tea.
> 
> Mike


You a little bit like my hubby... he loves the smell of coffee, but hates it! Where you differ, is he drinks nothing buy Dr Pepper!


----------



## katiekat1066

I couldn't stand coffee for years until I found the secret (for me) - I sweeten it with Hershey's chocolate syrup.  To me, it makes coffee taste as good as it smells.  Now I'm a confirmed coffee addict.

Katiekat


----------



## drenee

Love, love, love coffee, but had to give it up due to an ulcer I've had since I was 7.  Bummer.  Now, I drink Chai Tea and pretend it's coffee.  LOL.  
debbie


----------



## ljloula

MMm, chai is good. Coffee: plain or flavored, caf or decaf depending on circumstances. Always with milk. Green tea or herb tea sometimes. Never black tea.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Soda is my drink of choice however between coffee, tea and Hot Coco give me the coco.


----------



## sjc

Tea for me.  I average 5-6 cups per day-- one sugar and cream  
Not Green tea
Plain old Lipton tea.
No fancy flavors...

And Chai...mmmm. Tazo brand is delicious...I'm hooked.  I couldn't live without tea.

My husband...COFFEE...loves it.  Light with milk (not cream) and 2 sugars. No flavors.


----------



## Jen

Both!  And also with both, I am a certified SNOB!  
I grind and french press my coffee, and I only buy from places that roast in house.  I can't go back, and I absolutely cannot STAND Starbucks coffee.  If I go there, I dig the lattes and mochas, but that's it.  And even the smell of Folgers or Maxwell House makes my stomach turn!  
With tea - I am a Tazo fan.  I drink at least one cup of Zen Green Tea every day, and if I have a second cup they have this Berry Blossom white tea (maybe exclusively sold at Starbucks, I have a friend).


----------



## sjc

Jen:  I believe that makes you a coffee connoisseur!!  I guess your stomach would be doing somersaults in my house; though, we do only use Autocrat brand coffee.


----------



## Angela

katiekat1066 said:


> I couldn't stand coffee for years until I found the secret (for me) - I sweeten it with Hershey's chocolate syrup. To me, it makes coffee taste as good as it smells. Now I'm a confirmed coffee addict.
> 
> Katiekat


I actually started drinking coffee because of instant hot chocolate! I was working for H&R Block where we could on have our HRB coffee cups on our desk and the coffee service people kept leaving hot chocolate but we had no access to hot water so I started mixing the chocolate with the coffee and have been a coffee drinker since, with or w/o the chocolate.


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> I actually started drinking coffee because of instant hot chocolate! I was working for H&R Block where we could on have our HRB coffee cups on our desk and the coffee service people kept leaving hot chocolate but we had no access to hot water so I started mixing the chocolate with the coffee and have been a coffee drinker since, with or w/o the chocolate.


I love chocolate milk in my coffee.
Starbucks has a holiday drink called an Espresso Truffle. Its half coffee half hot chocolate.
My husband is addicted to their hot white chocolate and their hot egg nog.

Oh and horizon organic vanilla milk is really good in coffee.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> I actually started drinking coffee because of instant hot chocolate! I was working for H&R Block where we could on have our HRB coffee cups on our desk and the coffee service people kept leaving hot chocolate but we had no access to hot water so I started mixing the chocolate with the coffee and have been a coffee drinker since, with or w/o the chocolate.


I still do that, 1/2 cup coffee with an envelop of hot chocolate. Tastes like a Mocha, maybe it is a Mocha.


----------



## Jen

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I still do that, 1/2 cup coffee with an envelop of hot chocolate. Tastes like a Mocha, maybe it is a Mocha.


Mochas usually have steamed milk too I think. + Whipped cream, yummy!



sjc said:


> Jen: I believe that makes you a coffee connoisseur!! I guess your stomach would be doing somersaults in my house; though, we do only use Autocrat brand coffee.


I know, it's sad! We just kept getting better and better coffee, and once you do it's impossible to turn back!


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I still do that, 1/2 cup coffee with an envelop of hot chocolate. Tastes like a Mocha, maybe it is a Mocha.


Around my house we refer to it as a *poor man's mocha* and we were drinking these long before we ever knew Starbucks existed! I have gotten so used to the flavor, that I can't even drink instant chocolate unless it is mixed with coffee!


----------



## sandypeach

I grew up drinking hot tea at breakfast every morning.  When I got to college, I started drinking coffee (always with sugar, creamer optional).  I have tried the new-fangled coffees (starbucks, etc.), but still prefer good old Maxwell House and Folger's.

For cold drinks, I like sweet tea and Diet Coke.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't drink coffee.  Except when I make Fastnachts, also called Kinklings, and it's required for dunking.  Instant works.

Tea:  prefer Indian teas to Chinese teas.  Especially Earl Grey (hot).  Also Assam.  

Hot chocolate:  my fav!  Usually make my own with Hershey's cocoa but I've found that, the Swiss Miss Dark Chocolate Sensations is pretty good for instant.

Ann


----------



## Mikuto

When it comes to hot chocolate, I'll take what I can get, but I prefer "Drinking Chocolate". It's made with real chocolate instead of a powder, and it's much thicker and richer.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Angela said:


> Around my house we refer to it as a *poor man's mocha* and we were drinking these long before we ever knew Starbucks existed! I have gotten so used to the flavor, that I can't even drink instant chocolate unless it is mixed with coffee!


Instead of using hot chocolate...I use chocolate soy milk!


----------



## sebat

Ok ...this is weird but I'll tell on myself anyway.  

I only drink coffee when I am living in Hawaii.  I'm addicted to Royal Kona Coffee if it's not Royal Kona I won't drink it.  I wake up in the mornings dreaming of coffee.  When I go back to the mainland, I take a couple of bags home with me.  When they are gone I switch to Chai Tea.  My favorite Chai is Good Earth Vanilla. 

I not sure if that make me a coffee snob or it's just a mental problem.   

DH puts a spoon of Nestles Quick in his coffee to make mocha.


----------



## durphy

sebat said:


> Ok ...this is weird but I'll tell on myself anyway.
> 
> I only drink coffee when I am living in Hawaii. I'm addicted to Royal Kona Coffee


My son brought me back some Royal Kona from his vacation and it was the best coffee I've ever tasted. After reading this thread, I'm taking Zelda and heading to Starbucks.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think my dad has half a shelf in the pantry for his coffee, which of course include Royal kona...I think I may take some for myself now since you guys like it so much...I gotta try it.


----------



## Vicki

Kona is my favorite. I had a co-worked in Hawaii for a few months and he sent a weekly package.


----------



## sebat

Vicki said:


> Kona is my favorite. I had a co-worked in Hawaii for a few months and he sent a weekly package.


Wow...that was a nice co-worker. Royal Kona is $8.99 for 8 oz. on sale, otherwise it's more like 12.99/14.99. If they were sending you a package of that a week, you must be really special.


----------



## Essensia

> Swiss Miss Dark Chocolate Sensations is pretty good for instant


Yes, they really did a good job with that. It actually tastes like chocolate, not just something sweet and watery.  Ghirardelli hot cocoa is also luscious but pricey.


----------



## Dori

Ordered my fancy coffee maker yesterday afternoon and already received it and tried coffee and tea.  I took free shipping and it came UPS this afternoon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Ordered my fancy coffee maker yesterday afternoon and already received it and tried coffee and tea. I took free shipping and it came UPS this afternoon.


Me too Dori!! I love it, so easy and soooo good!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

You already received it!!! cool. My mom just bought a bunch of hot cocoa k-cups from Bed Bath and Beyond. (its in the beyond section). I haven't tried any of it, but it must be good if mom bought it


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Ordered my fancy coffee maker yesterday afternoon and already received it and tried coffee and tea. I took free shipping and it came UPS this afternoon.


Which one did you order, Dori?

L


----------



## Dori

It is the Keurig B60  special edition.  48 oz reservoir.  The two things I have tried today are great.  I have a Bed Bath & Beyond nearby.  Will have to check that out but I ordered a bunch last night from Keurig.  Wanted a wide variety to start off with and will find my favorites and narrow it down.  The machine came with an 18 variety pack of coffee, flavored coffee,  tea, and cocoa.


----------



## Essensia

Wow, Dori, that was fast!  You're going to have so much fun sampling the different K-cups.  Be sure to keep us posted on the taste-testing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The madrin-spice (sp?) tea...or whatever its called it good. Strong, but good. I ended up making a couple cups of tea with that insert. I haven't tried any of the other teas (it comes with three total) that came in the variety pack


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> It is the Keurig B60 special edition. 48 oz reservoir. The two things I have tried today are great. I have a Bed Bath & Beyond nearby. Will have to check that out but I ordered a bunch last night from Keurig. Wanted a wide variety to start off with and will find my favorites and narrow it down. The machine came with an 18 variety pack of coffee, flavored coffee, tea, and cocoa.


Enjoyed my morning coffee on my Keurig! I haven't ordered any K-cups yet, got to do that. My hubby who was not interested in *my* new toy has now drank 4 of my samples.  I definitely will order a box of the hot chocolate.

Don't you love it Dori?


----------



## ljloula

We have one at work and it's the best! My favs. are Mudslide (very chocolately), Butter Toffee and French Vanilla decaf.


----------



## Dori

Vegas_Asian said:


> The madrin-spice (sp?) tea...or whatever its called it good. Strong, but good. I ended up making a couple cups of tea with that insert. I haven't tried any of the other teas (it comes with three total) that came in the variety pack


I am finding some of the coffees strong for my taste. Today I used my 2 cup measuring cup and did the 7.25 oz. two times on the hazelnut decaf and it was delicious. I put a16 oz ceramic mug on my shopping list.


----------



## Jeff

Anybody here know how to make Army coffee? (In case I ever get into a nostalgic/masochistic frame of mind.)


----------



## thejackylking #884

I think it involves pencil shavings and never replacing the filter.  just put more coffee in on top of the old grounds.


----------



## Jeff

thejackylking said:


> I think it involves pencil shavings and never replacing the filter. just put more coffee in on top of the old grounds.


During the American Revolution the British Army was famous for gunpowder tea and I suppose the American Army had to do them one better - but pencil shavings?


----------



## Dori

Hmmm searched and find no pencil shavings coffee. 

http://www.qmmuseum.lee.army.mil/historyweek/oct21-27.htm

Here is a link telling when the Army first got coffee. Interesting.


----------



## Jeff

Dori said:


> Here is a link telling when the Army first got coffee. Interesting.


What a great web site. Thanks.



> [Black coffee] ". . . strong enough to float an iron wedge, and innocent of lacteal adulteration, it gave strength to the weary and heavy laden, and courage to the despondent and sick at heart."
> 
> Wiley, Life of Billy Yank, p. 241


----------



## Dori

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Don't you love it Dori?


It is great but I am drinking more. I had two this morning. Want to try them all NOW!


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Hmmm searched and find no pencil shavings coffee.
> 
> http://www.qmmuseum.lee.army.mil/historyweek/oct21-27.htm
> 
> Here is a link telling when the Army first got coffee. Interesting.


Who knew? Thanks, Dori. Interesting article!

L


----------



## Essensia

> I definitely will order a box of the hot chocolate.


Linda, there are also white cocoa K-cups. I've never tried them, but they sound intriguing!

New Keurig owners, there are scores of K-cup varieties out there: Light, medium, and dark roasts, mild and extra bold, the whole spectrum. It's so much fun to explore them. You can buy 1 K-cup at a time at http://www.bettercoffee.com, and you can buy sample packs of 5 K-cups at http://www.keurig.com. The samples are pricey but certainly more economical than getting a whole box and finding out you don't care for it.


----------



## Leslie

Does anyone know if they sell the K-cups at BJs? I know they sell the coffee makers there. My husband saw a big display of them this afternoon.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Essensia said:


> Linda, there are also white cocoa K-cups. I've never tried them, but they sound intriguing!
> 
> New Keurig owners, there are scores of K-cup varieties out there: Light, medium, and dark roasts, mild and extra bold, the whole spectrum. It's so much fun to explore them. You can buy 1 K-cup at a time at http://www.bettercoffee.com, and you can buy sample packs of 5 K-cups at http://www.keurig.com. The samples are pricey but certainly more economical than getting a whole box and finding out you don't care for it.


Thanks Essensia, I am definitly going to buy many samples. I like that you can buy 1 K-Cup also. Going to check it out.


----------



## Angela

I can't wait to get mine and with plenty of hot chocolate samples on hand, the hubby will like it too I am sure!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The problem with the hot chocolate is the fact that all if it doesn't dispense into the cup. I had to push my thumb through the top of  the insert (the coffee maker punctures a hole into the top) and tear off the lid to get the rest of the chocolate.


----------



## Leslie

Regarding pricing: the samples at Keurig.com aren't really all that much more than buying the 18 paks: $.59 per k-cup vs. $.55. I could see buying a whole bunch of samples to have a real variety on hand for guests or whatever mood might strike you (can you tell, I'm still debating getting one of these for my office!).

L


----------



## Leslie

Has anyone tried Timothy's World Coffee, Midnight Magic, Extra Bold?

L


----------



## Dori

Not yet, but the one I tried this morning got one star and tasted like pencil shavings.  LOL


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Not yet, but the one I tried this morning got one star and tasted like pencil shavings. LOL


Which one was that, so I don't put it on my shopping list?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Regarding pricing: the samples at Keurig.com aren't really all that much more than buying the 18 paks: $.59 per k-cup vs. $.55. I could see buying a whole bunch of samples to have a real variety on hand for guests or whatever mood might strike you (can you tell, I'm still debating getting one of these for my office!).
> 
> L


I have ordered 10 variety packs to try, can't wait to taste the Mudslide. I also ordered a box of Chai tea and a variety tea box. This morning I had Newman's Own Extra Bold Special Blend and it was yummy. I like bold roast coffee's. I am loving this, quick, easy, fresh and no clean up. Dori, like you I am drinking more, have to switch to decaff for late afternoon and evening.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Has anyone tried Timothy's World Coffee, Midnight Magic, Extra Bold?
> 
> L


I haven't tried this one Leslie, I did have the Timothy's World Breakfast Blend. It was good but not as strong as I like my coffee.

I noticed some of the samples I wanted were temporarily out of stock, probably the holidays.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I haven't tried this one Leslie, I did have the Timothy's World Breakfast Blend. It was good but not as strong as I like my coffee.
> 
> I noticed some of the samples I wanted were temporarily out of stock, probably the holidays.


I like strong, dark coffee, too. They have a Keurig machine at the shop where I get my hair done and I had a cup there (a week or two ago). It was something from Green Mountain and good, but it could have been a little stronger. So I have been studying the descriptions of the bold roasts, dark roasts, etc. The Timothy's coffees seem to be getting alot of good reviews on Amazon.

L


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have ordered 10 variety packs to try, can't wait to taste the Mudslide. I also ordered a box of Chai tea and a variety tea box. This morning I had Newman's Own Extra Bold Special Blend and it was yummy. I like bold roast coffee's. I am loving this, quick, easy, fresh and no clean up. Dori, like you I am drinking more, have to switch to decaff for late afternoon and evening.


Where did you order the ten variety packs from? Keurig.com?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Where did you order the ten variety packs from? Keurig.com?
> 
> L


Yes that is correct. $2.95 for a 5 pack, averages about .60 a cup. I am writing down the ones I like and my hubby who wasn't interested but has managed to drink 6 of my samples now.  I will order 24/box of our favorites but always have the variety packs for friends/family. Once you place your first coffee order you are a member of their coffee club. I haven't gotten through all the info yet, but you get 10% off when you order 4 boxes and free shipping. There are other perks... have to go back there when I get off here, wanted to check out Shelfari and Kindle today.  Do you use Shelfari?


----------



## Essensia

> Has anyone tried Timothy's World Coffee, Midnight Magic, Extra Bold?


Leslie, yes, it's delicious, very dark and rich and flavorful. Even better IMHO is Timothy's Extra Bold Rainforest Espresso, which is not even close to espresso strength but is bold and delicious. Neither are bitter, just dark and rich.


----------



## Dori

I am a wimp.  I like weak coffee.


----------



## ELDogStar

I like both coffee and tea.
Drink a lot of coffee and I too use Keurig brewer.
Own two of them (and I live alone)

Best prices I have found for K-cups is at:
[url]greatcoffee.com]
Best prices I have found for K-cups is at:
greatcoffee.com

Plus they are in my state so I get 24 hour UPS service.
Order on a weekday and it is usually here the next day

Eric


----------



## Leslie

All this coffee talk got me to go fire up my Saeco for a cup of afternoon coffee! Yum!

For that, I use Lavazza Super Crema (whole beans, because the machine grinds them). I buy it by the case and that's all I've used for years. At the beginning, I experimented with Illy, but pretty quickly settled on Lavazza. Someone once told me that in Italy, Lavazza is the equivalent of Maxell House. Well, maybe in popularity, but not in taste!

Eric, thanks for the link for greatcoffee.com. That does look like a good site.

I am going to do a little comparison shopping and will report back with my results.

L


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the greatcoffee.com link, Eric. They do have good prices but I have to say, it's a little like bringing coals to Newcastle for me to order Green Mountain coffee, which is made two states over, from Portland, Oregon! LOL. 

Anyway, after a week or more of debating, I headed back to my favorite coffee purveyor, Whole Latte Love (www.wholelattelove.com) and did a bit more research...and finally committed to buying the B60. Why the B60? Because it has a setting for a 5.25 oz cup and that's what I like: a small cup of coffee that I can drink down while it is still hot.

It came with 72 free K-cups (24 each): Timothy's K-cups - Columbian Decaf; Timothy's K-cups - Italian Blend; Van Houtte K-cups - Kenya Kilimandjaro. I liked the sound of those flavors. I also ordered a box of Bigelow green tea (18 cups) and Celestial Seasonings black tea (18 cups). They had free shipping and a 10% discount so I got the whole shebang for $154.97, which seemed like a good deal. 

I am excited! It may get here by Christmas eve, keep your fingers crossed. 

Linda, Dori, is this the machine you have?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Leslie! That is the same one Dori and I have. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie

Oh great. I am excited. 

We should keep notes on what kinds of coffees we all like and don't like. Dori told me the "pencil shavings" coffee was Coffee People organic.

L


----------



## Essensia

Leslie, that sounds like a good deal!

Dori, I've seen online that a lot of people who prefer light roasts enjoy Green Mountain Nantucket Blend and Timothy's Colombia La Vereda.

I've never seen a positive review of Coffee People Organic.  "Pencil shavings" is definitely the best description I've read.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Oh great. I am excited.
> 
> We should keep notes on what kinds of coffees we all like and don't like. Dori told me the "pencil shavings" coffee was Coffee People organic.
> 
> L


It will be fun to suggest our favorites to each other.


----------



## Dori

Yes the B60 is the machine I have.  It has the 48 cup reservoir.  I stand by my pencil shavings review of the Coffee PEople ORganic.


----------



## Dori

Essensia, thank you for the light roast suggestions.  Making a note of them.    I see I have the sample of the Timothy's Colombian La Vereda,  going to put it out to have tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks now I know to avoid the Coffee People organic sample I have. Still I am curious...No not going to try it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Gables Girl said:


> I don't drink coffee or tea, make mine a diet Coke!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the greatcoffee.com link, Eric. They do have good prices but I have to say, it's a little like bringing coals to Newcastle for me to order Green Mountain coffee, which is made two states over, from Portland, Oregon! LOL.
> 
> Anyway, after a week or more of debating, I headed back to my favorite coffee purveyor, Whole Latte Love (www.wholelattelove.com) and did a bit more research...and finally committed to buying the B60. Why the B60? Because it has a setting for a 5.25 oz cup and that's what I like: a small cup of coffee that I can drink down while it is still hot.
> 
> It came with 72 free K-cups (24 each): Timothy's K-cups - Columbian Decaf; Timothy's K-cups - Italian Blend; Van Houtte K-cups - Kenya Kilimandjaro. I liked the sound of those flavors. I also ordered a box of Bigelow green tea (18 cups) and Celestial Seasonings black tea (18 cups). They had free shipping and a 10% discount so I got the whole shebang for $154.97, which seemed like a good deal.
> 
> I am excited! It may get here by Christmas eve, keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Linda, Dori, is this the machine you have?
> 
> L


Leslie, did you order your Keurig from Amazon or elsewhere? I have pretty much decided the B60 is the way to go for me, too and will be getting one as soon as the new budget month gets here!!


----------



## Angela

One more question to those who have bought the Keurig... How is the noise level of the coffee maker?? A couple of reviews on Amazon mentioned something about noise levels being different betweeen models... some being quiter/noisier than others. If they are noisey, I may opt to spend the extra for the B70 which claims "quiet technology."


----------



## ELDogStar

Angela said:


> One more question to those who have bought the Keurig... How is the noise level of the coffee maker?? A couple of reviews on Amazon mentioned something about noise levels being different betweeen models... some being quiter/noisier than others. If they are noisey, I may opt to spend the extra for the B70 which claims "quiet technology."


They are what I would call "gurgling" noisy. I have both units and the difference is not too much.
I prefer the B70 simply because it holds more liquid. The noise is ONLY during part of the brewing process and immediately thereafter when the reservoir refills for the next cup to be made. So it only lasts for a matter of seconds, not even minutes.

But the first time you hear the noise it is a bit disconcerting...

I enjoy also the 4 servings sizes of the B70. Depending on what I drink I change up the size.

FWIW,
Eric (That dog training guy.)


----------



## Dori

I thought the B60 was quite noisy when it first came on but now I see that is is just noisy for a few seconds while pumping water.

Timothy's Colombia La Vereda was my first jolt drink this morning and I found it quite good.  It is a medium roast.  Four Stars.

The hot chocolate last night was quite good.  Four stars.

Now drinking a cup of Hazlenut Decaf and it is great and makes the kitchen smell so good.  Five Stars.  This is still my favorite so far.  My shipment of coffee is just listed as sent so I will have a lot of choices in a few days.


----------



## Wannabe

Coffee in the morning, my own brewed iced tea the rest of the day, year round.


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Leslie, did you order your Keurig from Amazon or elsewhere? I have pretty much decided the B60 is the way to go for me, too and will be getting one as soon as the new budget month gets here!!


I ordered it from Whole Latte Love because anything I've bought that has to do with coffee I've bought from them, for at least 7 years. I did look at Amazon. The price, with the shipping, was the same as WLL with the 10% discount (and free shipping) and WLL is throwing in 72 K-cups which Amazon does not have. So that sealed the deal for me.

www.wholelattelove.com

They are in Victor, NY so stuff they ship to me in Maine comes pretty quick.

I looked at the B70 but couldn't see enough differences to justify $50 more in price. Plus, it didn't come with the 72 cups.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had the Costa Rica Tarrazu this morning which I give 3 stars, it is a mild roast & I prefer bold. Dori I think you would like this one. I made the small cup which is 5.75 oz, I bet if you did the med cup it would be perfect.


----------



## Dori

Thanks for the recommend.  Will look and see if I have that one.


----------



## chobitz

Y'all made me want one now. My husband said I can get one at target tomorrow cause ,as usual, he didn't finish my Christmas shopping.

I decided on the second smallest (I forgot  the number) because I do not have alot of counter space and I only need it to do two sizes, coffee mug and travel mug.

LOL I spend too much because of y'all it's all your fault.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Maggie. Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie

I am so excited about my coffee maker! I can't wait for it to arrive!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I am so excited about my coffee maker! I can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> L


You will love it! I have enjoyed mine and know it will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I totally don't drink coffee.  My brother does.  He's coming later this afternoon to stay a night or two with me before heading up to the old homestead for Christmas.  When I talked to him this morning I said, "I'll be going to the store so I'll get some coffee bags for you."  He said, "Just get a pound or so of regular coffee."  I said, "But I don't have anything to make coffee with."  He repeated, "Don't get bags, just get regular coffee."

I think I know what my present is  and I think I'll be opening it early.    He probably got it for really cheap, or even free, and figured he'd give it to "me" so it'd be here for him when he visits.    That's o.k. though; I won't use it much but now I'll be able to offer coffee to guests!

Ann


----------



## Dori

Whee Leslie we are on coffepot watch!

Ann that is funny.  I don't know how many big coffee pots my sister has given me over the years.  I usually had a little 1 or 4 cup pot and she makes a big pot and drinks all day.  I have left over couple of pounds of coffee since I am using K cups and I cannot find one person in my whole family that makes coffee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori said:


> I have left over couple of pounds of coffee since I am using K cups and I cannot find one person in my whole family that makes coffee.


I expect I'll let him take the leftover coffee with him (he'll use it when he stays with my dad because there's only decaf there) and buy more the next time he comes. . .

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There's alway the my k-cup. that's how I am using the loose coffee.


----------



## Angela

Thanks for all the info everyone. I was at a gourmet shop today called The Cook's Nook and they have a Keurig on the counter that customers can make themselves coffee, tea or hot chocolate while they shop! I had a flavored coffee (french vanilla, but don't know the brand) and it was very good. The machine they had was the B60, with the 3 cup sizes. I didn't notice that it was all that noisey... actually it was quieter than the coffee maker I have now that makes that awful gurgling, whooshing sound when it is spitting out the last of the water!

Anyway, they normally sell those machines, but were out of stock so I wasn't tempted to buy one today. The owner said they will have plenty in January and to please come back! I have decided that I will probably go ahead and purchase one locally even though I might be able to save buy ordering online so I can do my part to help the local economy! I was so glad I had the opportunity to test one out. This store also keeps tons of flavors in stock and will special order any they don't carry at no extra charge!


----------



## Leslie

That's sounds great, Angela. Keep us posted!

Still waiting for mine...

L


----------



## Coffee Lover

As someone who is k-cup (and kindle) obsessed, here's what I can offer. . .

If you want a real splurge, the Breville Single Serve Coffeemaker is made through a partnership of Breville and Keurig.  It is the quietist of the k-cup makers out there, and it is beautiful with it's stainless steel casing.

As mentioned earlier, the cheapest way to buy k-cups is to order on-line (I like www.keurig.com and www.greenmountaincoffee.com).  Both offer discounts after you've ordered a certain amount.

Some of my favorites. . . Tully's French Roast, Green Mountain Coffee Double Black Diamond, Caribou Coffee blend, Green Mountain Coffee Our Blend.  My husband likes a weaker coffee and he loves the Green Mountain Coffee Breakfast Blend.

Another use for your k-cup maker. . . it's a great way to make hot instant oatmeal for the kids in the morning.  I just set mine for the smallest water setting and use 2 packets of instant oatmeal.

It makes me gag to see how much I'm spending on coffee every time I order, but I do love the way the coffee tastes (no more burnt coffee taste).  Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Coffee Lover, welcome! Congratulations on your first post and thanks for the information on the coffee. I am eagerly waiting on my B60 which I hope arrives today or tomorrow. It will be for the office. As I posted earlier in this thread, I have a Saeco super-automatic here at home that I love.

Thanks for the coffee recs, too. I like strong, dark coffee so I will be sure to check out the types you mentioned.

L


----------



## Dori

Vegas_Asian said:


> There's alway the my k-cup. that's how I am using the loose coffee.


 Is that the attachment thingy I saw where you insert it into your coffee machine? How does it work?

Today I am drinking Gloria's Hazelnut and it is good. I gave it 4 stars.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Coffeelover and congrats on your first post! I hope you will join us for bookklubs in Jan. If you haven't done so please go to *Intro/Welcome Board * and introduce yourself. Some nice people here that will want to welcome you.

I got my Keurig B60 last week and love it. I have ordered 80 samples but some of my favorite so far are:

Timothys World Coffee Midnight Magic Extra Bold
Newman's Own Extra Bold Special Blend
Timothy's Extra Bold Rainforest Expresso
Gloria Jean's Hazelnut

Thanks for the coffee info. My hubby and I both love coffee. Kindling and koffee go hand in hand. 

Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Dori said:


> Is that the attachment thingy I saw where you insert it into your coffee machine? How does it work?
> 
> Today I am drinking Gloria's Hazelnut and it is good. I gave it 4 stars.


its the thing with the stainless steel filter. took me a bit to figure out (family was telling me what do to w/o reading the instructions) , but its easy to use.

Keurig My K-Cup


----------



## Kirstin

I do like tea but I'm a coffee girl and I love my French Press! I like the one I have because it has no breakable glass pieces and I've been using it daily for years.


----------



## Mikuto

If there's anyone who still likes mucking about with the powdered hot chocolate, Trader Joes has an awesome Fair Trade Cocoa mix that is super creamy and rich. I use it at work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mmm. Its hard to beat the coffee made in a french press. I used to use it in the dorm, cuz coffee makers were banned in my dorm. (I lived in the oldest dorm on campus. dates back at least to WWII)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mikuto said:


> If there's anyone who still likes mucking about with the powdered hot chocolate, Trader Joes has an awesome Fair Trade Cocoa mix that is super creamy and rich. I use it at work.


I've been eye-ing it when i go to Trader joes but never made a move to get it. I think I might buy some for myself. (mom insists on Giradeli sp?)


----------



## Mikuto

Better than Ghirardelli if you ask me, and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area where Ghirardelli Square is located!


----------



## Kirstin

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mmm. Its hard to beat the coffee made in a french press. I used to use it in the dorm, cuz coffee makers were banned in my dorm. (I lived in the oldest dorm on campus. dates back at least to WWII)


I must admit I've become a little bit of a coffee snob since getting a French Press. I like the flavor so much more.

Your dorm sounds wonderful! I love old buildings.


----------



## Essensia

> Some of my favorites. . . Tully's French Roast


Ooh, Tully's French Roast is one of my favorites, too, Coffee Lover.

Linda, based on your favorites you listed, I think you'd like Tully's French Roast, too. It's very smooth, dark, and French Roast-y but not bitter at all.


----------



## Dori

Welcome coffee lover.  WHEE we got a first time poster here in Coffee or Tea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Essensia said:


> Ooh, Tully's French Roast is one of my favorites, too, Coffee Lover.
> 
> Linda, based on your favorites you listed, I think you'd like Tully's French Roast, too. It's very smooth, dark, and French Roast-y but not bitter at all.


Thanks Essensia I made a note of that. I will check and see if it is in the samples I ordered, if not will get it next time.


----------



## Leslie

I told Susan at the office about our new coffee machine and she seemed mildly excited (that's a big reaction for Susan). It hasn't arrived yet. Maybe today.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl

Sitting here with good old Wal-Mart peppermint coffee, in honor of the season.  Coffee is my other addiction after the first one:  My Kindle!  Merry Christms all.


----------



## Leslie

My coffee machine arrived! I'm so excited, I wish I could open it and try it out. But...it's for the office so it's probably better to leave it wrapped up and take it in on Friday.

I was at the grocery store today and saw they sell Green Mountain K-cups. $7.49 for 12 which is 62 cents a cup. Pricey.

L


----------



## tessa

would it be safe to say I drink Lipton Tea and Dunkin Donuts Coffee

Tessa


----------



## pidgeon92

tessa said:


> would it be safe to say I drink Lipton Tea and Dunkin Donuts Coffee


Nothing wrong with Dunkin Donuts.... I like the French Vanilla, myself, with a chocolate frosted cake donut. 

At home, I love my espresso machine, and I use locally roasted beans from Intelligentsia or Metropolis.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mikuto said:


> Better than Ghirardelli if you ask me, and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area where Ghirardelli Square is located!


That's where we first tried their hot chocolate. We went to SanFran when my parents came up north to reno during my dorm days. I like SanFran it seems like an interesting place to live.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

tessa said:


> would it be safe to say I drink Lipton Tea and Dunkin Donuts Coffee
> 
> Tessa


I drink Dunkin donuts when I don't have enough money for starbucks and mickey d's is too busy. I, too, am a fan of the french vanilla...but I perfer it iced (mostly in the summer).


Leslie said:


> My coffee machine arrived! I'm so excited, I wish I could open it and try it out. But...it's for the office so it's probably better to leave it wrapped up and take it in on Friday.
> 
> I was at the grocery store today and saw they sell Green Mountain K-cups. $7.49 for 12 which is 62 cents a cup. Pricey.
> 
> L


If you have a bed bath and Beyond in your area they have it. Both my mom and I are on their mailing list so we get coupons all of the time, we buy our k-cups at bed bath and beyond and use the coupons (we don't go there for anything else really)


----------



## Leslie

Vegas_Asian said:


> If you have a bed bath and Beyond in your area they have it. Both my mom and I are on their mailing list so we get coupons all of the time, we buy our k-cups at bed bath and beyond and use the coupons (we don't go there for anything else really)


Good suggestion. We do have a B, B & B here (although I rarely go in).

My sample box came with a bunch of coupons for free shipping from a variety of places, so that will probably keep me for awhile. Plus, between the free offers and samples, I have 108 cups, which I think will hold Susan and I for awhile.

L


----------



## Shizu

I bought my B70 at bed bath and Beyond with 20% discount coupon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lol. the only time I go to BB&B is when I have a coupon. It has a lot of knick knacks that helped me keep my dorm room organized. Also a good place to buy accessories for my dorm friend's gifts. You need to have an organized bathroom when four teenage college girls are sharing a single bathroom...if not it get crowded....messy...and sometimes violent


----------



## Leslie

Lance is thrilled with his mini-brewer! He opened it right up and made himself a cup of coffee. Since I had had my two cups for the morning, I brewed a cup of tea and it was great. What a great little machine! I'm in love!

L


----------



## Leslie

I am continuing to have fun with Lance's machine. I just brewed myself a cup Bigelow's green tea and it is delicious. Since it is quiet here at K-boards, I think I'll go do some Kindling with my cuppa.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm a tea drinker and can't stand coffee. However, my wife loves both and based on this thread I bought her the B60 from Keurig and I think she was excited 

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Dori

Good Thinking Chad.  I surely do like mine and I hope that your wife enjoys hers as well.  My 8 yr old gr8 nephew was popping in hot chocolate K cup and said My Aunt Do sure does like technology.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Props to Chad for a wonderful gift!

I was aweshocked when my mom got me one (she's what my friend calls a coffeenazi/coffeehater, when i used to have coffee she'd take it away.). She's tea and hot cocoa person. i'm a tea/cocoa/coffee person. Since we got our B60 when my friends and I come home from whereever, I'm first to be dropped off, cuz everyone in the car is going for a cup. They don't care if they have backtrack to take everyone home.


----------



## Leslie

Chad, that's great! I am so glad we inspired you. See, Kindleboards is about more than just Kindles! LOL.

L


----------



## Dori

Did a new trick with my B60 this morning.  I have lots of tea bags in various flavors so I don't want to buy K-cups of tea.  I put my bag and a packet of splenda in my mug and used the Keurig to put the hot water.  It worked great and I get tea bags so cheap at discount store I will not be buying K-Cup for tea.


----------



## tessa

Ive been making tea in the Mr coffee machine for years.  I just put the tea bags in the pot and run it.  I have  a nice hot pot of tea  that least me all morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Coffee Lover, welcome to Kindleboards, and congrats on your first post! How appropriate that it's in the Coffee or Tea thread.

Is this the coffee machine you're talking about?










BTW, I love hot chocolate; I'm going to check out the Trader Joe brand mentioned!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I am loving Lance's little machine. Now I am brewing myself another cup of tea. Celestial Seasonings English Breakfast Tea. Delicious!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Coffee Lover, welcome to Kindleboards, and congrats on your first post! How appropriate that it's in the Coffee or Tea thread.
> 
> Is this the coffee machine you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love hot chocolate; I'm going to check out the Trader Joe brand mentioned!
> 
> Betsy


Gasp! that the one my mom and I wanted...but it costs a little bit more. I got the ultimate edition or the limited edition.. I don't remember. I'm actually sitting at the dining room table with my kindle on its bookstand and a cup of kona coffee. hmm. must remember to get a couple of bottle of the seasonal creamers


----------



## Erich

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BTW, I love hot chocolate; I'm going to check out the Trader Joe brand mentioned!


I love the hot chocolate on the Keurig! My friend has one, so I always make some when I am over. I suggest, if you would like it stronger, buying one of those giant tubs of Swiss Miss hot chocolate. I take a spoonful, and put it at the bottom of the mug. Then I put in the hot chocolate cup and make hot chocolate. After that, stir to mix the Swiss Miss in, and you have delicious hot chocolate.

Erich


----------



## Dori

Be sure to shake the K-cup of cocoa  gingerly before making the hot chocolate.  Take a peek in one of those cups after you have made the hot chocolate without shaking.


----------



## Dooterbug

Brewed Iced Tea no sugar during Spring/Summer... Diet Coke Fall/Winter.

Weird... eh?


----------



## Erich

Dori said:


> Be sure to shake the K-cup of cocoa gingerly before making the hot chocolate. Take a peek in one of those cups after you have made the hot chocolate without shaking.


I've done that, and I saw that there was about 1/5 of the powder in the cup still sitting there. I was so mad. Shaking the K-cup loosens the powder?

Thanks for the tip!

Erich


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks for the tip! My mom was also disappointed with the cocoa left over in the cup


----------



## Essensia

I think the hot cocoa K-cups are really tasty, but I have to admit that I slice the foil top, dump the powder in the cup, and then use the machine (unloaded) to dispense hot water.  Then stir.

Yeah, I know I could just as well use regular cocoa mix, which is probably a lot less expensive, but the K-cups taste good and are so convenient.  Love that Swiss Miss Dark, too.


----------



## Dori

I read the tip on the box of cocoa K-cups.  I was looking because I had opened one that i find quite weak and found the powder mostly still in the used cup.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I enjoyed a cup of Timothy's Kona blend this morning which is a smooth, tasty koffee. Hubby had the Green Mountain Expresso. When we got home yesterday our samples were here so we are experimenting. 

I have a cranberry tea I plan to try this afternoon.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday Lance had Nantucket Blend from Green Mountain Coffee, which he liked very much.

L


----------



## Dori

For breakfast I had Gloria's Butter Toffee.  YUM  4 1/2 stars


----------



## libro

This is my heavenly delight.....


----------



## Angela

Dori said:


> For breakfast I had Gloria's Butter Toffee. YUM 4 1/2 stars


Just the name makes my mouth water!!


----------



## Jen

You all are making me want to buy one of these things! However, since I've already stated that I'm a certified coffee snob, I've never leaned towards the pod type makers. I have this one on my desk at work

http://www.brookstone.com/sl/product/500-stainless-steel-single-cup-coffee-maker.html

which is nice since I can put my own fresh ground coffee in it. Not as good as the french press, but it works. The only downside is not being able to do tea, but I survive with microwaving with the tea bag. I am NOT buying one of these, I am NOT buying one of these......


----------



## Leslie

Day one of the new machine at the office and I am enjoying a delicious cup of Van Houtte Kenyan blend!

L


----------



## Dori

This morning began with a cup of Gloria's Hazlenut.  4 1/2 stars.

Glad you are enjoying your office Keurig Leslie.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My morning began with Deutrich's Dayblend. I would give it 4 stars. I have Mudslide which I can't wait to try.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am a huge tea drinker. I have the Zarafina tea machine and something like 30 loose leaf teas. I love the taste of tea, the warmth it generates, the health benefits, and the various aromas. I have infusers I can use on airplanes, tea pots with infusers for home, and the tea machine at the office. I go through at least 4 16 ounce pots of tea at work and probably another 32 ounces at home. I am awee bit obsessed.

Currently on my desk at work I have:

5 Roobios (Red) teas Ginger, Jungle Fire, Lemon, Capetown, and Orange

7 Greens: Sencha, Bancha, Asatsuyu, Ginger, Desert Moon, Natsukaori, and Lemon

2 Oolongs: Bossa Nova and Formosa Fany oolong Ming Xiang

3 Blacks: Anna's, Caramel, and Earl Grey Imperior

2 Darjeelings: Margarets Hope and Avongrove

1 Green/Black mix: Arabian Nights.

I buy my tea online at http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx.

I would strongly encourage bag tea drinkers to try loose leaf tea. The flavors are more rich. The tea just tastes better. Once you have an infuser (don't use a tea ball. The larger the infuser, the more space the tea has to expand. The more flavorful the tea will be. ) you will find that it is not that difficult. Instead of putting the tea bag into the cup and adding water, you put the tea in the infuser and the infuser in the cup. The time it takes to add the tea and clean the infuser might add 30 seconds to the time it takes to make the tea and you will find the tea tastes better. And it tends to be less expensive (if you don't go totaly gonzo and buy the more expensive teas). There is a huge variety of teas out there that people do not get to try because they use bags.


----------



## Leslie

> I go through at least 4 16 ounce pots of tea at work and probably another 32 ounces at home.


In what time frame is this? Daily? Weekly? Something else?

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Leslie said:


> In what time frame is this? Daily? Weekly? Something else?
> 
> L


That's ounces of leaf per cup. Some of us tea drinkers prefer it strong.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

jmiked said:


> That's ounces of leaf per cup. Some of us tea drinkers prefer it strong.
> 
> Mike


My poor laptop just took a shower thanks to that!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've been adding the truffles I got for christmas to my coffee. Hmmm. better than regular sugar.


----------



## Dori

Drinking a cup of Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla Cream.  It is yum yum.

Might just be a 4.75 starz.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Drinking a cup of Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla Cream. It is yum yum.
> 
> Might just be a 4.75 starz.


Will have to write that one down Dori. I had a Timothy's Cranberry Tea which was good.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> I am a huge tea drinker. I have the Zarafina tea machine and something like 30 loose leaf teas. I love the taste of tea, the warmth it generates, the health benefits, and the various aromas. I have infusers I can use on airplanes, tea pots with infusers for home, and the tea machine at the office. I go through at least 4 16 ounce pots of tea at work and probably another 32 ounces at home. I am awee bit obsessed.
> 
> Currently on my desk at work I have:
> 
> 5 Roobios (Red) teas Ginger, Jungle Fire, Lemon, Capetown, and Orange
> 
> 7 Greens: Sencha, Bancha, Asatsuyu, Ginger, Desert Moon, Natsukaori, and Lemon
> 
> 2 Oolongs: Bossa Nova and Formosa Fany oolong Ming Xiang
> 
> 3 Blacks: Anna's, Caramel, and Earl Grey Imperior
> 
> 2 Darjeelings: Margarets Hope and Avongrove
> 
> 1 Green/Black mix: Arabian Nights.
> 
> I buy my tea online at http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx.
> 
> I would strongly encourage bag tea drinkers to try loose leaf tea. The flavors are more rich. The tea just tastes better. Once you have an infuser (don't use a tea ball. The larger the infuser, the more space the tea has to expand. The more flavorful the tea will be. ) you will find that it is not that difficult. Instead of putting the tea bag into the cup and adding water, you put the tea in the infuser and the infuser in the cup. The time it takes to add the tea and clean the infuser might add 30 seconds to the time it takes to make the tea and you will find the tea tastes better. And it tends to be less expensive (if you don't go totaly gonzo and buy the more expensive teas). There is a huge variety of teas out there that people do not get to try because they use bags.


DOh!!
I never should have looked back in this thread....Now I want one of those to match my wife's Keurig!!

They have a buy one get one free special going on too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> In what time frame is this? Daily? Weekly? Something else?


A day. I drink a lot of tea. Right now I am sipiing on some Roobios Jungle Fire. It is a red tea with cinnamon, orange peel, and cloves. Very yummy.



> I've been adding the truffles I got for christmas to my coffee. Hmmm. better than regular sugar.


OHHH adding sugar and some falvoring. Awesome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had Van Houtte's Creme Brulee this morning. I would give it 2 stars, not one I would buy. 

Linda


----------



## ljloula

Linda, did you try the Mudslide yet? It's one of my favs!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ljloula said:


> Linda, did you try the Mudslide yet? It's one of my favs!


Not yet but I have a box of 5. I have bronchitis and my taste buds are not 100% so I am saving it! 

Linda


----------



## ljloula

Yes, chocolate must be experienced with fully functioning taste buds.    Hang in there ~ are you taking medication for your bronchitis?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ljloula said:


> Yes, chocolate must be experienced with fully functioning taste buds.  Hang in there ~ are you taking medication for your bronchitis?


I am on a Z-Pak, antibiotics but may go the the doc again tomorrow if no better. Thanks for asking.

Linda


----------



## libro

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've been adding the truffles I got for christmas to my coffee. Hmmm. better than regular sugar.


When you run out of your truffles, your coffee will taste so bland  This idea is alluring, though!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda,

Lemon is suppose to be good for a sore throat. There are some yummy red and green teams with lemon that might make you feel better. Or even a cup of hot water with lemon and honey.

Feel better


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Good suggestion. We do have a B, B & B here (although I rarely go in).
> 
> My sample box came with a bunch of coupons for free shipping from a variety of places, so that will probably keep me for awhile. Plus, between the free offers and samples, I have 108 cups, which I think will hold Susan and I for awhile.
> 
> L


*And, the great thing is is that they will accept a coupon per item purchased. Also, if you forget your coupons, you can just bring your receipt back with the coupons and they'll give you an adjustment without asking any questions  I saved about $30 on my curtain panels *


----------



## chynared21

Dooterbug said:


> Brewed Iced Tea no sugar during Spring/Summer... Diet Coke Fall/Winter.
> 
> Weird... eh?


*Nope, I only drink unsweetened iced tea...preferably sun tea but it's so hard to find restaurants around here who actually make it.

I drink just about everything...whatever my mood dictates. I love coffee or hot chocolate during the winter if I'm out and about but I will drink mug after mug of tea at home. I very rarely buy tea out because I don't drink extremely hot beverages...always have to let it cool a bit, a habit that I got from mom *


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415AQMKJ3WL._SL160_AA115_.jpg
> 
> I am a *coffee lover * and ordered something I have wanted for a year after seeing this and sampling a cup. This makes coffee, tea and hot chocolate.
> 
> Which do you like?


I own one! They have some industrial ones here at work and charge .75 a cup. So a few folks in my department got together and bought a home use one for our office. I loved it so much, I bought one for home! Lots of choices, and your best price for the "K-Cups" is through Amazon as well, especially if you sign up for the subscribe and save. The majority of the Amazon listings are for 50 cups (2 boxes of 25) and with the Sub & save, I generally pay $15 for the order (reminds me I need to upgrade that to my Prime account...). When I go to BBB its $10 for a box of 15 cups...

I've been getting the Coffee people's "Donut Shop Blend" for a while and DH had me buy him the tea assortment and some hot chocolate.

edit: nvm the prime accnt stuff. Free shipping with Sub & Save. WooT! Gonna have to try that Mudslide....


----------



## chynared21

ProfCrash said:


> A day. I drink a lot of tea. Right now I am sipiing on some Roobios Jungle Fire. It is a red tea with cinnamon, orange peel, and cloves. Very yummy.


*Not to mention the exercise you get going back and forth to the bathroom ;-p As my kid tells me...."Tea just goes right through you!"

Right now I'm enjoying a large mug of Harney & Sons Fine Teas in "Bangkok", a green tea with coconut, lemongrass and ginger...yummy. It's a full leaf tea in a sachet.

I checked out the link you provided...plenty of goodies to look through...thanks!*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe There is that small problem. Plus the trips to the kitchen to clean out the infusers and get more water. Some people take smoke breaks, I take tea breaks. (grins)

Tea Gschwender is a dangerous, dangerous site. I end up spending a decent a mount of money when I go there. I try and wait until I am out of half of my teas before placing a new order. It normally takes me about 3-4 months before I get around to ordering again.


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> I've been adding the truffles I got for christmas to my coffee. Hmmm. better than regular sugar.


I thought I was the only one to do that!! 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am on a Z-Pak, antibiotics but may go the the doc again tomorrow if no better. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Linda


Hope you are feeling better... I came home from Midland sick... been self-medicating and feeling a bit better today.


----------



## chynared21

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe There is that small problem. Plus the trips to the kitchen to clean out the infusers and get more water. Some people take smoke breaks, I take tea breaks. (grins)
> 
> Tea Gschwender is a dangerous, dangerous site. I end up spending a decent a mount of money when I go there. I try and wait until I am out of half of my teas before placing a new order. It normally takes me about 3-4 months before I get around to ordering again.


*LOL....walking is great for you 

I will definitely have to take the time to look through all the teapots. I'd like a large enough one that is preferably a thermal one so that I can make one pot to last me a little while *


----------



## MamaProfCrash

REI has some great thermos for backpacking that would keep your tea warm for ages. I would not want to keep the leaves in the thermos. Tea should steep a certain amount of time to achieve the best flavor. The amount of time depends on the type of tea. Most loose leaf teas will tell you how long to steep them. I would make the tea in a regular tea pot and then pour the completed tea into the thermos.

http://www.rei.com/product/752887 Bullet Thermos

http://www.rei.com/product/722117 Sports Vacuum Bottle

Both have high reviews.

OK, so I have a titanium tea pot that I use for backpacking.


----------



## chynared21

ProfCrash said:


> REI has some great thermos for backpacking that would keep your tea warm for ages. I would not want to keep the leaves in the thermos. Tea should steep a certain amount of time to achieve the best flavor. The amount of time depends on the type of tea. Most loose leaf teas will tell you how long to steep them. I would make the tea in a regular tea pot and then pour the completed tea into the thermos.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/752887 Bullet Thermos
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/722117 Sports Vacuum Bottle
> 
> Both have high reviews.
> 
> OK, so I have a titanium tea pot that I use for backpacking.


*I only steep as long as recommended 

I used to go the thermos route but was looking for something bigger. I can only get about 3 small cups or 2 medium sized mugs of tea from my thermos. I'll check out your links...thanks again.*


----------



## LSbookend

Chad Winters said:


> DOh!!
> I never should have looked back in this thread....


I second you here Chad about http://www.teamerchants.com/MyPages/Home.aspx
Grr as if I needed something else to spend money on.

LSbookend


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh well my soon to be Sister-in-Law is blamed for getting me hooked so I figured I need to spread the joy. (grins) There are only a couple thousand teas to choose from. And teapots. And infusers. And cups...


----------



## Dori

Just finished a cup of Gloria's Orange Spice Tea.  It was very good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Still working on my dad's supply of Kona coffee, by the time he comes home from overseas...his coffee is going to be gone


----------



## chobitz

For starbuck fans, this month's drinks are all tea lattes! I wanna try the Vanilla Rooibos(Red Tea) and London Fog, vanilla lavender and citrus..yummy!

http://www.starbucks.com/retail/beverages.asp

Vanilla Rooibos Tazo® Tea Latte A caffeine-free South African botantical carefully blended with vanilla and spices.

London Fog Tazo® Tea Latte Delicate, floral earl grey tea with Italian bergamot, vanilla and lavender.

Black Tazo® Tea Latte With a bold, invigorating aroma, black tea has hints of dark caramel, malt and black cherries.

Berry Chai Tazo Tea Infusion A handcrafted blend of berry juices, Tazo® tea and exotic spices.

Apple Chai Tazo® Tea Infusion Crisp apples meet black tea and exotic spices.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I finally had the Mudslide coffee now that I am well and the taste buds are good...love it!

Thanks to whoever suggested it.

For whoever suggested the Keurig coffee make... vegas asian or chynared. Loving it and feel it has already paid for itself.

Linda


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian said:


> Still working on my dad's supply of Kona coffee, by the time he comes home from overseas...his coffee is going to be gone


Step away from the Kona. (That's for your dad).


----------



## Angela

I still haven't ordered my Keurig due to finances, but I am saving up for one and hope to have it soon. In the meantime I will just have to continue the coffee maker I have!


----------



## Leslie

Susan and I are loving our Keurig at work. Today I ordered up a supply of tea from Keurig.com, including a bunch of samples. 

This afternoon I had a Timothy's Colombian decaf, made into an 8 oz cup. It was good...not as watery as I expected. Decaf always tastes like it is missing something but this wasn't bad.

L


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I finally had the Mudslide coffee now that I am well and the taste buds are good...love it!
> 
> Thanks to whoever suggested it.
> 
> For whoever suggested the Keurig coffee make... vegas asian or chynared. Loving it and feel it has already paid for itself.
> 
> Linda


*Must have been Vegas....does sound yummy if it's anything like a frozen mudslide *


----------



## RB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415AQMKJ3WL._SL160_AA115_.jpg
> 
> I am a *coffee lover * and ordered something I have wanted for a year after seeing this and sampling a cup. This makes coffee, tea and hot chocolate.
> 
> Which do you like?


We just bought the same machine!! LOVE IT! It's great for us too because I'm a tea drinker, but husband is a coffee drinker. This makes it so simple for both of us! (not to mention that the kids love the hot chocolate!)


----------



## Susan B

Community Darkroast coffee and Lipton Yellow Tea which I have to buy online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Susan B said:


> Community Darkroast coffee and Lipton Yellow Tea which I have to buy online.


If you like tea, check out http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalogs/Tea.aspx. They have really good tea. Or look for Teavana (http://www.teavana.com/) they have stores across the country now and their staff is really very helpful. I think that you will be surprised a the great variety of teas and how wonderful a good quality loose leaf tastes.

With Cold and Flu season here I highly recommend loose leaf camomile. (http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/9/231/Camomile-Blossom-Tea/1129.aspx) You get the actual flower blossoms to steep. My Dad is not a big camomile fan but tried some of my loose leaf camomile when visiting for Christmas. He was surprised at how much he liked it. The flavor is so rich and yummy.


----------



## eblackhawk

I'm a tea drinker. I've been drinking mostly Lipton tea since I was very young. My mother was from Quebec,Canada and her side of the family always drank tea. I also enjoy English Breakfast and an occasional Earl Gray and also Oolong. However, I also admit a certain weakness for getting Starbucks coffee products when I go to Barnes & Noble's!
                                                                    Eric


----------



## libro

eblackhawk said:


> I'm a tea drinker. I've been drinking mostly Lipton tea since I was very young. My mother was from Quebec,Canada and her side of the family always drank tea. I also enjoy English Breakfast and an occasional Earl Gray and also Oolong. However, I also admit a certain weakness for getting Starbucks coffee products when I go to Barnes & Noble's!
> Eric


Ah, Eric, English Breakfast and Earl Gray are great teas. I just finished reading House of Mirth and it was tea, tea, tea time all throughout the novel. I wanted to transport myself back in time and invite someone over for afternoon tea! Here's an interesting article about the history of taking tea in England:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/HighTeaHistory.htm

I have a friend who loves to pamper herself by using beautiful antique tea cups (actually the entire set) to drink her tea. Lovely idea for those who drink tea


----------



## Dori

Sipping a cup of the K-cup hot chocolate. It works perfectly if you shake it up vigorously before putting into the Keurig.  ummm  yummm  delicious.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hmm I think I'll make one for myself too


----------



## 1131

Thanks for the links ProfCrash.  I'm switching from Boca Java and since I try to stick to decaf it can be a little hard to find a really good black tea.  I ordered from teamerchants.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The amazing thing about Earl Grey are how many different varieties exist. My favorite is from teavana called Earl Grey Creamer. Tea Gschwender has 6 Earl Grey's. My favorite is Earl Grey Imperior. Bossa Nova is an amazing Oolong.


----------



## Avalon3

I just had a cup of tea. I think I'll have another one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What type of tea? I finished a pot of Roobios Ginger a little bit ago. I am trying to decide what to have with lunch.


----------



## Avalon3

ProfCrash said:


> What type of tea? I finished a pot of Roobios Ginger a little bit ago. I am trying to decide what to have with lunch.


Nothing exciting just Orange Pekoe.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I got a new teapot for my desk and I LOVE it! Since then I've been drinking a lot of tea. Mostly Tazo Passion, but today I'm drinking Green Tea with Lemon, and some Orange and Almond to keep things interesting.

This is the teapot I picked up at Target:

http://www.blackanddeckerappliances.com/product-353.html


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great looking Kettle. I love Green Tea with Lemon. It is a nice combination.


----------



## chobitz

I just bought this:










Trudeau Travel Tea Tumbler

At my local Le Gourmet Chief,sadly its backordered on the site..

You put your favorite loose tea (but teabags work ok also) in the infuser and put hot water in the main part (plus your favorite sweetener , I prefer honey) and you are good to go. PLUS proceeds go to breast cancer research!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I have that coffe machine too, I don't really like coffee, but theirs is great


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the tea pot Songbird! Where do you get your teas?

Linda


----------



## SongbirdVB

chobitz said:


> I just bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau Travel Tea Tumbler
> 
> At my local Le Gourmet Chief,sadly its backordered on the site..
> 
> You put your favorite loose tea (but teabags work ok also) in the infuser and put hot water in the main part (plus your favorite sweetener , I prefer honey) and you are good to go. PLUS proceeds go to breast cancer research!


Cute! The only problem I have with these is they don't hold enough. The thermal mug I use for soda is 64 ounces... I drink a LOT of pop/tea/water.

I get most of my tea at Target. I'd love to be more of a tea-snob but can't afford it!  I do love the Tazo Passion though, and now that they carry it at Target I'm practically buying it by the case!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sounds yummy Songbird.

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome infuser cup Linda. I have a couple of those that I use for backpacking and plane travel. They are wonderful. Although I got mine at REI.

Songbird, I have to disagree with you. Tazo seems to sell for $6 for 1.7 ounces and makes 24 cups of tea. An equivalent amount of loose leaf tea would cost about $5. So the loose leaf is cheaper. There are loose leaf teas that are more expensive but there are plenty that are equivalent in price.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Songbird, I have to disagree with you. That are many teas that you can get 100 grams of tea for $9 at Tea Gscwender (aka Tea Merchant) which makes 30 cups of tea. I am guessing that that is cheaper then what you pay for your Tazo. There are a few teas that I pay $10 for but that makes up about 10% of my tea collection.


Thanks Crash, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh sorry for the edit ofr my post. I was looking for Tazo prices and realized that the ounces lined up more with the 50 gram bags and not the 100 gram bags. And the 100 gram bags make 60 cups, not 30. Next time I'll do more research before making my intial post off the top of my head.


----------



## chobitz

Also if you have a World Market in your town check out their tea (and coffee!!) section. Towards the back they usually have racks of sample size packs for cheap so you could stock up on them to try.

I love Tazo. Did you try their Holiday Tea? It was black, green, and red teas with spices. It was VERY good.

I tend to get my teas from:
 Republic of Tea

Oh my mom loves blooming/flowering teas. They are sooo pretty:


The blooms 'wake up' during the steeping and seem to 'dance' in the water.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had forgotten all about World Market, love that place!!

Linda


----------



## Avalon3

I used to brew my own ice tea. If I eat out I usually drink ice tea. If I don't like the way it tastes then I order hot tea or soda.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The flowering teas are beautiful and they tend to taste very good.

I started at Republic of Tea, buying the bags at Whole Foods. They have some really good teas. You can buy Republic of Teas loose leaf at Whole Foods as well.

Then I discovered Teavana (they have a store in my area) and discovered that Teavana had a larger selection and was less expensive. Then my soon to be Sister-in-law gave me tea from Tea Gschwender for Christmas three years ago and I was hooked. Tea Gschwender had even more teas then Teavana and was priced the same. 

Where ever you go, I think you will find that loose leaf tea is similarly priced to the bag tea. I think that most loose leafs I have had taste better then the bagged versions. I am glad that I found Teavana when I did. I found the people at their store to be knowledgable and helpful. It allowed me to experiment a bit more then I would have otherwise. The folks at the Tea Gschwender store in Chicago were very knowledgable as well. The problem is that their only US based stores are in Chicago. I made a point of going there a couple of years back. My fiancee is still trying to figure out how I could spend an hour in a tea store.

There could very well be a local tea store in your area that you could check out. They tend to have folks who know tea and can help you find the types of tea that you really enjoy.

I'll stop posting now. I can't help it. I love tea. My tea machine had to be approved by security at work (long story).


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> The flowering teas are beautiful and they tend to taste very good.
> 
> I started at Republic of Tea, buying the bags at Whole Foods. They have some really good teas. You can buy Republic of Teas loose leaf at Whole Foods as well.
> 
> Then I discovered Teavana (they have a store in my area) and discovered that Teavana had a larger selection and was less expensive. Then my soon to be Sister-in-law gave me tea from Tea Gschwender for Christmas three years ago and I was hooked. Tea Gschwender had even more teas then Teavana and was priced the same.
> 
> Where ever you go, I think you will find that loose leaf tea is similarly priced to the bag tea. I think that most loose leafs I have had taste better then the bagged versions. I am glad that I found Teavana when I did. I found the people at their store to be knowledgable and helpful. It allowed me to experiment a bit more then I would have otherwise. The folks at the Tea Gschwender store in Chicago were very knowledgable as well. The problem is that their only US based stores are in Chicago. I made a point of going there a couple of years back. My fiancee is still trying to figure out how I could spend an hour in a tea store.
> 
> There could very well be a local tea store in your area that you could check out. They tend to have folks who know tea and can help you find the types of tea that you really enjoy.
> 
> I'll stop posting now. I can't help it. I love tea. My tea machine had to be approved by security at work (long story).


Keep posting!! As I said, I'm an aspiring tea-snob! If I could find a local tea store where they would talk to me about the different teas I'm betting I could spend an hour in there too. We do have a World Market not far from us, I've never been inside of it (it's fairly new) so will have to make it a destination for a future "field trip" with my daughter!

I have to learn how much loose tea = a tea bag... I do have a tea ball, but it's never been used, poor thing.


----------



## SongbirdVB

chobitz said:


> Also if you have a World Market in your town check out their tea (and coffee!!) section. Towards the back they usually have racks of sample size packs for cheap so you could stock up on them to try.
> 
> I love Tazo. Did you try their Holiday Tea? It was black, green, and red teas with spices. It was VERY good.
> 
> I tend to get my teas from:
> Republic of Tea
> 
> Oh my mom loves blooming/flowering teas. They are sooo pretty:
> 
> 
> The blooms 'wake up' during the steeping and seem to 'dance' in the water.


I didn't see the Holiday Tea! Poo. I'll have to try it next year.

I almost bought a flowering tea set at Christmas time (for myself ) but the refills are prohibitively expensive. At least the ones I saw. They do look gorgeous though!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am enjoying the tea posts. I am a coffee person in the morning but have in the last 2 to 3 weeks been drinking tea at night. 

What would ya'll suggest that is decaff other than Chamomile? I don't know much about tea other than Starbucks Chai which I love. If I drink caffeine I don't sleep much at all.

Linda


----------



## chobitz

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am enjoying the tea posts. I am a coffee person in the morning but have in the last 2 to 3 weeks been drinking tea at night.
> 
> What would ya'll suggest that is decaff other than Chamomile? I don't know much about tea other than Starbucks Chai which I love. If I drink caffeine I don't sleep much at all.
> 
> Linda


Rooibos Red Tea has NO caffeine, I think, green tea also has very little caffeine.

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Rooibos-Teas/

http://www.teavana.com/Loose-Leaf-Teas/Green-Tea/

And white tea has 1% the caffeine of a cup of coffee!

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/White-Teas/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Please do not use a tea ball for loose leaf tea. I really wish there was a way to make them go away....

Loose Leaf tastes so good because the tea leaves are able to expand and release all their yummy goodness.

From Wikepedia:



> Types of tea are distinguished by the processing they undergo. Leaves of Camellia sinensis soon begin to wilt and oxidize if not dried quickly after picking. The leaves turn progressively darker because chlorophyll breaks down and tannins are released. This process, enzymatic oxidation, is called fermentation in the tea industry although it is not a true fermentation: it is not caused by micro-organisms, and is not an anaerobic process. The next step in processing is to stop the oxidation process at a predetermined stage by heating, which deactivates the enzymes responsible. With black tea this is done simultaneously with drying. Without careful moisture and temperature control during its manufacture and thereafter, fungi will grow on tea. This form of fungus causes real fermentation that will contaminate the tea with toxic and sometimes carcinogenic substances and off-flavors, rendering the tea unfit for consumption.


The processing leads to the withered look that all tea has. When the tea comes into contact with the hot water, the leaves expand, releasing the natural oils and other good things found in them. The more room the tea has to expand, the more of the natural good stuff you get. A tea ball does not allow the tea to expand. If you are going to try loose leaf tea, I would strongly encourage a basket infuser. They sit in the tea cup. You put the tea into the basket, pour the hot water over it, watch the leaves expand, and remove the basket when you finishing steeping.

I have some teas that expand so much my friends call it sea weed tea.

The baskets cost between $5 and $10 and are easy to clean. You get a better cup of tea with more of the health benefits from the tea. And it is kind of cool to see how much the tea has opened up.

Linda: There are decaf teas available as well. Republic of Tea has the largest collection of Decaf teas I have seen. Tea Grschwender has something like 10 decaf teas plus all of the red teas.

I know folks who swear by white tea. I have to admit that white tea has never done anything for me. It tastes weak. I had someone recommend that I try White Tea after I have had a weak or so of drinking only Green Tea. Apparently the black tea that is so popular in the US is strong enough in flavor that it is hard for most American tea drinkers to really appreciate white tea. Green tea is more subtle in flavor and is suppose to be closer to white tea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Profcrash do you use a glass teapot for loose leaf teas?

Linda


----------



## Susan B

ProfCrash said:


> If you like tea, check out http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalogs/Tea.aspx. They have really good tea. Or look for Teavana (http://www.teavana.com/) they have stores across the country now and their staff is really very helpful. I think that you will be surprised a the great variety of teas and how wonderful a good quality loose leaf tastes.
> 
> With Cold and Flu season here I highly recommend loose leaf camomile. (http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/9/231/Camomile-Blossom-Tea/1129.aspx) You get the actual flower blossoms to steep. My Dad is not a big camomile fan but tried some of my loose leaf camomile when visiting for Christmas. He was surprised at how much he liked it. The flavor is so rich and yummy.


Believe me,I've drunk many a cup of various teas in my life. I discovered Lipton Yellow tea in Malaysia and loved it,then discovered that it's not available in the US stores. I do order it online, it makes an especially good iced tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have glass, porcelin, and earthenware teapots. I tend to use my glass tea pots the most. I have read that oolong is best in earthenware teapots, I have no idea why. The tea pot that is used with my Zarafina tea machine is a porcelin pot, so that is what I use at the office. 

I would really like a cast iron tea pot for the house but have not purchased one yet. 

Susan B: I wonder if Lipton uses a better quality tea for its Asian tea bags then they use in the US? Do you happen to know? All they served in Egypt was Lipton which did not thrill me.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Please do not use a tea ball for loose leaf tea. I really wish there was a way to make them go away....
> 
> Loose Leaf tastes so good because the tea leaves are able to expand and release all their yummy goodness.


Good to know, thanks! I had purchased this tea-ball because I thought I had some loose leaf tea... but I was wrong (it's been known to happen). Since I've never even taken the packaging off I will return it and get a basket infuser when I purchase loose tea. I really appreciate the tea-lessons!!


----------



## Chad Winters

that Zarafina is too tempting


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like the Zarafina tea machine but I would not buy another one. At one point in time I had two, one for the office and one for the house. One of them broke and customer service was awful. I was told I had to ship the entire unit to them to have it inspected and fixed. I would have to pay for the shipping to them and back to me. The fact that the machine broke in six months and that customer service was so poor decreases my willingness to buy another one.

The tea is yummy but I don't think it is that much better then the tea I make at home. I know that there are other tea machines out there but I have not checked them out. The cheaper option is to buy a thermometer, boil your water, and let it cool to the appropriate temperature.


----------



## Lotus

ProfCrash said:


> All they served in Egypt was Lipton which did not thrill me.


That's probably a hangover from the British occupation. While Lipton tea was never considered a quality tea in England, it probably got exported there in great quantities during the occupation. Of course, the way Egyptian tea is usually served (extremely strong and extremely sweet; no milk), I doubt the quality of the tea makes a big difference.

I haven't been a tea drinker since my father decided to serve Earl Grey at breakfast. Ever since then, even the smell of tea makes me feel ill. It seems to be restricted to tea served with milk. I occasionally have some Jasmine tea. When I lived in Egypt, I'd often be "forced" to drink tea. Their exceptional hospitality meant that even if you refused tea three times, they'd still bring it to you.


----------



## Dori

Their exceptional hospitality meant that even if you refused tea three times, they'd still bring it to you.    sort of like grits in the South.

Just fixed a cup of raspberry tea. I am using up tea bags that I had but do it with the Keurig hot water.  Handy dandy.  I am also using Keurig when making the packets of oatmeal.  Dump it in a mug and add the Keurig hot water.  I LOVE this machine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can drink Earl Grey only when I have a full stomach. The bergamot (sp) gives me an upset stomach if I don't have food in my stomach. I normally start the day with a roobios tea because it does not upset my stomach when it is empty. After I have had breakfast I can normally drink whatever I want without any issues.

Susan B, I saw that Amazon sells yellow lipton tea packs for one of the coffee machines.


----------



## chobitz

ok I went and just spent money at teavana! Ya'll are bad on my wallet 

I got:
Teavana Perfect Tea Maker 16oz
Lemon Green Flavored Green Tea
Honeybush Vanilla Herbal Tea
Masala Chai Flavored & Scented Black Tea

I had my eye on other teas but geez my credit card ran away with its tail between its legs. So I gave it a break


----------



## libro

Isn't it time for an afternoon tea? Bring your Kindle!

http://coffeetea.about.com/cs/culture/a/aftervshigh.htm


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Tried the Bigelow Earl Grey tea today. I have never tried Earl Grey in my life. A bit bitter, but I'll stick to my asian teas.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

One of my favorite coffee shops in Reno (where I spent a couple of semesters) did latte art when you 'dined in'. This is was taken on my camera phone during my first visit. Its almost to pretty to drink up. So much better than Starbucks. The cafe: Aroma Club Cafe.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chobitz said:


> ok I went and just spent money at teavana! Ya'll are bad on my wallet
> 
> I got:
> Teavana Perfect Tea Maker 16oz
> Lemon Green Flavored Green Tea
> Honeybush Vanilla Herbal Tea
> Masala Chai Flavored & Scented Black Tea
> 
> I had my eye on other teas but geez my credit card ran away with its tail between its legs. So I gave it a break


I love the teapot and the teas sound delish! It is 28 and the wind is howling. Got on my flannel PJ's, wool socks, got my Kindle...all I need is a good cup of tea. Ummmmm I have one-cup Keurig but I am tempted now to try loose leaf after all the raves here.

Someone please talk me out of it!!

Linda

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vegas_Asian said:


> Tried the Bigelow Earl Grey tea today. I have never tried Earl Grey in my life. A bit bitter, but I'll stick to my asian teas.


For Earl Grey I prefer Twinings. I actually prefer Twinings for most traditional blends. Probably because we lived in England for 3 years and our Wives Group once had a guy from Twinings come and talk about tea. We then did a Tea Tasting. Kind of like a wine tasting but with tea. I discovered that I, in general, prefer stronger Indian teas.

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> ok I went and just spent money at teavana! Ya'll are bad on my wallet
> 
> I got:
> Teavana Perfect Tea Maker 16oz
> Lemon Green Flavored Green Tea
> Honeybush Vanilla Herbal Tea
> Masala Chai Flavored & Scented Black Tea


They sound like excellent choices. I have the Lemon Green and it is yummy. The perfect tea maker is wonderful. I have two. I have had the Masala Chai by itself and it is tasty. I have not had it mixed with the Scented Black tea. hmmmmm

That is a pretty latte.


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> For Earl Grey I prefer Twinings. I actually prefer Twinings for most traditional blends. Probably because we lived in England for 3 years and our Wives Group once had a guy from Twinings come and talk about tea. We then did a Tea Tasting. Kind of like a wine tasting but with tea. I discovered that I, in general, prefer stronger Indian teas.
> 
> Ann


I just ordered up a bunch of K-cups of Twinings Tea (Earl Grey and English Breakfast). I've always liked Twinings Tea. That's what my mother always had in the house growing up. I never knew about Lipton tea and the little sayings on the tags ("The first thing you must get off your chest is your chin" was always a favorite!) until I was in college!

L


----------



## Dori

Just finished a cuppa Gloria Jean's  cinnamon mocha.  Very Good  4 1/2 &*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am working on a cup of Roobios Orange this morning. It goes nicely with my oatmeal. Not my favorite of the red teas but pretty good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had Gloria Jean's Mudslide *****

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> I got a new teapot for my desk and I LOVE it! Since then I've been drinking a lot of tea. Mostly Tazo Passion, but today I'm drinking Green Tea with Lemon, and some Orange and Almond to keep things interesting.
> 
> This is the teapot I picked up at Target:
> 
> http://www.blackanddeckerappliances.com/product-353.html


I got an electric kettle a few years ago. Tea is so much better when steeped in boiling water and not nuked in the micro.

I'm a plain ole' Lipton-with-a-shot-of-lemon gal, myself. I got some very nice teas for Christmas and I'm enjoying them, too. Pear was really delicious.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just finished Darjeeling MArgrets Hope from Tea Gschwedner. It is quite yummy.


----------



## libro

"A woman is like a tea bag. You never know how strong she is until she gets into hot water." -- Eleanor Roosevelt (This holds true for men, too!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

libro said:


> "A woman is like a tea bag. You never know how strong she is until she gets into hot water." -- Eleanor Roosevelt (This holds true for men, too!)


Love that Libro!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For those of you with a Keurig, this morning I had,

Vermont Country- it was a ** ( 2 star for me)

I prefer a medium roast coffee but if you like light roast you will more than likely enjoy this one.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

For my afternoon snack I am having Gloria Jean's Hazelnut with some raspberry Milano cookies.

I'd give the coffee 3 stars. Good, not great, but it fits the mood.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> For my afternoon snack I am having Gloria Jean's Hazelnut with some raspberry Milano cookies.
> 
> I'd give the coffee 3 stars. Good, not great, but it fits the mood.
> 
> L


LOL 
I have Van Houtte French Vanilla out for this afternoon with Denmark Butter cookies. This will be my first sample of this coffee.

I've had Green Mountain Creme Brulee' and it was a 1 star, didn't like it at all. I found that strange because I love Coffee Mate Bream Brulee' creamer.

I am enjoying the coffee/tea experience with the Keurig,
Linda


----------



## Dori

My favorite so far is the Hazelnut, both regular and decaf.  I enjoy it with the cigar shaped cream wafer cookies in a mocha flavor.


----------



## Leslie

I had a Green Mountain Dark Magic which was almost too strong! I wonder if it would have been better if I made it in the bigger size mug (I used the button in the middle).

After the coffee, I had a cup of Twining's Earl Grey which was delicious. Yesterday's afternoon snack tea was Gloria Jean's Mango tea...also quite tasty.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I had a Green Mountain Dark Magic which was almost too strong! I wonder if it would have been better if I made it in the bigger size mug (I used the button in the middle).
> 
> After the coffee, I had a cup of Twining's Earl Grey which was delicious. Yesterday's afternoon snack tea was Gloria Jean's Mango tea...also quite tasty.
> 
> L


My hubby loves espresso and dark roast coffee's & Green Mountain Dark Magic is one of his favorite on the med cup. It is too strong for me. I had a Nantucket Blend, I think it was Green Mountain also & it was very good. I always use the med cup(in the middle) but I like medium roast. My favorite so far is Timothy's Kona Blend and Gloria Jean's Mudslide for flavored coffee.

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am sipping on some Roobios Capetown and munching on a cranberry orange scone. Yummy


----------



## madaise

I drink more iced tea. But I like both tea and coffee - both hot or cold.

I just bought a French Press coffee maker for my dad.. it makes yummy coffee.

My absolute favorite is a Caramel Frappuccino though. They are so pricey, I make my own.


----------



## libro

Does anyone know if mild to moderately brewed tea has more tannins than regular brewed coffee?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Silly question: What is tannis?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I don't have a clue Profcrash!


----------



## pidgeon92

ProfCrash said:


> Silly question: What is tannis?


Tannins - like in red wine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK. I am not a wine drinker so that doesn't help me a great deal. 

My best response is I don't know. I don't drink coffee so I can't really compare the two.

What I do know is that different teas are meant to be brewed at different temperatures for different lengths of time. This is done to bring out the full flavor of the tea and to prevent the tea from being bitter. I am guessing that has something to do with the tannis.

The tea machine I have at work brews the tea at the proper temperature for the proper amount of time to prevent bitterness. The tea I make at home all uses water straight from the special steaming hot water tap that we have. I make all of my teas at home using that temperature. I try and not let my green teas steep for more then two minutes and am comfortable with the black teas at five minutes. I have not noticed any of them being bitter.

What I do know is that some teas, like Earl Grey, I have a bit more of a problem with because of something that has been infused into the tea or added to the tea. Earl Grey has bergamet (sp) and that causes me problems if I have an empty stomach. I notice that about half of the green teas I drink cause me some stomach issues if my stomach is empty. I don't have that problem with Bancha or Sencha straight but some of the mixes that use Sencha. I love these teas, I wouldn't drink them if I didn't, but I know that I need food in my stomach to drink them. All the more reason for a scone with tea. Or cookies. Or an apple.

I guess my advice is to follow the directions on steeping times (I think that is more important then temperature but who knows, this is based on my experiments). If you find something is bitter, try using a slightly less hot water temperature or steep it for a shorter period of time.

ETA: Herbal Teas and Red Teas are not actually teas. Herbal teas are made from herbs, fruit, and other such goodies. Roobios tea is made from the root of the rooibos plant. People call them tea because they are steeped in hot water but they are not in the same family as tea. According to wikipedia the red tea has low tannin levels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooibos  Red Tea info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbal_tea  Herbal Tea info


----------



## ELDogStar

Kuerig users might find these useful.

http://www.my-kap.com

http://www.my-kap.com

I have yet to try them, but will be, and I do like the idea of getting multiple uses out of the "disposable K-cups".

FWIW.
Eric
(Still waiting on my Kindle.)


----------



## Brenda M.

I think I found the cheapest K-cups on line. 24 pack for $10.95 - $12.95. I've been buying 18 packs for $9.99.

http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/

And, you can create your own assortmEnt boxes! That's what I am up to right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Silly question: What is tannis?


From Wiki:



> *Tannins *are astringent, bitter plant polyphenols that either bind and precipitate or shrink proteins. The astringency from the tannins is what causes the dry and puckery feeling in the mouth following the consumption of red wine or an unripened fruit.[1] The term tannin refers to the use of tannins in tanning animal hides into leather; however, the term is widely applied to any large polyphenolic compound containing sufficient hydroxyls and other suitable groups (such as carboxyls) to form strong complexes with proteins and other macromolecules. Tannins have molecular weights ranging from 500 to over 9,000.[2] Tannins are incompatible with alkalis, gelatin, heavy metals, iron, lime water, metallic salts, strong oxidizing agents and zinc sulfate.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Saw this at BigCatCoffees. It sounds good


----------



## ELDogStar

Brenda M. said:


> I think I found the cheapest K-cups on line. 24 pack for $10.95 - $12.95. I've been buying 18 packs for $9.99.
> 
> http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/
> 
> And, you can create your own assortmEnt boxes! That's what I am up to right now.


For Green mountain I have found these prices ($9.95-10.95 -24 count boxes) about as good as I can get.
6 Boxes = free shipping. Plus I get delivery via UPS in one-two day(s).

www.greatcoffee.com

Eric


----------



## Dori

Thanks for the link Brenda,  put it in my favorites


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Brenda and Eric, great prices!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh

That sounds yummy.



> This fragrant and rare hand-rolled tippy black tea from the Yunnan province unfurls to release a smooth-bodied taste with sweet, chocolaty, and malty undertones. Good for multiple infusions. This is a perfect morning and afternoon tea.


I love Jasmine Pearls.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am having a nice cup of Arabian Night and a banana for a snack.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/6/90/Arabian-Night-/901.aspx

Tea Gshwender is have a 50% sale at their website. http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalogs/clearance.aspx


----------



## chobitz

I think I am allergic or something to red tea. I tried it THREE times twice at starbucks and once home brewed. Every time I drank red tea it made me sick to my stomach.

I don't know why..

So no more red tea for me.

OH and my teavana order comes today..yippee!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz: It could be. Since Red Tea is not a tea but an herb it could be that you are reacting to it. You sound like me. You tried something, react badly, tried it again, reacted badly and then said enough. I am curious if you tried plain red tea or red team infused with something or with something added to it. It could be wahtever was infused or added that you are reacting to. I say this only because it could effect other teas.

Enjoy brewing!

After reading the wikipedia article on tannins I am making sure not to drink tea around meals or when I take my multi-vitamin. I have always been slightly anemic so I want to make sure I get all the iron I can out of the food and vitamins.

I love this board.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I has Green Mountain Morning Blend coffee. It was a 3 star although I like a bolder roast.

I am off to browse the cool site Brenda gave, it is cheaper than Keurig and I love the fact that you can make up your very own sample packs.  

Linda


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I am having a nice cup of Arabian Night and a banana for a snack.
> 
> http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/6/90/Arabian-Night-/901.aspx
> 
> Tea Gshwender is have a 50% sale at their website. http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalogs/clearance.aspx


Woo hoo!! I just ordered some FP (fancy pants) tea!! Thanks for posting this Crash, it was the push I needed to get me to try some non-Target-purchased tea.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> chobitz: It could be. Since Red Tea is not a tea but an herb it could be that you are reacting to it. You sound like me. You tried something, react badly, tried it again, reacted badly and then said enough. I am curious if you tried plain red tea or red team infused with something or with something added to it. It could be wahtever was infused or added that you are reacting to. I say this only because it could effect other teas.
> 
> I love this board.


Well the starbucks was red tea vanilla and the same spices in chai tea , which i have no probs with, and milk.
The brewed at home version was red tea with citrus and I have no probs with citrus.


----------



## Mikuto

You're probably allergic to the herb that red tea is made out of. Bummer, but there's lots of other tea out there!

Today I'm having Yogi Tea, my favorite brand mostly because they're the only ones to make a black licorice tea that I know of. Today I'm having Tahitian Vanilla Hazelnut.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know that there are certain teas that set my stomach off that I really like. So I know that I need to drink them only on a full stomach and I look for those ingredients in other teas so that I can avoid the problem. It sounds like it was the rooibos. Bummer. At least you know.

ohhhh Songbird which FPT did you buy? I picked up the two flowering teas, green tea ginger, and the red that started with a K.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I know that there are certain teas that set my stomach off that I really like. So I know that I need to drink them only on a full stomach and I look for those ingredients in other teas so that I can avoid the problem. It sounds like it was the rooibos. Bummer. At least you know.
> 
> ohhhh Songbird which FPT did you buy? I picked up the two flowering teas, green tea ginger, and the red that started with a K.


I got these:

Rhubarb Cream 
Lychee Fruit White Tea 
Desert Moon™ 
Rooibush Kuruman

and they sound faboo! The description for the last one sounded like a dessert...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I am making a pot of Desert Moon right now. It is a good tea but one that I need to have food in my stomach for. Just FYI. The Rooibush Kuruman sounds yummy. I can't wait for it to come.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I am making a pot of Desert Moon right now. It is a good tea but one that I need to have food in my stomach for. Just FYI. The Rooibush Kuruman sounds yummy. I can't wait for it to come.


This is all loose tea, right? How do I know how much per cup and all that?


----------



## pidgeon92

SongbirdVB said:


> This is all loose tea, right? How do I know how much per cup and all that?


It's a matter of taste.... I prefer flavored black teas, and I use 1.5 tablespoons for my two-cup pot. I like my tea strong, and I usually add to that two tablespoons raw sugar, and depending on the tea flavor, a tablespoon of milk/cream.


----------



## SongbirdVB

pidgeon92 said:


> It's a matter of taste.... I prefer flavored black teas, and I use 1.5 tablespoons for my two-cup pot. I like my tea strong, and I usually add to that two tablespoons raw sugar, and depending on the tea flavor, a tablespoon of milk/cream.


I like strong tea as well. Thanks!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Brenda M. said:


> I think I found the cheapest Cups on line. 24 pack for $10.95 - $12.95. I've been buying 18 packs for $9.99.
> 
> http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/
> 
> And, you can create your own assortment boxes! That's what I am up to right now.


Hi Brenda,
I have ordered my first Purr-fect Pack of samples. It was fun making up my own sample pack.

I have a question, at Keruig.com if you order 4 boxes of 24 coffees your shipping is free and you get a free 5 pack sample pack of your choice. Id shipping free at BigCatCoffee with a certain amount ordered? I did not see that on the site but may have overlooked it. If you have to pay shipping that is probably going to come to to off setting the $3 less a box price. Keurig also has a coffee club where you accumulate points toward free coffee.

I am always looking for a bargain, trying to get the best deal here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Do any of you like honey in your tea other than me? I've never had loose leaf tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Do any of you like honey in your tea other than me? I've never had loose leaf tea.


I've never tried honey but I'll bet it's awesome. This will be my first foray into loose leaf tea as well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> I've never tried honey but I'll bet it's awesome. This will be my first foray into loose leaf tea as well.


Please let me know what you think of the loose leaf tea as compared to a tea bag or K-cup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea Gschwender normally sends a plastic measuring spoon with each order. I use one scoop per 8 oz. of water. I think it is about the same size as a teaspoon. I could be wrong on that. It sounds to me like I use a little less then *pidgeon92* I use two teaspoons for 16 ounces and she uses 3 teaspoons. Each of the teas will give you instructions on how much tea to use and how long to steep it. I ignore the water temperature because I am not that anal. I know some folks who are and use a thermometer to check water temperature before steeping. I don't know what a K-Cup is so I don't know how to compare it to the measures I use.

I use either honey or raw sugar in my tea, when I use a sweetner. Which is pretty much never. Honey tastes quite yummy.

Did you get an infuser?


----------



## Jen

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Do any of you like honey in your tea other than me? I've never had loose leaf tea.


I almost always put some honey in my tea. My staple is hot green tea with a splash of lemon and a bit of honey.

I'm at the airport in Phoenix at the moment, and decided to try Starbucks new Berry Chai tea infusion, it's a bit sweet but pretty good! I prefer hot tea, but I bet this one would be fabulous as cold tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a Lemon Green tea from Teavana that I really love.


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> I have a Lemon Green tea from Teavana that I really love.


LOVE Teavana. I think I had the Lemon green tea, they also have a kind of Mate (can't think of the name) that has some chocolate undertones that is absolutely fabulous. 
UPDATE: Just went to the site to find it, it's their MateVana. YUM! They call it the tea for coffee lovers, makes sense since I am also a coffee lover.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Mate Vana. I mix it with the Rooibos Chai. It is really good and good for you.


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> The Mate Vana. I mix it with the Rooibos Chai. It is really good and good for you.


Guess you beat me to my update!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I love that blend. I had a pot yesterday. No caffine, high antioxidants, and some weird combo or minerals and vitamns from the Mate. I actually have two mate gourds. I tried drinking Mate the traditional way. Pack the gourd wth the mate. Fill it with hot water, drink, refill, drink. Even putting in a ton of sugar I found the first two or three bowls were just too strong. The fourth bowl-sixth bowl were really good. 

I have made many a mate latte. Really good for you and tastes yummy.


----------



## chobitz

SongbirdVB said:


> I've never tried honey but I'll bet it's awesome. This will be my first foray into loose leaf tea as well.


I either use cane syrup , raw cane sugar or a special honey called Tupelo Honey:



Its 'thinner' than the honey you use on the table , the kind you get in the bear  It seems to melt into the tea easier then clover honey.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just had an Irish chocolate. . . .hot chocolate with a shot of Irish Whiskey.  Mmmmmm . . . .. .

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

this is my first day without a cup of coffee to start my day....I need caffeine...a placebo may even work


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Tupelo Honey is really good. I take it it is still available at Teavana?


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> The Tupelo Honey is really good. I take it it is still available at Teavana?


Yep but I get it in town at world market or one of the speciality food stores here. I guess its easier to get in the south.

Oh tupelo honey is great in iced teas also! I prefer honey in my green teas and sugar in my black teas. But in my black ice tea it has to be cane syrup. You can't make sweet tea southern style without cane syrup. My MIL makes it from scratch every spring with cane sticks , me I just tend to buy it or bum bottles off of her  thank god I'm her favorite daughter in law.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Vegas_Asian said:


> this is my first day without a cup of coffee to start my day....I need caffeine...a placebo may even work


Did I miss a post? Are you trying to ween yourself off of coffee?

I would recommend a nice black tea. It has less caffine then coffee and tastes yummy. For even less caffine, go with a gree tea. It tastes yummy and you get some anti-oxidants in.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I just had an Irish chocolate. . . .hot chocolate with a shot of Irish Whiskey. Mmmmmm . . . .. .
> 
> Ann


Ummmmmm that sounds so good. I like a shot of Kahlua or Baily's Irish Creme in my coffee. I've never put liqour in my hot chocolate. I also love Hot Buttered Rum when it is cold.

I am going to eat and then have the Nantucket Blend with some Bailys. The weather is perfect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not a big coffee fan, but it's cold here (duh) and I wanted something warming. . . .It was yummy.  

Ann


----------



## Chad Winters

sailorman said:


> BTW, just a quick glance through this thread... am I the only guy on here that drinks tea regularly


Nope, I'm hooked!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sailorman said:


> BTW, just a quick glance through this thread... am I the only guy on here that drinks tea regularly


My DH drinks tea. But usually he has it iced. In fact he just made some tonight because one of the lemons on our indoor lemon tree is ready and he wanted to be able to use it.  Yes, he picked a fresh lemon off the tree in January in Arlington, VA (current temp is 20 F).

Ann


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Tea Gschwender normally sends a plastic measuring spoon with each order. I use one scoop per 8 oz. of water. I think it is about the same size as a teaspoon. I could be wrong on that. It sounds to me like I use a little less then *pidgeon92* I use two teaspoons for 16 ounces and she uses 3 teaspoons. Each of the teas will give you instructions on how much tea to use and how long to steep it. I ignore the water temperature because I am not that anal. I know some folks who are and use a thermometer to check water temperature before steeping. I don't know what a K-Cup is so I don't know how to compare it to the measures I use.
> 
> I use either honey or raw sugar in my tea, when I use a sweetner. Which is pretty much never. Honey tastes quite yummy.
> 
> Did you get an infuser?


I haven't gotten an infuser yet. I do have this afternoon off, I may try to get to World Market and buy one. My husband took a half-day PTO today too, so we could have lunch together (it's my birthday ) and I think I can talk him into a trip to World Market. There's a Gander Mountain very close to it.  I might see if I can pick up some of the Tupelo Honey everyone is talking about, it sounds wonderful! Has to be better than the Equal I'm currently using...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Happy Birthday!!

Just remember, no tea balls. You want something large enough to allow the teas to expand fully.

And yes, Tupelo Honey is better for you then Equal. I am a huge advocate of not using the artifical sweeteners. Are bodies were made to process the real stuff so put that in. All the other stuff is likely to cause problems sometime in the future. Use the real stuff in moderation and you will be better off.

Then again, I rarely use sugar in my drinks. I prefer my tea without sugar or milk. I use sugar when I bake and that is it. I know it is in most processed food.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Just remember, no tea balls. You want something large enough to allow the teas to expand fully.
> 
> And yes, Tupelo Honey is better for you then Equal. I am a huge advocate of not using the artifical sweeteners. Are bodies were made to process the real stuff so put that in. All the other stuff is likely to cause problems sometime in the future. Use the real stuff in moderation and you will be better off.
> 
> Then again, I rarely use sugar in my drinks. I prefer my tea without sugar or milk. I use sugar when I bake and that is it. I know it is in most processed food.


Thank you!

Yep, I'm returning the tea ball. I'll have an infuser by the time the teas get here. I plan to try each of my new teas unsweetened before adding any honey or other sweetener. Some of my teas I drink unsweetened as it masks the full flavor of the tea.

I'm so excited about this! Doesn't take much to make me happy, does it?


----------



## Brenda M.

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Brenda,
> I have ordered my first Purr-fect Pack of samples. It was fun making up my own sample pack.
> 
> I have a question, at Keruig.com if you order 4 boxes of 24 coffees your shipping is free and you get a free 5 pack sample pack of your choice. Id shipping free at BigCatCoffee with a certain amount ordered? I did not see that on the site but may have overlooked it. If you have to pay shipping that is probably going to come to to off setting the $3 less a box price. Keurig also has a coffee club where you accumulate points toward free coffee.
> 
> I am always looking for a bargain, trying to get the best deal here.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't ordered from this site yet, but I think if you order more than $70 you get free shipping. Of course, that's a lot of coffee/tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just finished my quarterly tea order. The total was $85. It was cheaper then most times because I bought a bunch of tea on sale. I won't need to roder for another 3 months so that works out to $28.33 a month for my tea, so less then $1 a day. And I drink 64 ounces of tea on average. So about $0.25 a pot. Not bad.

And I always get free shipping.


----------



## chobitz

My hubby got me a surprise..
Its like the teavana perfect one cup maker but for coffee! (I haven't bought my keurig yet):


He also got me a 1/2 pound french vanilla dunkin donuts coffee AND some biscotti so guess what I am sipping on right now?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awesome. Enjoy it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Chobitz, enjoy!


----------



## chobitz

I'm still trying to figure out the grounds to water ration for it though. If I follow the directions on the box the coffee is too weak. Anyone have a 1 cup brewer similar to this one? Any advice on coffee to water ratio?

oh and this morning I had some teavana green tea the kind with lemon grass.. YUMMY!

And this morning I got the latest republic of tea catalog 
I already know what I want:




Wouldn't that lemon honey be great in green tea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is going to take some experimentation. Keep adding coffee until you are happy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You all are bad influences.  

I just ordered my Keurig today.   I got it from QVC because they had it for $141 and on EasyPay (a little easier on the budget - 3 payments) and it came with 54 K-cups and a My K-Cup filter. Plus I think they have a special edition because it's an all chrome top.  Can't wait to get it. Trying to figure out the best way to store the K-Cups without getting one of the carousel holders.


----------



## Chad Winters

Bed Bath and Beyond had the carousels for 19.99 recently. It was less than on Amazon. I combined it with one of their 20% coupons, so it wasn't too shabby...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> You all are bad influences.
> 
> I just ordered my Keurig today.  I got it from QVC because they had it for $141 and on EasyPay (a little easier on the budget - 3 payments) and it came with 54 K-cups and a My K-Cup filter. Plus I think they have a special edition because it's an all chrome top. Can't wait to get it. Trying to figure out the best way to store the K-Cups without getting one of the carousel holders.


Congrats Luv, you will enjoy it and it pays for itself. I thought about the carousel but I had two wire baskets one is black and one is chrome. (think I found them at a Thrift store for less than $2) I put my coffee in one and tea in the other. Works great and was inexpensive.


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> You all are bad influences.


Ditto! We went out and bought Keurig Mini today, in part because of all the great reviews it has received here. My son works for BB and B so we got a small discount.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

luvmy4brats said:


> You all are bad influences.
> 
> I just ordered my Keurig today.  I got it from QVC because they had it for $141 and on EasyPay (a little easier on the budget - 3 payments) and it came with 54 K-cups and a My K-Cup filter. Plus I think they have a special edition because it's an all chrome top. Can't wait to get it. Trying to figure out the best way to store the K-Cups without getting one of the carousel holders.


Lol. that's where Mom order my Keurig, too. We use the carousel, which sits next to the Keurig. On it is a variety of coffees and hot chocolate. As for the rest, we store them on top of the fridge next to the cereals so I don't have to shuffle through the cabinets and pantry in search of caffeine.


----------



## chobitz

Mmm drinking teavana's honey vanilla tea (forgot what its called) very very good!


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Luv, keep us posted on the arrival of your new Keurig!

I am still debating whether or not to buy a mini. I've been enjoying my son's which sits next to my big machine. He's in Jamaica for the month so I have been testing out his Christmas present...LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst said:


> Ditto! We went out and bought Keurig Mini today, in part because of all the great reviews it has received here. My son works for BB and B so we got a small discount.


Hope you enjoy intinst! We'll be waiitng to see what your favorite coffees/teas are.


----------



## Avalon3

I'm reading Dana Cameron's 2nd book in the Emma Fielding series "Grave Consequences". Emma's working over in England for a month. Emma mentions being offered tea but really needing coffee. She has a headache that only goes away when she gets her cup of coffee.



Here's some books where the title goes good with coffee and some with tea. I've read "Three Cups of Tea". I purchased all of Cleo Coyle's coffee mysteries. But have only read the first one. I like historical fiction so I bought "The Tea Rose" and look forward to reading that.


----------



## intinst

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hope you enjoy intinst! We'll be waiitng to see what your favorite coffees/teas are.


So far, it's Green Mountain Hazelnut Decaf and (guilty pleasure) Ghirardelli double chocolate.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I might need to put this thing on the wedding registry. It sounds like it does hot chocolate and would be good when we had coffee drinking friends and family over.


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> I might need to put this thing on the wedding registry. It sounds like it does hot chocolate and would be good when we had coffee drinking friends and family over.


Ooh, GOOD idea! I've been trying to think of good things to put on my registry. Glad to hear someone else out there is going through the painful wedding planning process!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So far it hasn't been that painful. We found a site that we liked and grabbed it. I have purchased my dress and started the fittings. We have hotels set aside. So there is still a ton to do but it feels manageable. Maybe that is because we still have nine months.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Went to World Market on Friday and got a couple of smallish tea infusers.  Am I weird that I want a bigger one (but not the HUGE one they had) because I make a pot at a time?  I guess the question should be... am I weird because I make a pot at a time?    Anyway, so I got two smaller ones and will keep hunting for a larger one that will fit into my tea pot.

I also picked up some Masala Chai tea (which is what I'm starting my day with today, Yum!)  and some Chocolate roasted mate that I'll probably try after lunch.

World Market was having a storewide sale... are they going out of business too?


----------



## Jen

ProfCrash said:


> So far it hasn't been that painful. We found a site that we liked and grabbed it. I have purchased my dress and started the fittings. We have hotels set aside. So there is still a ton to do but it feels manageable. Maybe that is because we still have nine months.


Yeah, I think I still felt that way at nine months. I've only got four, and still a ton to do. We have the venue, and I have my dress, and we have a photographer - that's about it! So I guess the rest is just details. Still, a TON of details in a very short time! I get stressed just thinking about it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mix the Masala Chai with the Chocolate Mate for a real treat. Good, good stuff.

And no you are not weird. I make all of my tea a pot at a time.

I few websites for tea infuser choices.

The perfect tea maker makes 16 ounces of tea without needing a pot. It works great. I have two. It can also be used for coffee but once you use it for coffee you will not want to use it for tea.
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/

There are a lot of options here. I like the large filters the best.
http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/3/Permanent-Filters/46.aspx


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Mix the Masala Chai with the Chocolate Mate for a real treat. Good, good stuff.
> 
> And no you are not weird. I make all of my tea a pot at a time.
> 
> I few websites for tea infuser choices.
> 
> The perfect tea maker makes 16 ounces of tea without needing a pot. It works great. I have two. It can also be used for coffee but once you use it for coffee you will not want to use it for tea.
> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/
> 
> There are a lot of options here. I like the large filters the best.
> http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/3/Permanent-Filters/46.aspx


Thanks Crash! I went back to teamerchants.com and ordered a couple of the large tea balls (one for at home) and more tea. Some of the same teas I had ordered previously (great deal, and wanted to take advantage of the free shipping option) and one new one... Mr. Ollivander's Magic Potion™. It sounded fabulous.

I'll try mixing the two teas for lunch!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am having a K-Cup of Timothy's Chai tea and it is so yummy. I still haven't tried loose leaf tea yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you can change the tea balls to tea filters I would highly recommends that you do that. Tea Balls do not allow the loose leaf tea to fully open so you do not get all of the flavor from the tea. Their customer service is wonderful, I have called them a few times to check on orders or to add something to an order.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> If you can change the tea balls to tea filters I would highly recommends that you do that. Tea Balls do not allow the loose leaf tea to fully open so you do not get all of the flavor from the tea. Their customer service is wonderful, I have called them a few times to check on orders or to add something to an order.


They are called tea balls on the website, but are more like infusers... mesh, not a lot of metal. Plus, I went with the large ones so there would be room for the tea to "grow". I looked at the amount of tea compared to the room allowed in the triangular tea bags to get a idea. I figure to never fill the ball more than 1/4 full.

Modifying after having second thoughts... 

It honestly never struck me that the "tea balls" on the website were not much different than the one I got at Target, but since you mention it... I probably wouldn't be happy with them. So, I called and changed to two of the large filters. Not that much price difference and I'll feel better knowing I got the best thing for my tea. Thanks again!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sorry if I come off as a bit snobby. I just remember using tea balls for a long time and then not using tea balls and going "Are tea leaves suppose to be that big?" And the tea did taste better.


----------



## chobitz

This morning I had godiva mocha coffee mmmmmmmm


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Sorry if I come off as a bit snobby. I just remember using tea balls for a long time and then not using tea balls and going "Are tea leaves suppose to be that big?" And the tea did taste better.


Not SNOBBY, knowledgeable! I appreciate it, too, 'cuz I want to get the best out of my tea. 

Drinking the Chocolate Roasted Mate this morning. Or... trying to. Burned my mouth in my eagerness.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh I have done that a few times. 

Other then the burnt mouth how was it?

I had a nice pot of Sumatra Oolong Barisan while watching the inauguration.


----------



## SongbirdVB

FAN-tastic!  I'm eager to get my shipments from Gsh-whatever and try all of my new FP teas!


----------



## Ruby296

We got a Keurig Platinum machine last Friday and absolutely LOVE it!!  We are primarily coffee drinkers, but love the fact that you can get hot water for tea and hot chocolate too.  Still working on the sample box of K-cups that came w/it, but so far we really like the Green Mt. Nantucket blend.  
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby said:


> We got a Keurig Platinum machine last Friday and absolutely LOVE it!! We are primarily coffee drinkers, but love the fact that you can get hot water for tea and hot chocolate too. Still working on the sample box of K-cups that came w/it, but so far we really like the Green Mt. Nantucket blend.
> Ruby


Great Ruby, you will love it! I like the Green mountain Nantucket also. Gloria Jean's Mudslide is good if you enjoy flavored coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am anxiously awaiting on my latest FP teas. I have some that I need to refill and I ordered a few new ones. 

I hate waiting. It is a good thing that I didn't know that my fiance had purchased a Kindle for me for my birthday. I figured he had since I had said I was looking intot them and he asked me if I wanted one for my birthday so I said "sure". He could have gone in a different direction but he didn't. I still had to wait five days since we were in the process of moving and Amazon would not ship the Kindle to a different address then the one on his credit card. I checked the mail box everyday and was so thrilled that it arrived three hours before we left for the airport.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I am anxiously awaiting on my latest FP teas. I have some that I need to refill and I ordered a few new ones.
> 
> I hate waiting. It is a good thing that I didn't know that my fiance had purchased a Kindle for me for my birthday. I figured he had since I had said I was looking intot them and he asked me if I wanted one for my birthday so I said "sure". He could have gone in a different direction but he didn't. I still had to wait five days since we were in the process of moving and Amazon would not ship the Kindle to a different address then the one on his credit card. I checked the mail box everyday and was so thrilled that it arrived three hours before we left for the airport.


Wow! Talk about a great last minute arrival! Did you pay ANY attention to him while you were on vacation? 

I got the email yesterday, my first FP tea shipment is on it's way! I hope the other follows quickly, as that one has the filters in it. Oops. Plus, I'm almost out of Masala Chai and Chocolate Roasted Mate so I need more good stuff or it'll be back to plain old green tea for me (Not that that's a totally bad thing...)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nothing wrong with plain old green tea. I am guessing that it is a Bancha or a Sencha, both are teas that I love and have to refill on a regualr basis. If there is a Teavana in your area you can buy Masala Chai and Mate Vana which sound a lot like you are currently drinking. 

I paid attention to him. It was a friends wedding so I used the Kindle at night before bed and then on the airplane. I do read a lot at home now and don't spend as much time down stairs talking with him while he plays video games. (grins)

So my list of favorite teas (at the moment)

Bancha
Sencha
Bossa Nova (Oolong)
Anna's (raspberries blended with creamy yogurt)
Arabian Night (Jasmine, sunflower and rose )
Darjeeling Avangrove
Sumatra Oolong Barisan


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had two good K-cups yesterday.

Green Mountain Holiday Blend ****

Timothy's Vanilla Caramel Nut ****


----------



## ELDogStar

I drink lots of coffee, some tea.
I can't do the flavored coffees though.

For teas I do like herbal teas and I add in honey as well as
Acai (pulped juice) for the nutritional value.
I try to have one tea a day for this reason.
1 ounce of Acai pulped juice gives a lot of antioxidants etc...

The Acai (berry) flavor goes well with almost any herbal tea.

And you would have to take my K-Cup brewer from my cold dead hands....


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's out for delivery. How unfair is it that I have to work tonight? My husband gets first crack at it. Yesterday, I received the samples I ordered form Big Cat Coffees. Hazelnut, Butter Toffee, French Vanilla, Cinnamon Mocha, Mudslide, Kona, Hot Chocolate, Earl Grey, Passion Fruit tea, and Chai tea. I'm really looking forward to trying them out. <cough, cough> I think I'm not feeling well.. 

I'm supposed to stay away from caffeine, so I ordered decaf where I could. I really hope I don't see a spike in migraines after I get this. I don't always have the willpower to stay away, even though I know the consequences.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> It's out for delivery. How unfair is it that I have to work tonight? My husband gets first crack at it. Yesterday, I received the samples I ordered form Big Cat Coffees. Hazelnut, Butter Toffee, French Vanilla, Cinnamon Mocha, Mudslide, Kona, Hot Chocolate, Earl Grey, Passion Fruit tea, and Chai tea. I'm really looking forward to trying them out. <cough, cough> I think I'm not feeling well..
> 
> I'm supposed to stay away from caffeine, so I ordered decaf where I could. I really hope I don't see a spike in migraines after I get this. I don't always have the willpower to stay away, even though I know the consequences.


Congrats Luv, you will enjoy it so much. Mudslide and Kona are two of my favorite. I don't like flavored coffee for my first morning cup but enjoy it in the afternoon or evening. Please let me know if the Butter Toffee is good.

When I ordered mine my DH said he would continue to use our Mr. Coffee and wasn't interested in K-cups. Yeah, right! As soon as I received it and the samples he was using it. He is quick to tell me what he likes. I like medium roast and he prefers dark/bold roast. I have placed 2 orders and had to order 1/2 for me & 1/2 for him.

I have an idea, I think I will put a jar by the Keurig with a sign: *Coffee .75 per cup* I could make me some book money and what a bargain!


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great Ruby, you will love it! I like the Green mountain Nantucket also. Gloria Jean's Mudslide is good if you enjoy flavored coffee.


I DO like flavored coffees! What's the Mudslide taste like? Any other favorites you'd like to share? 
Ruby


----------



## luvmy4brats

So, my Keurig arrived about 15 minuted before I left for work. My daughter put the box in the kitchen and I looked at it longingly before heading out the door. I sent my husband a text message to let him know it was here and to please not drink ALL the coffee before I got home (with 106 k-cups, that probably would have been difficult). About 15 minutes later, I got a call from one of my managers letting me know there were extras tonight and did I want to stay home...Uh, YEAH! Turned around and headed home. Got home, set up the machine (the kids don't really need dinner do they?) and proceded to brew my first cup...Butter Toffee. All I have to say about the Butter Toffee is that before I had finished the first cup, I had already set myself up on auto-delivery on Amazon for two boxes a month (19.55 for 48 cups..free shipping, best price I've found) Yeah, it's that good. It SMELLS amazing and tastes just as good! I just wish they hadn't discontinued the decaf version.

My only problem is that I'm used to BIG cups. The large barely gave me half a cup...I'm going to try to mix one of the Toffee with a decaf unflavored coffee and see how that works.

So far, we've tried these:

Mudslide **** (Hubby tried it)
Butter Toffee *****
Cinnamon Mocha ****
Hot Chocolate * (really watery and even with shaking it, it didn't all come out)
Passion Fruit tea ***

*Ruby* - Mudslide is like a mocha


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have to buy more coffee k-cup (and storage it my room). Any recommendations for a coffee and chocolate lover in a particular brand or so forth? (i'm limited to buying at BB&B, target, or whatever else they have k-cup locally)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vegas_Asian said:


> I have to buy more coffee k-cup (and storage it my room). Any recommendations for a coffee and chocolate lover in a particular brand or so forth? (i'm limited to buying at BB&B, target, or whatever else they have k-cup locally)


Gloria Jean's Mudslide and Cinnamon Mocha were very good. I'll also throw in another plug for the Butter Toffee, also by Gloria Jean. Not chocolate, but so good. You probably can find them at BB&B. I'm headed down to the nearest one (45 minutes away) tomorrow or Saturday to see what they have.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Next order I will get the butter toffee since you gave it 5 stars Luv.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Next order I will get the butter toffee since you gave it 5 stars Luv.


I'd give it 7 if I could...

I think I drank too much coffee tonight. I can't go to sleep!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is always fun playing with a new toy. (grins)

I would suggest trying some of their teas after five PM. While there is caffine in all teas (herbals and rooibos are not really tea and are mostly decaf) it is less then in coffee.
It might help you sleep.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> It is always fun playing with a new toy. (grins)
> 
> I would suggest trying some of their teas after five PM. While there is caffine in all teas (herbals and rooibos are not really tea and are mostly decaf) it is less then in coffee.
> It might help you sleep.


Yeah, I know better. I just got carried away last night. I'm sensitive to caffeine (migraines) so I generally stay away or severely limit it. Which reminds me, I think a trip to Teavana is needed. I need to find a new tea. My Rooibos Oasis was discontinued.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What was in the Rooibos Oasis?


----------



## chobitz

Honeybush Vanilla Herbal Tea is what I am having this morning.

Yummy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Green Rooibos Oasis - orange peels, strawberry bits, peach bits, sunflower blossoms and cornflowers

I actually can find it online from a different place than I usually get it, but it's getting harder to find. Teavana has one that's similar, the Tropical Rooibos, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd give it 7 if I could...
> 
> I think I drank too much coffee tonight. I can't go to sleep!!!


I can't drink coffee after 3, if I do I can't sleep. Luv where did you setup the auto delivery... Amazon Keurig K-Cup?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> Green Rooibos Oasis - orange peels, strawberry bits, peach bits, sunflower blossoms and cornflowers
> 
> I actually can find it online from a different place than I usually get it, but it's getting harder to find. Teavana has one that's similar, the Tropical Rooibos, but it's not quite the same.


You could buy a large quantity and freeze it. It won't last you forever but it would last yo a while.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I can't drink coffee after 3, if I do I can't sleep. Luv where did you setup the auto delivery... Amazon Keurig K-Cup?


Got it here:



Just make sure you get the ones from Amazon, not Liquid Nation (those are almost $40 for the same thing). With Amazon you can set up the subscribe and save and it take 15% off (taking it from $23 to $19.55).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Luv! 

Well Keurig K-Cups is cheaper at 13.95 for a box of 24 and free shipping for 4 boxes with a free 5 pack sample of your choice. That what I have been using for my orders. It isn't auto delivery but $6 less a box.


----------



## luvmy4brats

but it's $19.55 for *2 boxes * and free shipping so $9.77 a box. You just have to order 2 of the same kind.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> but it's $19.55 for *2 boxes * and free shipping so $9.77 a box. You just have to order 2 of the same kind.


Duh, glad one of us can do math!  And KB can get a few cents too. Off to order!


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> You could buy a large quantity and freeze it. It won't last you forever but it would last yo a while.


I probably will. But I also need to branch out and try something new because eventually, it will be gone <sniff> This is my push out of the nest so to speak.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh Yes you do. You know the flavors that you enjoy, that is a good place to start. You could try the rooibos with strawberry, rooibos with peach. I drink a green rooibos with peach from Tea Gschwender that is yummy. I ti s the only green rooibos that they sell that I know of.

Teavana stores are a good palce to go for help, as you know. The staff is great and you can sniff everything.

I am drinking a cup (OK 16 ounce cup) of Black Tea with Caramel.

eta:

Question for the K-Cup addicts. Are the K-Cups recyclable? That is a biggie for me. I am trying hard to buy products that where I can recycle as much of the packaging as I can. If the K-Cups themselves are not recycalable that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> but it's $19.55 for *2 boxes * and free shipping so $9.77 a box. You just have to order 2 of the same kind.


Done, I ordered the Butter Toffee and ordered Timothys Dark Roast Parisian Nights for hubby. That is on one of his favorites. Can't wait to try the Butter Toffee!


----------



## Ruby296

Luvmy-thanks for the Mudslide description, sounds yummy, along w/the Butter Toffee too.  Our local BB & B didn't have them so will have to check on-line.
Ruby


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> heheh Yes you do. You know the flavors that you enjoy, that is a good place to start. You could try the rooibos with strawberry, rooibos with peach. I drink a green rooibos with peach from Tea Gschwender that is yummy. I ti s the only green rooibos that they sell that I know of.
> 
> Teavana stores are a good palce to go for help, as you know. The staff is great and you can sniff everything.
> 
> I am drinking a cup (OK 16 ounce cup) of Black Tea with Caramel.
> 
> eta:
> 
> Question for the K-Cup addicts. Are the K-Cups recyclable? That is a biggie for me. I am trying hard to buy products that where I can recycle as much of the packaging as I can. If the K-Cups themselves are not recycalable that is a deal breaker for me.


I hear you on the 16 oz cups, I knew my cups were big and have discovered they hold about 18 ozs. 

Here's a link talking about the recycalability (is that a word?) of K-cups.

http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/ContentPage.aspx?Name=bbw-pe-sustainable-packaging&Source=SearchResultsPage

So it looks like the short answer is no, but, there is a my K cup where you can use your own coffee and rinse and refill. That might be an option for you.

Ruby, I ordered a bunch of samples from Bigcatcoffees.com You can build your own sampler pack 25 cups (5 flavors, 5 cups each) It's a good way to try new ones. I figured I'd go the sampler route until I found the ones I really liked.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks. If I got one of these brewers it would be for visiting family and friends because we never drink coffee. The reusable option would be viable option for that reason.

My mug holds 18 ounces but my tea machine works best with 16 ounces of water.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Big Cat Coffee is the way to go to find out which coffees you like. Someone posted the website here, I believe it was Brenda. You can create the Purr-fect Pack 5 samples of 5 different coffees.


----------



## Ruby296

luvmy4brats said:


> I hear you on the 16 oz cups, I knew my cups were big and have discovered they hold about 18 ozs.
> 
> Here's a link talking about the recycalability (is that a word?) of K-cups.
> 
> http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/ContentPage.aspx?Name=bbw-pe-sustainable-packaging&Source=SearchResultsPage
> 
> So it looks like the short answer is no, but, there is a my K cup where you can use your own coffee and rinse and refill. That might be an option for you.
> 
> Ruby, I ordered a bunch of samples from Bigcatcoffees.com You can build your own sampler pack 25 cups (5 flavors, 5 cups each) It's a good way to try new ones. I figured I'd go the sampler route until I found the ones I really liked.


Excellent! Thanks for the site for creating own sampler pack.....I suspect this is going to be "dangerous"!
Ruby


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have a my k-cup, but sometimes I just like the convience of the regular k-cup. I recycle my k-cups. After I use them, I take it out of the machine, put it in the sink to give it time to cool, then peel off the top and dump out the coffee into a glass jar (we put used coffee grounds into a jar with a little water that goes outside..it attracts beetles that try to get into the house they can't get out of the jar and die.)


----------



## ELDogStar

Bumping this because of the talk of recycling.
You should be able to get 10 or more uses out of each K-cup this way.

Something to think about.
Eric

P.S. I just ordered a couple.



ELDogStar said:


> Kuerig users might find these useful.
> 
> http://www.my-kap.com
> 
> http://www.my-kap.com
> 
> I have yet to try them, but will be, and I do like the idea of getting multiple uses out of the "disposable K-cups".
> 
> FWIW.
> Eric
> (Still waiting on my Kindle.)


----------



## Ruby296

I was just browsing the Bigcatcoffee site and wow, the sampler pack is expensive!  By the time you add shipping it's about 92 cents per K-cup.  I may just take a chance and order from Amazon at 2 boxes of 24 for $19.95 on auto delivery.
Ruby


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My tea shipment came last night. I am a happy camper!


----------



## chobitz

I drank a yummy cup of Dark Chocolate Truffle coffee (target brand). 

Sadly I have to swear off my honeybush vanilla tea now as it decided to disagree with me. I found out AFTER my reaction that honeybush is a 1st cousin to red tea which I cannot drink. So now I gotta find another tea ..

BTW is Mate tea a relative to red tea? I was looking at the mate tea at teavana and I don't want another reaction. I can drink black, oolong, white, green and herbal teas (chamomile , jasmine etc) but obviously not anything related to red tea   Honeybush tastes sooo good it was sweet by its nature and didn't need any sugar or honey!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think they are relatives. Mate is from Argentina and Rooibos is from South Africa. If they are related, it is a very distant relationship.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

mmm Rooibos Jungle Fire for my after breakfast tea.  Thanks for posting the info on tannins, I am waiting until 30 minutes after I eat a meal before having my tea. Hopefully that helps me to absorb my iron.

So what are you guys drinking? It is snowing here so I am thinking of the hot cocoa I can have when I gethome from work.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'm having Rooibush Plum Cinnamon tea this morning, it was the sample in the Tea Gshwender orders I received.  Yummy!  Everyone who walks past my office door stops and takes a DEEEEEP breath, it smells wonderful!  

When this liter of tea is gone (I've got one more cup) I'll be making a pot of the Rooibush Kuruman.  I tried that at home this weekend and it was super.  I ended up buying the exact teapot I have at my office for at home.  It was on sale, and I figure it'll travel with me when we take the motorhome out this summer. If summer ever gets here...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Isn't red tea a wonerful thing? No caffine, tastes yummy, tons of anti-oxidents.

_smiles as she finishes off her Rooibos Jungel Fire_


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have really enjoyed the red teas.  The Desert Moon green tea was good but not SUPER good and so was the Mr. Olivanders fruit tea.  I'm expecting a shipment today that will have a couple of other flavors so I'll be giving those a whirl tomorrow.  Hubby is doing a lot of eyerolling at my tea purchases, but since it's not an EXTRA expense he doesn't really care.  When I showed him the prices compared to the Target teas he was as surprised as I was when you showed me!  LOL!  I figure as long as I stick (mostly) to the clearance teas I'll be ahead of the game


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had a coffee this morning I didn't like, a one star. When I ordered my Big Cat Coffee Purr-fect Pack they gave me one free K-Cup. Ginger Snap, I think Gloria Jean's. I guess if you are a big ginger fan you may enjoy it.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had a coffee this morning I didn't like, a one star. When I ordered my Big Cat Coffee Purr-fect Pack they gave me one free K-Cup. Ginger Snap, I think Gloria Jean's. I guess if you are a big ginger fan you may enjoy it.


That's funny, Linda. I had gotten some Ginger Snap tea right around Christmas, thinking I would love it. Yeah... not so much. One of the rare teas I decided I would not drink again, I put the rest of it in our break room at work. Ick.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The joys of FP tea. It is less expensive and tastes better. You can tell your hubby that you are using the tea to help you stay more healthy and so decrease the need for paying more costly health bill.

Yeah the Desert Moon is ok. I like it enough to drink it but it is not something that I normally look up and go "I have to have a cup of Desert Moon". 

Did they send you a tea spoon with your order?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> That's funny, Linda. I had gotten some Ginger Snap tea right around Christmas, thinking I would love it. Yeah... not so much. One of the rare teas I decided I would not drink again, I put the rest of it in our break room at work. Ick.


LOL   I thought to myself this must be one that is not a top coffee and they can only give it away. I love Ginger Snap cookies with tea though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was at Whole Foods on Sunday and bought myself a fresh ginger snap cookie. So yummy. I am trying to loose weight before my wedding in October so I am avoiding bringing in whole boxes of cookies. It was a very soft, yummy, cookie. 

Is it bad that I am dreaming of cheeseburgers? I literally woke up after having a dream about my favorite burger from 8 years ago in Graduate School.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I was at Whole Foods on Sunday and bought myself a fresh ginger snap cookie. So yummy. I am trying to loose weight before my wedding in October so I am avoiding bringing in whole boxes of cookies. It was a very soft, yummy, cookie.
> 
> Is it bad that I am dreaming of cheeseburgers? I literally woke up after having a dream about my favorite burger from 8 years ago in Graduate School.


LOL!!! I don't think it's bad to dream of a great cheeseburger. Now, if you were dreaming of a Big Mac or something I'd have some concern...

On the Kindle Losers thread someone posted about SparkPeople.com and I joined. It's a great online community of people who are losing weight and I love it! I'm getting together with my home team (minneapolis/st. paul) on February 7th to do some cross country skiing. Check it out! Tell 'em SongbirdVB sent 'ya! =D


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had a coffee this morning I didn't like, a one star. When I ordered my Big Cat Coffee Purr-fect Pack they gave me one free K-Cup. Ginger Snap, I think Gloria Jean's. I guess if you are a big ginger fan you may enjoy it.


Hubby wanted to try this one. Good to know. This morning I'm having GJ's Frnch Vanilla. Pretty good, 3.5 stars


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I am going to the gym/working out four times a week. I work with apersonal trainer once a week. I have dropped 7 pounds in the last three weeks and I have not changed my eating habits all that drasticly. I tend to be pretty healthy with my diet, I just needed to get off of the couch and work out more. 

Drinking tea has helped a ton because it has replaced soft drinks. Otherwise I would probably need to loose another 20 pounds.


----------



## chobitz

I'd love to lose wieght but because of health problems its hard for me to lose wieght. I have to make sure I get the right vitamins and minerals or I could get malnourished really easy.

I LOVE salads but my body cannot tolerate fiber so salads are rare treat for me! I can only eat meat well done because I cannot chance food poisoning. It would kill me!

I also do not have a huge appetite. 

Its a shame because I could stand to lose 20lbs. I rarely gain wieght , most of that 20lbs came from being ill years ago and being bed ridden.

Working out is kinda hard for me because of my disability. If I tone up too much my CP could get worse. *sigh*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That seriously sucks. Have you talked to your Doctor about what you can do? I am doing a decent amount of work with yoga bands. It adds resistence but not a ton of weight. It is a mazing how much of a work out it is.

I would go nuts without salads, that is my dinner.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> That seriously sucks. Have you talked to your Doctor about what you can do? I am doing a decent amount of work with yoga bands. It adds resistence but not a ton of weight. It is a mazing how much of a work out it is.
> 
> I would go nuts without salads, that is my dinner.


Yep her saying is "better a belly then in the hospital" .. thank god DH doesn't care. He is such a sweet guy.


----------



## SongbirdVB

chobitz said:


> Yep her saying is "better a belly then in the hospital" .. thank god DH doesn't care. He is such a sweet guy.


Well, Doctor usually knows best. Nice to have a hubby who loves you no matter what weight you are. I know, my DH feels the same way, and I have more than 20 pounds to lose!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am aiming for another 17 pounds by October, which is managable for me. And I can still have a cheeseburger or two.

Off to nuke lunch. Amy's organic Mac and Cheese. Yum


----------



## Jen

chobitz said:


> I'd love to lose wieght but because of health problems its hard for me to lose wieght. I have to make sure I get the right vitamins and minerals or I could get malnourished really easy.
> 
> I LOVE salads but my body cannot tolerate fiber so salads are rare treat for me! I can only eat meat well done because I cannot chance food poisoning. It would kill me!
> 
> I also do not have a huge appetite.
> 
> Its a shame because I could stand to lose 20lbs. I rarely gain wieght , most of that 20lbs came from being ill years ago and being bed ridden.
> 
> Working out is kinda hard for me because of my disability. If I tone up too much my CP could get worse. *sigh*


Wow, I'm sorry to hear that. I have some health problems that prohibit my working out regularly as well, but nothing nearly that bad. And your doctor is definitely right, a belly is much better than a hospital! Much!

On a brighter note, I know everyone has been talking tea lately but I was at the store last night and saw the Dunkin Donuts coffee and just couldn't resist. I almost always have tea in the afternoon, but thought a good cup of coffee would be good every once in awhile. And let me just say that I'm an absolute coffee snob, but this stuff is great! I highly recommend!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hey Crash, I didn't notice your question until just now.  Yep, I got a teaspoon for measuring my teas.  Actually, I ended up getting two.  My orders got ALL KINDS of messed up, but they're straightened out now and I ended up with a few extra grams of tea.  That's the good news.  The tea I ended up with most extra of was Desert Moon.  Meh.  

So, I decided to have Desert Moon this morning because I have so much of it (300g).  I was thinking I did something wrong when I brewed the first pot and actually read the directions better this time.  I have an AWFUL habit of just leaving the tea in the pot until I'm done drinking the whole thing.  This time I took it out after a few minutes, although it's probably still overbrewed as it says to allow it to brew for 1.5 minutes.  I got distracted.  Oops.  Between that and the whole "proper brewing temperature" thing I'm bound to not get perfect tea.  I tend to pop the tea in the water right after it boils (after the heat turns off) and doubt I'll be getting a thermometer any time soon... although I did think about it for about a minute.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like my tea a bit stronger so I tend to leave greens in for three minutes and then remove the infuser or drop the plunger on the press I use for tea at home.  We have a tap that holds steaming hot water that I use for tea. If you find that the tea is a bit bitter you might want to think about using a timer for your tea. Grab a portable one, set it and when it beeps remove the infuser.

Or buy a tea machine. (grins) The Zarafina is selling for $90 on Amazon. They have one by Sunbeam but the reviews I am reading online are less then positive.

Seriously, you don't need a machine, figure out what you like and brew it that way. What matters is that you are happy with the taste and that is an individual thing.

What extra did you get? Was it just a ton of Desert Moon?


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I like my tea a bit stronger so I tend to leave greens in for three minutes and then remove the infuser or drop the plunger on the press I use for tea at home. We have a tap that holds steaming hot water that I use for tea. If you find that the tea is a bit bitter you might want to think about using a timer for your tea. Grab a portable one, set it and when it beeps remove the infuser.
> 
> Or buy a tea machine. (grins) The Zarafina is selling for $90 on Amazon. They have one by Sunbeam but the reviews I am reading online are less then positive.
> 
> Seriously, you don't need a machine, figure out what you like and brew it that way. What matters is that you are happy with the taste and that is an individual thing.
> 
> What extra did you get? Was it just a ton of Desert Moon?


Yeah, the tea machine won't be happening. My hubby would put his foot down HARD, probably on my foot, if I tried that.

I double checked and turns out I lied. I didn't get extra Desert Moon, I actually ORDERED 300g. That'll teach me. The extra I got was 50g of Rooibush Kuruman and 100g of Mr. Olivander's Magic Potion, both of which I love. They told me to keep the extra because of all the inconvenience they had caused. Happy to, thanks! Their customer service person (Robin) is a total sweetie. I felt bad for having confused her.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Their service is excellent. I ordered my Dad one of the annual tea passports for CHristmas two years ago. It was a new program and got off to a rocky start. I had to call on a few months to find out what was happening. They were patient and apologetic. 

It will take you a little while to figure out how you like your tea and you will find that you get that steeping thing down in no time.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Their service is excellent. I ordered my Dad one of the annual tea passports for CHristmas two years ago. It was a new program and got off to a rocky start. I had to call on a few months to find out what was happening. They were patient and apologetic.
> 
> It will take you a little while to figure out how you like your tea and you will find that you get that steeping thing down in no time.


Tea passport? Do they send periodic shipments of new teas? And why am I asking you instead of just going to the website to find out for myself?  The answer to the last one is the same reason I have more than 20 pounds to lose... I'm lazy! LOL!

This pot of Desert Moon is not as bad/bitter as the last one. Taking the tea out of the pot helped. Imagine that!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Shipments include the following:
1. Two or more teas
2. At least 200 grams of tea packaged in tins (enough to make 65 8 oz. cups)
3. A savings of at least 20% off retail value of the product
4. Special offers and discounts on tea and accessories
Passports are shipped monthly so your first shipment may not arrive for as many as 30 days.

*Black Tea Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/735/Black-Tea-Passport/gs1003.aspx

Black Classic teas were created to suit the Western palate and are relative newcomers in the history of tea. This is your international ticket to tour the world of Black and Oolong tea. Try traditional favorites, single-estate specials and popular flavored teas.

*Connoisseur Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/737/Connoisseur-Passport/gs1005.aspx

Classic teas for the discerning connoisseur. Enjoy the finest, single-estate white, green, oolong and black teas from the world's most prestigious tea growing regions and gardens. This is the trip that will impress even the most educated tea lovers and the most sophisticated palates.

*Green Tea Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/736/Green-Tea-Passport/gs1004.aspx

Visit the highlands of southeast Asia where the world's finest green and white teas have been grown for centuries. Enjoy classic and flavored specialties from the tea masters of China, Japan, Taiwan and several up and coming tea producing nations in three, six, or yearlong subscriptions.

*Tourist Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/733/Tourist-Passport/gs1001.aspx

Our most popular teas by region and season. Join us on a comprehensive tour of the wide world of tea! Each month you will receive teas from one or more of the categories below. Perfect for tea lovers and novices alike.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Shipments include the following:
> 1. Two or more teas
> 2. At least 200 grams of tea packaged in tins (enough to make 65 8 oz. cups)
> 3. A savings of at least 20% off retail value of the product
> 4. Special offers and discounts on tea and accessories
> Passports are shipped monthly so your first shipment may not arrive for as many as 30 days.
> 
> *Black Tea Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/735/Black-Tea-Passport/gs1003.aspx
> 
> Black Classic teas were created to suit the Western palate and are relative newcomers in the history of tea. This is your international ticket to tour the world of Black and Oolong tea. Try traditional favorites, single-estate specials and popular flavored teas.
> 
> *Connoisseur Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/737/Connoisseur-Passport/gs1005.aspx
> 
> Classic teas for the discerning connoisseur. Enjoy the finest, single-estate white, green, oolong and black teas from the world's most prestigious tea growing regions and gardens. This is the trip that will impress even the most educated tea lovers and the most sophisticated palates.
> 
> *Green Tea Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/736/Green-Tea-Passport/gs1004.aspx
> 
> Visit the highlands of southeast Asia where the world's finest green and white teas have been grown for centuries. Enjoy classic and flavored specialties from the tea masters of China, Japan, Taiwan and several up and coming tea producing nations in three, six, or yearlong subscriptions.
> 
> *Tourist Passport*: http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/4/47/733/Tourist-Passport/gs1001.aspx
> 
> Our most popular teas by region and season. Join us on a comprehensive tour of the wide world of tea! Each month you will receive teas from one or more of the categories below. Perfect for tea lovers and novices alike.


Thanks Crash, and YIKES! You are a good daughter to get that for your dad, I'll be sticking with the clearance teas. LOL! As it is I have enough to last me for quite a while, even at the rate I'm drinking it! =D


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I didn't get him all of those. I got him the Connoisseur Passport. It was about $360 for the year and he got three teas each month. I think he liked about 75% of the teas he was sent. I get the left overs.  

It works out to $30 a month so not that bad.

I would love something like that. Heck, I might splurge and get it for myself for Valentines Day.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I didn't get him all of those. I got him the Connoisseur Passport. It was about $360 for the year and he got three teas each month. I think he liked about 75% of the teas he was sent. I get the left overs.
> 
> It works out to $30 a month so not that bad.
> 
> I would love something like that. Heck, I might splurge and get it for myself for Valentines Day.


Even that was a little rich for my blood, but then again I'm a cheap-o. =D YAY for getting it for yourself for Valentines Day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee was here when I got home form work. It is so cold here, I want a cup but if I drink it this late I will be up all night, have to wait to in the morning.   I think Luv and Dori said it was 5 stars.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'm a big fan of Bori Cha or Korean Barley tea. I loved it in the dorms it was cheap and delicious. has anyone else try it?
This is the brand I buy:








be careful when you buy it. cuz they also sell corn tea...it looks like:








I don't know what exactly what the package says (at on mines its all in Korean), but its the brand my aunt (who read korean) recommends. The teas bags it come with...are not for per cup. its for the tea pot.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee was here when I got home form work. It is so cold here, I want a cup but if I drink it this late I will be up all night, have to wait to in the morning.  I think Luv and Dori said it was 5 stars.


You'll have to let me know how you like it.

I tried Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry today. *** I liked Gloria Jean's Cinnamon Mocha much better ****
I also tried Van Houtte's Chocolate Raspberry Truffle ***

My coffee cup holds more than 16 ozs so I've been brewing one medium K-cup of Timothy's Decaf and then one medium K-cup of whichever flavored coffee I'm drinking. It leaves just enough room to add cream and sugar. I tried doing 1 K-cup twice, but it made it too weak for me. This way I also cut out some of the caffeine..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like Teavana's Earl Grey Creamer. Much more mild.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee - yummmmy 5 stars! By far my favorite flavored coffee.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos Capetown. Mmmmmmm

Although it is hard for me to remember to not drink my tea until after eating breakfast and taking my vitamin.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee - yummmmy 5 stars! By far my favorite flavored coffee.


I must find this coffee cuz it seems to popular now. I just need to get to the store first.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Rooibos Capetown. Mmmmmmm
> 
> Although it is hard for me to remember to not drink my tea until after eating breakfast and taking my vitamin.


Why wait? Can I not take my vitamin with my Rooibush Kuruman while I eat my yogurt?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

According to the websites I read, the tannins in coffee and tea block iron absorbtion. So I don't want to take my vitamin, which has iron, while drinking tea and not get the benefit of the iron.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> According to the websites I read, the tannins in coffee and tea block iron absorbtion. So I don't want to take my vitamin, which has iron, while drinking tea and not get the benefit of the iron.


Gotcha. How long do you wait? I'm thinking it's too late for me today... I've had a whole pot already!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wait thirty minutes.I have no idea if that is long enough or if it is really all that important. I figure I am taking the multi-vitamin for a purpose so I may as well try and maximize the intake. I am a doctor, of Political Science, so I am talking out my butt and applying my own logic. It is probably wrong.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I wait thirty minutes.I have no idea if that is long enough or if it is really all that important. I figure I am taking the multi-vitamin for a purpose so I may as well try and maximize the intake. I am a doctor, of Political Science, so I am talking out my butt and applying my own logic. It is probably wrong.


BAHHHAhahahahaha! This made me laugh. I just washed my multi down with a swallow of tea. Better than not taking one at all!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> BAHHHAhahahahaha! This made me laugh. I just washed my multi down with a swallow of tea. Better than not taking one at all!


Agreed but I have always been low on iron and have had a few problems with anemia so I am erring on the side of caution.


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday, I was sicker than I have been in years with some GI bug that hit me like a freight train. I feel better this morning but still not great. I am wondering if all you tea afficianados can recommend some sort of healing tea for a very fragile GI system?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sailorman said:


> Chamomile or Peppermint teas are both very good for an upset stomach. Not really "teas". they are herbs. But very calming.


Agreed.

For a sore throat I would recommend rooibos with lemon or green tea with lemon. The lemon is good for the throat.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ProfCrash said:


> Agreed.
> 
> For a sore throat I would recommend rooibos with lemon or green tea with lemon. The lemon is good for the throat.


This is good to know! Is their a tea that works for a headache?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is good to know! Is their a tea that works for a headache?


I would go with some pain reliever and a cup of tea. I have never tried a tea for headaches. Sorry.


----------



## nickih75

I finally talked my husband into a Keurig maching today!!  I'm so excited and I LOVE it!!  Now.. I need advice   Where is the best place to get K-cups?  And I got a my K-cup today too..


----------



## Vegas_Asian

it depends on which ones you like. and if you want to order over the internet or if you want to go to the store to get it? Congrats on your Keurig!!! When do you get it in?


----------



## nickih75

I'm open to either way of getting k-cups actually.. I've noticed there's a much better selection online.  Naturally.. And I have it already.. We got it at BB&B we got the Platinum model.  It was 200 and just came down in price to 170 and I had a 20% off coupon on top of it.  It's just sitting in the kitchen waiting for me to make something with it.. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Check out the coffee or tea? thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1635.0.html Lots of helpful advice.

I've had mine for about a week and my whole family has fallen in love with it. My husband and I went a little nuts and ordered tons of samples from both www.bigcatscoffee.com and www.keurig.com I figure we can try out as many as we can and then decide which ones we like enough to order full boxes.

Amazon has a great price if you sign up for auto shipments. You get 2 boxes (24 count each) of the same kind for about $19.55. I tried the Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee and immediately ordered it. It's my favorite.

I have a my K-cup too, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Kathy

I have to admit I had no idea what a Keurig was. I had to google it.  My husband and I don't drink coffee, so that explains my ignorance. Just wanted to say congratulation on your new Keurig.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You know how I just said my whole family loves it? Well, my son (6) just came up and reminded me I haven't made him his bedtime time (Sleepytime tea)

They also get a cup of coffee each day. After I've run it through once, I run it through again for them. It makes a very weak cup of coffee the 2nd time, but they seem to like it. They use it to make hot chocolate, oatmeal, and cup of noodles too.


----------



## nickih75

I took a leap of faith and bought a box of the butter toffee at BB&B today, and yeah it's awesome!!  

LOL I would have never thought to make oatmeal with it.. that's great!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

and instant ramen. hmmm.....now I want kim chi noodles.

I use the my k-cup to drink my dad's kona before it goes bad....at least that's my excuse


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

nickih75 said:


> I finally talked my husband into a Keurig maching today!! I'm so excited and I LOVE it!! Now.. I need advice  Where is the best place to get K-cups? And I got a my K-cup today too..


Target is a good place, and even Khols has a good selection.  Gloria Jeans Hazelnut is my favorite


----------



## Leslie

You should definitely shop around for the k-cups because the price can vary widely...I managed to get as low as $.42/cup (buying a large order, with free shipping from Keurig.com) but have seen them for sale in the store at the equivalent of $.90/cup! You can probably get the best deal if you sign up for the auto-shipping with the discount and free shipping (lots of sites do this, including Amazon) but that assumes you have a certain flavor you want to arrive on schedule.

I have a large Keurig at the office, a mini here at home, and a mini I bought my son for Christmas. I'll probably just place a large order every now and then to get the discount and divvy the proceeds up among the three machines.

My son was in BB&B yesterday and said they had a great selection, especially of flavored coffees -- mocha fudge and so on. He tends to like those more than I do. I'm sort of a plain black coffee drinker myself.

L


----------



## chocochibi

All this talk of Keurigs is making me want one. Y'all are terrible enablers!
Bed Bath and Beyond has the platinum for $169 and if you sign up for their newsletter you get a 20% coupon for any one item... so tempting.....

Edit: I don't mean you're all terrible at enabling, I mean you're all so good at it, it's terrible...


----------



## Anne

nickih75 said:


> I took a leap of faith and bought a box of the butter toffee at BB&B today, and yeah it's awesome!!
> 
> LOL I would have never thought to make oatmeal with it.. that's great!


I am thinking about getting Butter toffee in whole bean. I am not sure because I do not want anything that has a really sweet taste.


----------



## nickih75

chocochibi said:


> All this talk of Keurigs is making me want one. Y'all are terrible enablers!
> Bed Bath and Beyond has the platinum for $169 and if you sign up for their newsletter you get a 20% coupon for any one item... so tempting.....
> 
> Edit: I don't mean you're all terrible at enabling, I mean you're all so good at it, it's terrible...


Also, their coupons don't expire and you can use more than on at a time.. if you have 10 items and 10 coupons it's all good! I just signed my husband and kids up for newsletters or whatever they call it.. LOL We'll see if I get more coupons in the mail as a result!

And I agree with the enabling!! I think I've spent more money (or wanted to) since I joined this board! Keurig, Oberon.. and the list grows daily.. 

I've now used my Keurig twice and both cups of coffee have been very very good. GJ's Butter Toffee yesterday and today so far Green Mountain Nantucket Blend. I tend like not like very strong coffee and so both of these have been perfect for me.

My kids made hot chocolate this morning and thought that was the best thing ever. I think they liked that they can do it themselves and it only takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> I am thinking about getting Butter toffee in whole bean. I am not sure because I do not want anything that has a really sweet taste.


Anne I like the Butter Toffee but not my first cup in the morning. Tully's House Blend is one of my faves for morning. I canceled my Amazon Subscribe and Save , auto ship this morning on Butter Toffee. I like it for an afternoon or evening coffee. I think you can control the sweetnest by the amount of sugar you add. I like the buttery, toffee taste but through experimentation I only add 1 level teaspoon of sugar to keep it from being too sweet.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Anne I like the Butter Toffee but not my first cup in the morning. Tully's House Blend is one of my faves for morning. I canceled my Amazon Subscribe and Save , auto ship this morning on Butter Toffee. I like it for an afternoon or evening coffee. I think you can control the sweetnest by the amount of sugar you add. I like the buttery, toffee taste but through experimentation I only add 1 level teaspoon of sugar to keep it from being too sweet.


Thanks Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nickih if you like a light roast blend, Vermont Country is also good. I enjoy medium roasts so I didn't care for the Nantucket or Vermont Country. My sister, like you doesn't like strong coffee.

I listed all the things I've bought from hanging out here and it is shocking!  I justified the Keurig because you always need a good cop of coffee or tea when reading, right??   Come to think of it it is easy for me to justify all of my purchases through KB.


----------



## Leslie

Question: if you have one BB&B coupon, can you use it for any item in your purchase (ie, the most expensive) or do they automatically discount the cheapest thing you are buying?

L


----------



## nickih75

No, what I've found is the automatically take the discount on the highest priced item(s)

edited to add: Yesterday when we bought our Keurig we got the machine, a spinny carousel, the my K-cup, and a box of decaf cups.  They took the 2 coupons I had off the machine and spinny carousel.


----------



## patrisha w.

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415AQMKJ3WL._SL160_AA115_.jpg
> 
> I am a *coffee lover * and ordered something I have wanted for a year after seeing this and sampling a cup. This makes coffee, tea and hot chocolate.
> 
> Which do you like?


I like tea although, being English, I have it with milk.
I drink one cup of coffee a day in the morning.
The rest of the time, I drink water, lots and lots of water. I have only one kidney {renal cancer in 1998} and like to keep it working busily!


----------



## luvmy4brats

In case anyone is on the fence about getting a Keurig, I just wanted to post a link for the one on QVC.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.K17388.desc.Keurig-Ultimate-Coffee-Brewer-w-54-KCups-My-KCup-Filter

It comes with a my K-cup, 54 K-cups, and the brewer. It's $141 and today (2/2/09) everything on QVC is on 4 easy-payments, which is great if you're on a budget. With shipping and tax it works out to about $40 a month. This is the one I got. It's slightly different than the one on Amazon, the top is all silver, instead of black and silver, otherwise it's the same as the B60.

What's great about QVC is that you've got 30 days to return it. You could use up every single one of those K-cups and decide you don't want it anymore, pack up the brewer and send it back and you'll get a complete refund.


----------



## Leslie

That's a good deal. The reusable "my K-cup" costs $14.99 by itself.

My daughter tried making cocoa the other night and called it "disgusting." But then, she doesn't like hot chocolate made with water. However, she discovered if she fills the cup halfway with milk and only puts 5 oz of water in the brewer, not 8 (we're using the mini which doesn't have a water reservoir), it comes out "perfect." Not too hot and nice and milky.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had Gloria Jean's Mango tea with a teaspoon of honey during the Super Bowl, it was very good.

Tully's House Blend is my favorite coffee, 5 stars.


----------



## Ruby296

nickih75 said:


> Also, their coupons don't expire and you can use more than on at a time.. if you have 10 items and 10 coupons it's all good! I just signed my husband and kids up for newsletters or whatever they call it.. LOL We'll see if I get more coupons in the mail as a result!
> 
> And I agree with the enabling!! I think I've spent more money (or wanted to) since I joined this board! Keurig, Oberon.. and the list grows daily..
> 
> I've now used my Keurig twice and both cups of coffee have been very very good. GJ's Butter Toffee yesterday and today so far Green Mountain Nantucket Blend. I tend like not like very strong coffee and so both of these have been perfect for me.
> 
> My kids made hot chocolate this morning and thought that was the best thing ever. I think they liked that they can do it themselves and it only takes a couple of seconds.


They just implemented a new policy at our BB & B that you cannot use expired coupons anymore..... I'm also on auto delivery for GJ's Butter Toffee and I love it! My other fave is Gr. Mt. Nantucket. My husband likes Tully's Kona blend but there are so many to try it's mind boggling. 
Ruby


----------



## pidgeon92

Ruby said:


> They just implemented a new policy at our BB & B that you cannot use expired coupons anymore.....


That's too bad.... I used one just last week.


----------



## Ruby296

pidgeon92 said:


> That's too bad.... I used one just last week.


It started Jan. 26th here.......I had to run in and use up all my old ones on K-cups for hubby.
Ruby


----------



## nickih75

That stinks!!  I was just in ours the other day and the manager there even said that the coupons don't expire.  Maybe it varies by store/manager?  

If you and your hubby have different email address' sign him up too.  You'll get a coupon emailed to you in a couple of days and then it might add to your snail mail coupons too.  I signed up my hubby and both of my kids.


----------



## paisley

Speaking of hot chocolate, this is the best I've ever had:



I've never seen it in stores, though. I use the small 6 oz Keurig cup (of just hot water) and a packet of Stephen's Candycane Cocoa. 
It's awesome.


----------



## paisley

Well, helloooo. I just noticed that Stephen's has a Cinnamon Candycane Cocoa now too. 

Methinks there is a Stephen's order in my near future--I've gotta try that too!


----------



## Ruby296

nickih75 said:


> That stinks!! I was just in ours the other day and the manager there even said that the coupons don't expire. Maybe it varies by store/manager?
> 
> If you and your hubby have different email address' sign him up too. You'll get a coupon emailed to you in a couple of days and then it might add to your snail mail coupons too. I signed up my hubby and both of my kids.


I wasn't too happy when I heard it, believe me! It must be a regional thing. You'd think w/the economy the way it is they'd do whatever they had to to get people to come in and shop. Hubby and I do have different email addresses so I will definitely sign him up too. Do your kids have their own email addresses? Mine are only 5 and 7 and don't do much email yet.........Thanks for the tips!
Ruby


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You can always create email addresses at yahoo, gmail, and hotmail.


----------



## Ruby296

ProfCrash said:


> You can always create email addresses at yahoo, gmail, and hotmail.


I will, thank you!


----------



## nickih75

yeah they do have their own email.. but the only people that have them are their grandmothers.. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I was in FL for 4 days for a business meeting and the thing I missed the most was a good cup of coffee! My Keurig has spoiled me. Oh yeah I missed my hubby too.


----------



## Angela

I have a Keurig picked out, but cash is too tight right now. I am trying to put back cash from my grocery money to save up for one. I am still having to use my old fashioned brewer for now. Speaking of which, I think it is time for a cup. I think I feel like Chocolate Truffle Mint today!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For all of you with Keurigs, Amazon has some of Timothy's K-cups on Friday sale today. Here is an additional discount code KCUP25TT. If you do the subscribe and save for an auto delivery, another discount. You can cancel the auto delivery once you receive your first shipment. I did that with my Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee. This is a good price and I took advantage of it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I love this board.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We seem to have an addictive personality problem whether it be kindle, accessories, coffee, tea, purses......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

this is true. I am not sure that is a bad thing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

personally I am happy with all my addictions


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Same here. They are relativly inexpensive and they don't get me in trouble with the law. Both good things.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ROTFL ...  that is a very good thing!


----------



## chobitz

It was time for some more tea so I bought from Republic of Tea

Vanilla Almond Full Leaf
Sweeten The Mind Tea - The smoothness of Madagascar vanilla beans takes over the first sip of this tea, sweetening the cup. Nutty almond follows, which sends it soaring to the realm of dessert. Try a strong brew with steamed milk for a tea latte

British Breakfast Full Leaf
The Perfect Cuppa - Hearty enough to make any Brit smile in the morning. A savory mixture of select China, India, Ceylon and Kenya leaves that sets a new taste standard.

Sip for the Cure Pink Lemonade Green Tea
The essence of childhood summer memories. The nostalgic flavor of pink lemonade is combined with the healthful properties and crisp, clean flavors of China green tea. Nice on Ice. 
A portion of sales from this tin will support Susan G. Komen for the Cure in their fight against breast cancer.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> For all of you with Keurigs, Amazon has some of Timothy's K-cups on Friday sale today. Here is an additional discount code KCUP25TT. If you do the subscribe and save for an auto delivery, another discount. You can cancel the auto delivery once you receive your first shipment. I did that with my Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee. This is a good price and I took advantage of it.


Where do you find the Friday sale? I looked and didn't find any particular bargains. And when do you add in the discount code? How long is it good for?

Thanks, Linda for your help!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Vanilla Almond is yummy. I drank that when I ordered from Republic of Tea.

I have not seen reviews of the FP tea that people have been buying. Just curious how people have liked them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Where do you find the Friday sale? I looked and didn't find any particular bargains. And when do you add in the discount code? How long is it good for?
> 
> Thanks, Linda for your help!
> 
> L


Look at the top of the page for Todays Bargain/Deals, click on drop down box and Friday Sale. You will say all the Friday items. When you proceed to checkout it will ask you on the right hand side for coupons/codes. I ordered my hubby some and me some. I got 4 boxes/96 K-Cups for a little over $36. It is good until midnight. Hope you're still online. Will PM you.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Coffee in the morning (2-3 cups) or matcha green tea latte (homemade)

Iced tea (black or green) in the afternoon

Decaf hot tea in the evenings

Love my caffeine!!!


----------



## Sofie

I'm a Folgers Classic Roast kind of girl at home and McDonald's coffee when out and about.


----------



## Angela

Well, I will be using my Hamilton Beach coffee maker for a bit longer... I used my Keurig money I was saving to purchase a K1 for my friend. My folgers and flavored creamers will just have to do!!


----------



## egh34

OK, it was bad enough that I got addicted to the Kindle,  and the Kindle boards. Now you all got me addicted to the Keurig! Just bought the coffeemaker...(husband wants to know what was wrong with our other one, it was working just fine, thank you!) and I just got done ordering my 1st 4 boxes of coffee with 2 sample packs as well. 

Good Lord, will the madness never end


----------



## intinst

egh34 said:


> Good Lord, will the madness never end


There's no earthly way of knowing
Which direction we are going
There's no knowing where we're rowing
Or which way the river's flowing
Is it raining?
Is it snowing?
Is a hurricane a-blowing?
Not a speck of light is showing
So the danger must be growing 
Are the fires of hell a-glowing?
Is the grisly reaper mowing?
Yes, the danger must be growing 
'Cause the rowers keep on rowing
And they're certainly not showing
Any signs that they are slowing


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

intinst said:


> There's no earthly way of knowing
> Which direction we are going
> There's no knowing where we're rowing
> Or which way the river's flowing
> Is it raining?
> Is it snowing?
> Is a hurricane a-blowing?
> Not a speck of light is showing
> So the danger must be growing
> Are the fires of hell a-glowing?
> Is the grisly reaper mowing?
> Yes, the danger must be growing
> 'Cause the rowers keep on rowing
> And they're certainly not showing
> Any signs that they are slowing


Great, now I want chocolate...


----------



## Leslie

egh34 said:


> OK, it was bad enough that I got addicted to the Kindle, and the Kindle boards. Now you all got me addicted to the Keurig! Just bought the coffeemaker...(husband wants to know what was wrong with our other one, it was working just fine, thank you!) and I just got done ordering my 1st 4 boxes of coffee with 2 sample packs as well.


Ah, another! Welcome to the K-club. I've bought three machines, just since December!



> Good Lord, will the madness never end


Doubtful. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

egh34 said:


> OK, it was bad enough that I got addicted to the Kindle, and the Kindle boards. Now you all got me addicted to the Keurig! Just bought the coffeemaker...(husband wants to know what was wrong with our other one, it was working just fine, thank you!) and I just got done ordering my 1st 4 boxes of coffee with 2 sample packs as well.
> 
> Good Lord, will the madness never end


Congrats! I've had my Keurig since December and love it. Such fun sampling and it makes a wicked cup of coffee. LOL about hubby's comment... my DH said the same thing and he is loving it as much as I do. He has an ongoing list of his fav's and what he wants ordered for *him*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

egh34 said:


> OK, it was bad enough that I got addicted to the Kindle, and the Kindle boards. Now you all got me addicted to the Keurig! Just bought the coffeemaker...(husband wants to know what was wrong with our other one, it was working just fine, thank you!) and I just got done ordering my 1st 4 boxes of coffee with 2 sample packs as well.
> 
> Good Lord, will the madness never end


I won't deem the madness over until you have tried some good loose leaf tea with a proper infuser. I am pushy that way. (grins)


----------



## tc

Morning - A cup of Earl Grey

Afternoon - Good Cajun Coffee

Night - Herbal Tea

Diet Coke or Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I won't deem the madness over until you have tried some good loose leaf tea with a proper infuser. I am pushy that way. (grins)


She IS too!! **sipping todays first cup of Rooibush Kuruman**


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> She IS too!! **sipping todays first cup of Rooibush Kuruman**


Yeah but doesn't it taste soooo good.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> Yeah but doesn't it taste soooo good.


Sadly I am allergic or something to anything in the roobias family including honeybush teas


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> Sadly I am allergic or something to anything in the roobias family including honeybush teas


I am sorry that you cannot enjoy those teas. I am allergic to shellfish and fish and everyone tells me how sad it is. I tend to respond "I don't know, I don't like spending a night in the bathroom". I know that I am not missing anything that is good for me. My fiance loves fish and shellfish. I can tell when he is hungry when we go out. He orders all fish or shellfish. (grins)

There are yummy greens and black and white teas that you can try. Rooibos is actually a herb and not from the tea family.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Yeah but doesn't it taste soooo good.


It does taste good, Crash, and I really appreciate all of the help you gave to a loose-leaf ignoramus!


----------



## Angela

I have a Keurig question...  I mostly use extra large coffee mugs and/or travel mugs for my coffee. The largest cup size on the B60 is 10oz, which is 4 to 6 oz less than my mugs. It would take a 6 oz plus an 8oz to fill my smallest one. Do any of you use large mugs and if so what is the best way to fill it?? Will I have to do 2 cycles and use 2 k-cups per mug?? Do I retire my large, cozy, 2-handed mug for a smaller one??

I still haven't given up on the idea of getting one of these. I am beginning to think my favorite feature is the water reservoir! The coffee maker I use now I have to pull it out from the wall to add water or coffee to it. I would love the convenience of not having to add water for a single mug of coffee and having to move things around on the counter top!


----------



## frojazz

I have spent all morning reading this post (well, skimming the stuff about coffee...), and now that I've reached the end, I must put in my 2 cents!!

I LOVE tea...I can't drink coffee, although the smell reminds me of home...

I don't remember why I started drinking tea, but I was someone who had to take the temperature and was questing to find the perfect kettle when I discovered a Zarafina tea maker on sale at a Linens and Things that was going out of business.  This thing makes my tea 1000% better than I ever did, even with my thermometer, and it is sooooo much easier!!  I know that there are reviews about bad costumer service, but I've never had any problems with it not working, and any 'quirks' of the machine are alright to put up with because of the quality of tea that I get from my machine.

I love Teavana...I used to live where there was a store and being able to smell and look at the tea in person before making a purchase was so decadent.  I really miss having the convenience of a Teavana in my town.

After reading this thread, I'll have to order some from Tea Gschwendner...it looks like there are a lot of really great teas there.

Anyway, I love tea...I stay away from caffeinated, but white is too 'weak' for me.  I like rooibos, herbal and some kinds of green tea, although I made a mistake ordering cheap tea on the internet and got a bunch of teas that were 'scented' and 'frangranced' and turned out to be really bitter since they were not actually flavored by having actual pieces of whatever in the tea (ok, confusing, but ie. I had a huckleberry tea that was in a tin with a nice seal and even 4 months later I can still smell that tea in my tea cupboard...it doesn't smell bad, but it tasted so bad that it totally grosses me out now.).

Thanks for all the info...I like the descriptions and suggestions from fellow connaisseurs...I hope you all have a great cup of tea (or coffee or HC) today!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela my hubby uses 2 K-cups for his coffee mug. I use 1 K-cup for my morning cup and bring a 1 K-Cup to work for after lunch, today I am having Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee and it is yummy. Usually on the weekend I am a 2 K-cupper.   Great thing about your Keurig with the K-Cups it is easily adjusted to the amount you want.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Frojazz, nice to have another tea lover join our thread.   I am a coffee lover but I do have tea in the evenings sometimes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela,

My husband uses 1 K-cup and runs it through once on small and once on large. I personally think it's too weak that way and I use 2 K-cups on medium. Usually I use 1 decaf and 1 flavored (Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee is my favorite). It leaves just enough room in my cup for cream and sugar. I guess it just akes a bit of trial and error to see which works better for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> I have spent all morning reading this post (well, skimming the stuff about coffee...), and now that I've reached the end, I must put in my 2 cents!!
> 
> I LOVE tea...I can't drink coffee, although the smell reminds me of home...
> 
> I don't remember why I started drinking tea, but I was someone who had to take the temperature and was questing to find the perfect kettle when I discovered a Zarafina tea maker on sale at a Linens and Things that was going out of business. This thing makes my tea 1000% better than I ever did, even with my thermometer, and it is sooooo much easier!! I know that there are reviews about bad costumer service, but I've never had any problems with it not working, and any 'quirks' of the machine are alright to put up with because of the quality of tea that I get from my machine.
> 
> I love Teavana...I used to live where there was a store and being able to smell and look at the tea in person before making a purchase was so decadent. I really miss having the convenience of a Teavana in my town.
> 
> After reading this thread, I'll have to order some from Tea Gschwendner...it looks like there are a lot of really great teas there.
> 
> Anyway, I love tea...I stay away from caffeinated, but white is too 'weak' for me. I like rooibos, herbal and some kinds of green tea, although I made a mistake ordering cheap tea on the internet and got a bunch of teas that were 'scented' and 'frangranced' and turned out to be really bitter since they were not actually flavored by having actual pieces of whatever in the tea (ok, confusing, but ie. I had a huckleberry tea that was in a tin with a nice seal and even 4 months later I can still smell that tea in my tea cupboard...it doesn't smell bad, but it tasted so bad that it totally grosses me out now.).
> 
> Thanks for all the info...I like the descriptions and suggestions from fellow connaisseurs...I hope you all have a great cup of tea (or coffee or HC) today!!


WOOHOOO another Tea drinker!

What are your favorite blends, flavors? Let us know what you order from Gschwender. I am always interested in other peoples reviews of teas.


----------



## Angela

Thanks Linda and Luv... I am still debating between the B60 and the B70. I love the way the B70 looks, it holds more water and has 5 cup sizes (4, 6, 8, 10 & 12oz). The 12 oz comes pretty close to my 14 oz mug, but the B60 comes with free coffee! Both have come down in price at Amazon and both are cheaper there than at Bed, Bath & Beyond. I still don't have enough saved up for it, but I am a patient woman... hehe


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Angela said:


> I still don't have enough saved up for it, but I am a patient woman... hehe


What the heck are you doing here if you are patient?


----------



## Angela

LOL    LOL

Dreaming, drooling, living vicariously through other Keurig owners!


----------



## nickih75

Only after reading this entire thread and talking my husband into a Keurig have discovered I do kind of like tea.. Now granted.. it's probably not the "best" tea there is out there but baby steps   It all started with the Orange Spice K-cup that came with the machine.  I tried it figuring I wasn't out anything, needs a little splenda, but I really liked it.  I've since discovered I like a blueberry one and a Lemon something Chamomile.  

Thanks to all of you for broadening my horizons!! 

Angela,
Remember at BB&B you can use your 20% off coupons.  I found for the machine that's the cheapest place with a coupon.  I got the B70 and it came with some K-cups, tho not many.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nickih75 said:


> Only after reading this entire thread and talking my husband into a Keurig have discovered I do kind of like tea.. Now granted.. it's probably not the "best" tea there is out there but baby steps  It all started with the Orange Spice K-cup that came with the machine. I tried it figuring I wasn't out anything, needs a little splenda, but I really liked it. I've since discovered I like a blueberry one and a Lemon something Chamomile.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for broadening my horizons!!
> 
> Angela,
> Remember at BB&B you can use your 20% off coupons. I found for the machine that's the cheapest place with a coupon. I got the B70 and it came with some K-cups, tho not many.


Baby steps are good steps. I started with Republic of Tea tea bags which are good (not great but not bad either). Then I moved to Republic of Tea loose leaf. Then I discovered Teavana and bought my loose leaf from Teavana. I made my way to Tea Gschwender when my SIL bought me some for Christmas. I would say that Teavana and Gschwender are about the same in quality for what htey sell. Gschwender sells many more teas then Teavana, which is why I buy from them.

When you are ready to be a bit more adventurous we are here to support you. It is not that painful or expensive. You get a nice infuser, a mug, and some loose leaf tea. Add hot water. Experimentation is a good thing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

nickih75 said:


> Only after reading this entire thread and talking my husband into a Keurig have discovered I do kind of like tea.. Now granted.. it's probably not the "best" tea there is out there but baby steps  It all started with the Orange Spice K-cup that came with the machine. I tried it figuring I wasn't out anything, needs a little splenda, but I really liked it. I've since discovered I like a blueberry one and a Lemon something Chamomile.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for broadening my horizons!!
> 
> Angela,
> Remember at BB&B you can use your 20% off coupons. I found for the machine that's the cheapest place with a coupon. I got the B70 and it came with some K-cups, tho not many.


Congrats on your Keurig. I have also been experimenting with tea and enjoy it in the evening. I like the Orange Mandarin Spice and my fave so far is the Chai Tea, I use honey as a sweetener. I plan to try loose leaf at some point and time, the tea connoisseurs here say it is much better.


----------



## frojazz

Prof--
My newest addiction is Bangkok Lemongrass Rooibos from Teavana.  It can be on the weak side if you don't brew it long enough.  I also like their Rooibos vanilla.  The vanilla is good quality and the simplicity of the tea is nice.  If I'm in the mood for something more complex, I'll go to the Rooibos Sweet Amore.  My husband, who isn't a big tea drinker, doesn't like Sweet Amore as much, but that just means more for me!!  I have a couple of blooming teas that I like more for the visual aesthetics than the flavor, but I don't know their names b/c they were an X-mas gift and they were stored in a *gasp* ziplock bag!!

I also like Teavana's Moroccan Mint.  It is a green tea, and the smoky-ness of it was strange at first, but now I find myself craving it because of that property alone.  I guess the Gunpowder Green tea that it is based on has more caffeine than other green teas, but it is really refreshing!

I'm looking for a tea that has a good berry flavor.  Any suggestions?

Anyway, I'll keep you informed about what I order...I was pushing it to get to work on time today, so I unfortunately couldn't order before I left the house.

It is nice to find people who like tea as much as myself!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Moroccan Mint is yummy. I have the Rooibos Vanilla from Gschwender and I really like it. If you like the Lemongrass Rooibos from Teavan you would probably enjoy their Green Lemon. It is excellent, especially when your throat is feeling a bit off. I drink a Rooibos Lemon from Gschwender that I really like.

Good berry flavor? Let me think about that. I don't drink a lot of the fruity teas, even in blends. I'll take a look at my teas and see if any of them have berrys in them. Republic of Tea has a Blackberry Sage that I enjoyed for a while.

If you like the greens, try a Bancha or Sencha alone. Most Green mixes use one or the other as their base, I think mainly Sencha. One of my favorites is Genmaicha. It is a Sencha blended with toasted rice. It has a nice taste to it, a little salty but not overpowering or yucky. I am leaving the link to it below.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/16/72/Japan-Genmaicha/702.aspx


----------



## nickih75

Well.. I don't have the faintest idea what I'm doing here.. but I just ordered a glass teapot and some of the pretty flowering tea thingys from amazon.. They had a set where you got the pot and something like 9 flowers for $13. Here is the link.. http://www.amazon.com/Numis-Bouquet-Bamboo-Teapot-Flowering/dp/B000FFIL92/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0

Prof~ Do you have any other words of wisdom for me while I wait for my stuff to come? Such as sweeteners if I need one?


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> Well.. I don't have the faintest idea what I'm doing here.. but I just ordered a glass teapot and some of the pretty flowering tea thingys from amazon.. They had a set where you got the pot and something like 9 flowers for $13. Here is the link.. http://www.amazon.com/Numis-Bouquet-Bamboo-Teapot-Flowering/dp/B000FFIL92/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0
> 
> Prof~ Do you have any other words of wisdom for me while I wait for my stuff to come? Such as sweeteners if I need one?


Just went to look at that and it was $25. Again I missed a good price! Sheesh!

This morning I decided to try some of the Rhubarb Cream tea I got from Tea Gshwender. YUMMMMM! I had put it off because it's more of a "one cup at a time" tea and I usually brew by the pot (60 ounces). I did use some Equal as a sweetener, more out of habit than anything else. I'll be having more of this tea, it's really tasty!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nickih75 said:


> Well.. I don't have the faintest idea what I'm doing here.. but I just ordered a glass teapot and some of the pretty flowering tea thingys from amazon.. They had a set where you got the pot and something like 9 flowers for $13. Here is the link.. http://www.amazon.com/Numis-Bouquet-Bamboo-Teapot-Flowering/dp/B000FFIL92/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0
> 
> Prof~ Do you have any other words of wisdom for me while I wait for my stuff to come? Such as sweeteners if I need one?


I prefer honey as a sweetner. If I don't feel honey, I use raw sugar. I prefer to use products that are more natural. I don't trust artifical sweetners. My body is set up to process the natural stuff, so I prefer to stick with the natural stuff.

OK, Rhubarb Cream sounds interesting. I'll have to look at that. I make 16 ounces of tea at a time because that is what the Zarafina makes. It is all good. At home I make 32 ounces at a time.

I have had Numi tea before it is good. The flowering teas are really pretty. Some taste yummy. I have never had Numi's flowering tea so I can't say what theirs will taste like. The best part is that you have your tea pot. If you enjoy the tea, or want to try other loose leaf teas, you can pick up an infuser that will fit in the tea pot and enjoy.

The nice part of making a cup at a time is that you can drink many different blends depending on your mood.

(claps her hands) I am so happy to talk tea.


----------



## nickih75

When I go to look for an infuser what should I get?  I've seen the little balls, and the little mesh cups..


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> When I go to look for an infuser what should I get? I've seen the little balls, and the little mesh cups..


Don't get a tea ball! Crash will come through your monitor and slap you upside the head!  Seriously though, she has good reasons to recommend the larger infusers and I'm sure she'll be here soon to answer your question! Take it away, CRASH!


----------



## chobitz

nickih75 said:


> When I go to look for an infuser what should I get? I've seen the little balls, and the little mesh cups..


This is what I use:
Perfect Tea Maker


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think I have developed a reputation. (Grins)

http://www.teamerchants.com/Categories/3/Permanent-Filters/46.aspx 
http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Tea-Makers-Infusers/
http://www.amazon.com/Teeli-Brew-Basket-Finum-Permanent/dp/B000I68NCS/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1234889778&sr=8-1

The three links bring you to three places to buy infusers. I like the basket filters. Something like the one below.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/46/281/Large-Tea-Filter/3132.aspx

You want to avoid a tea ball because it does not allow the tea to fully expand. Teas flavor improves when more of the leaf comes in contact with the hot water. Tea balls do not allow all of the leaves to come in full contact with the water. The basket infusers allow more of the tea to come in contact with the water so you get more of the oils and good stuff.

I love the http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/3/37/839/Miraculous-Tea-Maker/6000.aspx. I have two. It makes 16 ounces of tea and gives the tea tons of space to expand. Then you put the infuser on top of your cup and it drains into your cup.

Tea strainers are available. I tend to avoid them because I end up with over steeped tea. You put the tea leaves directly into the hot water and then pour the water through the strainer, which catches the leaves. Unless you empty the tea at the same time, the leaves end up over steeped and can make the tea taste bitter.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> This is what I use:
> Perfect Tea Maker


Yup, that is the version I have. Two of them. They are awesome.


----------



## frojazz

Alright...I've put in my order for Tea Gschwendner.  I found a lot of good looking teas there, and I have a full wish list to try next time.  I didn't want to get too carried away, so I tried to stay as close to just-over-$35 to get the free shipping...

Blood Orange Fruit Tea 
Rooibush Strawberry Cream 
Japan Sencha 
Japan Genmaicha 
Rhubarb Cream 
Rooibush Kuruman 

The last two I got for half price in the clearance section!!!  Yum!  It's too bad I'm too cheap to pay extra for shipping...I'll be waiting 5-7 days for my order.

Thanks for the info, Prof!  I'm excited to try the sencha and the genmaicha.  I would not have ordered those if it weren't for your suggestions!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Kuruman is great. Love it. 

Let me know what you think of the Blood Orange Fruit Tea. I tend not to drink the fruit teas because I cannot get them strong enough for my liking. 

The Genmaicha is one of my favorites. I am a saltaholic. I don't crave sugar, I crave salt. The Ganmaicha has that little salt taste to it that helps me deal with my cravings without diving into a bag of potato chips.


----------



## frojazz

Ooooooh....potato chip cravings...I gave in last night.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Yup, that is the version I have. Two of them. They are awesome.


If it had a timer where I could put the thing on my cup, set the timer for brewing time, then it would automatically release the tea into the cup, it would be perfect.

I'm drinking some of the Kuruman right now! I love it!


----------



## frojazz

nickih75 said:


> Prof~ Do you have any other words of wisdom for me while I wait for my stuff to come? Such as sweeteners if I need one?


I'm not Prof, but I get vanilla syrup from World Market to sweeten most of my teas. I don't use much, and I really like vanilla so it is a win-win situation. Also, I don't have to deal with trying to get something to dissolve in my tea. I have to add that I've tried using white sugar in a pinch, and it is awful. It changes the flavor of your tea much more than flavored syrup. (World Market has a wall of different kinds of flavored syrups where I live...many choices. Often they are on sale. And it is next to the tea wall...)

I've been eyeing the unprocessed German rock sugar on Teavana's website...but haven't used my tea budget to splurge yet.

I also have some Hawaiian Organic White Honey. Really good in Ginger Lemon tea when you aren't feeling well.
http://www.volcanoislandhoney.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

the unprocessed rock sugar is yummy. You can get sugar in the raw at the grocery store that works well and is a great deal cheaper then the rock sugar.

I have been amazed at the different types of honey out there. I like honey but tend to drink my tea without any sweetners so buying tons of honey does not make sense for me since I don't use it enough.


----------



## Chad Winters

chobitz said:


> This is what I use:
> Perfect Tea Maker


Newman!!

I really need one of those. I put my tea in a thermos at work after brewing because I'm only at my desk a few minutes each hour and the tea kept getting cold before I drink it. Then I can have small lidfuls of hot tea all day. So I was using bags because I couldn't brew anything loose in the thermos. But that would be perfect and then drain into the thermos....

more spending.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah but it is good spending. And you will end up spending less on tea because the loose leaf is less expensive then the bags. And the tea will taste better so you will enjoy a better quality of life. 

OK that last one might be a stretch....


----------



## luvmy4brats

We are great at justifying just about any and all purchases here at the Kindleboards. Improved quality of life. Love that. Will have to try that on the next K2 fence sitter.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea has health benefits. Loose Leaf tea tastes better then bagged tea so you will feel better because you enjoy your tea more. So it leads to an improved quaility of life.

The Kindle is likely to increase how much a person reads. This means their mind will be more active. If they read some non-fiction books, they could learn all sorts of cool things making them more wise. Hence, they are impoving their quality of life. And that says nothing about decreased strain on the wrists and arms from holding a very light reading device.

I am good at rationalizing silly things.


----------



## nickih75

OK another question from the Tea novice here.. how can you tell which flowering/loose leaf teas have caffeine?  For the most part I really don't care.. but at night before bed I don't want to get all jacked up on caffeine.. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For all of you coffee lovers out there. My hubby and I tried 2 new Keurig cups.

_Emerils French Roast_: Dark Roast, hubby gave it 5 stars

_Green Mountain National Wildlife Blend_: I was disappointed, it was supposed to be a medium roast but I find it mild. I gave it 2 stars. For all of you that like a mild coffee you would enjoy this.

Got another box of Gloria Jean's Mudslide - a 5 star for me. Tastes like Mocha. Yummy!

Both are organic coffees.


----------



## nickih75

I agree Linda the GJ's Mudslide is really good.  I also like their Butter Toffee and had Swiss Chocolate Almond today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teamerchants.com/MyPages/caffeine.aspx Look here for better info



> Tea and Caffeine
> 
> One of the most common questions in our shops relates to the caffeine content in a cup of tea. Much of the information circulating on this subject is incorrect and/or misleading. For example, coffee proponents will tell you that tea has more caffeine than coffee. This is true - if you compare the leaf to the bean - but it takes more than three times as much coffee (by weight) to brew a cup. The question is how much caffeine is actually in your cup?
> 
> The reality is that the caffeine in your cup depends more on steeping time and temperature than on the style of leaf. If you brewed all teas for five minutes with boiling water the caffeine content would be surprisingly similar! The hotter the water and the longer the steeping time, the more elements you extract from the leaf, including caffeine, antioxidants and flavor! How much caffeine is in a cup of tea? It depends (see explanation above). As a general rule, you can assume that green and white teas contain the least caffeine because of cooler water and shorter steeping time. Black teas are steeped for longer in boiling water and deliver more caffeine. Regardless of technique and type, tea generally has half (or less) the caffeine of a cup of coffee.
> 
> Can I decaffeinate my tea at home?
> 
> Rumor has it that pouring out the first brief steeping will remove much of the caffeine. Lab tests do NOT support this theory. The health benefits, caffeine, and taste all come out together, and all come out over time. How does TeaGschwendner decaffeinate tea? We use the safest and most natural method on the market - Supercritical Carbon Dioxide (CO2). Carbon Dioxide exists naturally in the air and is absorbed by all plants as part of their growth cycle. Under tremendous pressure, CO2 becomes a liquid. In liquid form it is capable of extracting 97% of the caffeine in the leaf while leaving the rest of the properties intact. Decaffeinated teas are only slightly lower in antioxidants and taste than their fully caffeinated counterparts.


Rooibos, Honey BUsh, Yerba Matte and Herbal teas have no caffine. Any caffine you would find in Roobios or Herbal teas is because of something that is added to the brew. They are called teas because they are made by brewing them in hot water but they do not come from the tea plant.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

nickih75 said:


> I agree Linda the GJ's Mudslide is really good. I also like their Butter Toffee and had Swiss Chocolate Almond today.


Butter Toffee is a favorite of mine also. I do not like the Creme Brulee'. Is the Swiss Almond Chocolate good?


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.teamerchants.com/MyPages/caffeine.aspx Look here for better info
> 
> Rooibos, Honey Bush, Yerba Matte and Herbal teas have no caffeine. Any caffeine you would find in Roobios or Herbal teas is because of something that is added to the brew. They are called teas because they are made by brewing them in hot water but they do not come from the tea plant.


But be aware that not ALL herbal teas are decaf! Anything that is called "awake" "alert" or "zinger" usually has caffeine in it. Like for instance celestial tea's Lemon Zinger has alot of caffeine in it.

I survived college by drinking Lemon Zinger and Red Zinger!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Step away from the Celestial Seasons and come to the side of good.


----------



## nickih75

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Is the Swiss Almond Chocolate good?


Yes, I really like it. I also got a Cinnamon Mocha that I don't like, but my husband does.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> Step away from the Celestial Seasons and come to the side of good.


Hey it was the 80's! Not much choice back then for a broke undergrad!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chobitz said:


> Hey it was the 80's! Not much choice back then for a broke undergrad!


LOL. On a family road trip we stopped at some random store to pick up snacks and use the bathroom. My brothers saw that there was a sale on Celestial Seasons teas. For some reason they bought 15 boxes of the stuff. It was awful. Awful. Awful. bleech. I have no idea what the flavors were but whatever they were, they were bad. None of us drank tea for ages after tht.

(Shivers)


----------



## luvmy4brats

SShhh...(Don't tell ProfCrash)  I just bought several boxes of Celestial Seasonings tea for my kids..They like the Sleepy Time tea.


----------



## nickih75

Only if you promise not to tell her that's what I've been drinking.. LOL It was a Celestial Seasonings k-cup that got me started


----------



## MamaProfCrash

lalallalalallalal I see nothing. (grins)

Try http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/9/231/Camomile-Blossom-Tea/1129.aspx Camomile tea. It doesn't have the other flavors but it is yummy.

My Dad told me that he did not like Camomile tea. I made a pot of the loose leaf Camomile and he tried a sip of my cup. Then he went and got himself a mug and poured himself his own mug. He was surprised at how good Camomile loose leaf tasted.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nickih75 said:


> Only if you promise not to tell her that's what I've been drinking.. LOL It was a Celestial Seasonings k-cup that got me started


OK so said company did something good. I will give them credit for that.

And I am a bit of a tea snob. But only a bit.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> OK so said company did something good. I will give them credit for that.
> 
> And I am a bit of a tea snob. But only a bit.


This is a LIE! She's a HUGE tea snob. And I really appreciate it! Thanks to her I've got some great tasting teas. And thanks to her I can't drink hot tea in most restaurants anymore because all they have is Lipton. =p


----------



## luvmy4brats

If it redeems me in any way..For me, I use a mesh infuser and loose leaf tea (I only give my kids the inferior stuff...I'm a bad mom ) It was on sale and they kept hounding me for tea....It's easy enough that they can make it themselves with the Keurig.

Then again, I don't think I've had a cup of tea since I got my Keurig. I still haven't made it out to Teavana to get more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A new toy is always to be played with. Sooner or later you will feel the pull for a nice cup and tke care of your tea urges. You can also order from Teavana online. They ship for free for orders over $50. Gschwender ships for free after spending $35.

http://www.teavana.com/

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx

See now, I see the huge tea snobs as the people who will only drink the first or second blush teas. (grins) I have one or two of those but they are my special blends. I tend to aim for the slightly less expensive loose leaf teas. So a small tea snob. Or maybe a tea snob who tries to stick to a budget.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> See now, I see the huge tea snobs as the people who will only drink the first or second blush teas. (grins) I have one or two of those but they are my special blends. I tend to aim for the slightly less expensive loose leaf teas. So a small tea snob. Or maybe a tea snob who tries to stick to a budget.


That's what I aspire to be: a fiscally conservative tea snob!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheheh It is doable. It actually is pretty easy to do. Find the teas that you like and buy in bulk. You pay less per cup and the amount lasts you for a long time. Get the tins so that you can keep the tea fresh and it stays yummy. I reuse the tins when I find that there is a tea I don't like or drink any more, for whatever reason. I tape the labels onto the tins so I can find the tea easily enough. I don't have the cleanest looking tins but they do their job. 

But, don't you dare touch my Jasmine Pearls. They are my special tea.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, ProfCrash (or anyone else willing to help), what do you recommend for a 'beginning' tea drinker? I've been drinking tea for quite a few years, but just the cheap stuff at the grocery store mainly. I don't like anything bitter of course....it has to be a sweeter tea for me to like it. What would you recommend and where to buy it without spending a fortune to try different kinds


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What do you drink when you buy at the store. It helps to know what varieties you like. For example, do you drink Earl Grey, Green Teas, Lipton...


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently I have a couple Liptons (white tea and black teas) and a Davidson's Vanilla Cream Spice. I seem to veer towards the 'spice' type teas with cinnamon, etc. I haven't tried any hot green teas, but I like the cold green Lipton teas!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The two websites I order from are Tea Gschwender http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/Default.aspx and Teavana http://www.teavana.com/. They are comprably priced. Tea Gschwender has a larger variety. Teavana has stores across the US. If you go to Teavan's website you can see if they have a store near you. If they do, I would strongly suggest that you go to the store and ask for help. They have these massive tins of tea and you can smell the teas. They also normally have three or four sample teas that you can try. An in person visit will help you make better tea decisions.

If you are in Chicago, you can go to the Tea Gschwender store. The staff there are really helpful but they are only found in Chicago.

Are the spice teas blended with black teas or are they herbal?

Sorry for asking a ton of questions but tea is a personal thing. There are so many varieties out there that the more info tea drinkers can get, the easier it is to help someone pick some tea that they might like. You might want to order from Gschwender because you can buy 50 ounce bags for a smaller price. That gives you a bit more flexability in what you try.


----------



## chobitz

KindleGirl said:


> Currently I have a couple Liptons (white tea and black teas) and a Davidson's Vanilla Cream Spice. I seem to veer towards the 'spice' type teas with cinnamon, etc. I haven't tried any hot green teas, but I like the cold green Lipton teas!


A chai tea would be a great beginner for you. Maybe a lemon grass green tea would be good to try also. Oh and I have a black tea w/ vanilla and almond thats great! Those three should get you started and are easy to find at a tea site.


----------



## KindleGirl

chobitz:  Thanks for the suggestions. They sound like a good choice and I will look those up. I have had chai before and did like that. Thanks for the help.

profcrash:  I have both kinds of spice tea....some are blended with black teas and some are herbal. I will go to the sites you mentioned and see what I can find. Maybe I can find some sample packs?


----------



## SongbirdVB

I've GOT to stay away from this thread!  I just ordered:

Bossa Nova™ 
Size: 100g (3.53oz)  

O'Connor's Cream™ 
Size: 250g (8.82oz)  

Ceylon Green Curl Sivali Hill 
Size: 100g (3.53oz)  

Miraculous Tea Maker  

Thanks for helping me stimulate the economy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Green Lemon tea is really yummy. And Chai's would be perfect for you. They are spicey and yummy.

Some Black teas that I really like are Anna's and Arabian NIghts. Both are pretty mild but flavorful. Neither are spiced though.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/1/92/Anna-s/905.aspx
http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/1/90/Arabian-Night-/901.aspx

Gschwender has a white lemon and vanilla tea.

http://www.teamerchants.com/buy/1/3/158/Lemon-Vanilla-White-Tea/1030.aspx

These are the results I found at Teavan looking for spiced teas. I have not tried any of these.

http://www.teavana.com/Holiday-Gift-Center/Gifts-for-Any-Taste/Gift-Ideas-for-Spicy-Friends/Spice-of-Life-White-Tea.axd
http://www.teavana.com/Holiday-Gift-Center/Gifts-for-Any-Taste/Gift-Ideas-for-Nutty-Friends/Spice-Nut-Mate-Herbal-Tea.axd
http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Popular-Tea-Blends/Harvest-Amore-Spice-Tea-Blend.axd
http://www.teavana.com/Holiday-Gift-Center/Gifts-for-Any-Taste/Gift-Ideas-for-Nutty-Friends/Samurai-Chai-Mate-2OZ.axd
http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Oolong-Teas/Sweet-Oolong-Revolution-Tea.axd

These are the results I found for spice teas at Gschwender

http://www.teamerchants.com/Catalog/SearchResultsView.aspx?SearchTerm=spice

I have had the Rooibos Strawberry Pepper and did not like it. It looks like there are a series of tea bags available that are spiced but not a lot of loose leaf teas that are spiced.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Bossa Nova is one of my favorites. It is an Oolong with Vanilla. Really yummy. KindleGirl  you might like it. It is not spiced but it has vanilla. Oolongs are yummy but are a bit more strong in their flavor then black tea.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks for all of the suggestions, ladies!  I have already gone to the tea sites and started marking the ones that look interesting. I will post back later after I receive them and try them!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good Luck!

As much as I love Gschwender, Teavana is probably the better site to begin with. There are not as many choices and it is less overwhelming then Gschwender.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> As much as I love Gschwender, Teavana is probably the better site to begin with. There are not as many choices and it is less overwhelming then Gschwender.


But I couldn't find a clearance section at Teavana, and that's where the vast majority of my purchases have come from. Plus the free shipping kicks in at $35 at Gschwender while at Teavana it's $50. That's why I ordered the Miracle Tea thingie from Gshwender rather than save a dollar on it at Teavana. Being fiscally conservative!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Sale-Clearance/

You need to go to "tea products" and go to the clearence area there.


----------



## nickih75

Well I too am helping stimulate the economy.. LOL  I got a really cool yellow kettle last night at BB&B, I ordered a Perfect Tea Maker.  Along with my original tea purchase.. Sometime today I am going to a local Tea store/house/boutique I'm not sure what it is.. LOL with a name like Bodacious Babes who can tell.  I called and they have a lot of loose leaf teas and can help me try to pick something out.  I'll report back after my adventure today


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Sale-Clearance/
> 
> You need to go to "tea products" and go to the clearence area there.


Well, FINE! MAKE me go spend more money. SHEESH! 

Looking forward to your report Nicki.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Crash, I just went to Teavana and spent $57 and it's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!  I wasn't going to buy anything... but that maple tea was screaming my name.  Then I got a few tins (because I assume storing my tea in a tupperware container would be a BAAAAD thing), and a Perfect Tea maker while I was at it so I could have one at home.  I had to spend $50 so I could save that $5 shipping, don'tcha know.  But why do I have to pay tax at Teavana?  Hrrrmph.


----------



## Cowgirl

All this talk about tea made me check out Teavana and they have one that's not too far from where I live and I didn't even know it.  I'm going there to check it out this week.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> All this talk about tea made me check out Teavana and they have one that's not too far from where I live and I didn't even know it. I'm going there to check it out this week.


Well, SEE?! They have two that are kinda near me. No wonder I have to pay tax. In fact I'll be within a couple of blocks of one of them tonight! Maybe I'll pop in before meeting my friend for dinner. They might have the Perfect Tea Mugs (the website is OOS)! I'd better lock my credit card in the car...


----------



## chobitz

I am right now drinking Tazo Chai Latte :


Personally I LOVE Starbuck's chai and this is the liquid they use. Just add water and milk for an easy cup of chai!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chobitz said:


> I am right now drinking Tazo Chai Latte :
> 
> 
> Personally I LOVE Starbuck's chai and this is the liquid they use. Just add water and milk for an easy cup of chai!


Haven't tried this one, but I do love the matcha green tea version


----------



## nickih75

Alrighty the mighty warrior has returned home with her spoils.. LOL

Unfortunately.. my short term memory is not great.. so I don't remember the name of one of them.. but it's a black tea with what looks like little purple flowers in it. There is also something whitish in there too. The girl at the store said it is "The best selling black tea in the world" Now if she knows what she's talking about or not who knows.. Anyhow, it smells wonderful and that's just in the bag. 

I got a Oolong, I think it's just plain ol Oolong with no extra flavors in it.. and admittedly it tastes like feet.. BUT she said it's great for weight loss so I'm in.. LOL

There is one called Peaceful.. this one has no caffeine and is good for stress and headaches. The smell reminds me of spearmint. I think this is it.. because there are rose petals in the one I have http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EPPTY2?ie=UTF8&redirect=true

The last one I got is this one http://stores.bigwaterhosting.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=GLTAS&Product_Code=LTMACB&Category_Code=blackTea My son thinks it smells like strawberries.

The last thing I got on Nicki's Big Adventure was some honey drops.. now admittedly I don't think I'll get them again because they don't dissolve very well.. But here they are. http://www.honibe.com/honibe_honey_drop.html


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> Alrighty the mighty warrior has returned home with her spoils.. LOL
> 
> I got a Oolong, I think it's just plain ol Oolong with no extra flavors in it.. and admittedly it tastes like feet.. BUT she said it's great for weight loss so I'm in.. LOL


SNORT!!!! This had people running to my office to see if I was choking. LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

nickih75 said:


> Alrighty the mighty warrior has returned home with her spoils.. LOL
> 
> Unfortunately.. my short term memory is not great.. so I don't remember the name of one of them.. but it's a black tea with what looks like little purple flowers in it. There is also something whitish in there too. The girl at the store said it is "The best selling black tea in the world" Now if she knows what she's talking about or not who knows.. Anyhow, it smells wonderful and that's just in the bag.
> 
> I got a Oolong, I think it's just plain ol Oolong with no extra flavors in it.. and admittedly it tastes like feet.. BUT she said it's great for weight loss so I'm in.. LOL
> 
> There is one called Peaceful.. this one has no caffeine and is good for stress and headaches. The smell reminds me of spearmint. I think this is it.. because there are rose petals in the one I have http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EPPTY2?ie=UTF8&redirect=true
> 
> The last one I got is this one http://stores.bigwaterhosting.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=GLTAS&Product_Code=LTMACB&Category_Code=blackTea My son thinks it smells like strawberries.
> 
> The last thing I got on Nicki's Big Adventure was some honey drops.. now admittedly I don't think I'll get them again because they don't dissolve very well.. But here they are. http://www.honibe.com/honibe_honey_drop.html


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... ROTFL!! That is the best laught I've had all week


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just spewed tea everywhere...I think it went up my nose too. ROTFL!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would not drink a tea that tastes like feet for weight loss, but that is me. 

There are some really yummy Oolongs out there that I promise you, do not taste like feet.

I am glad to hear that you enjoyed your excursion. Most of your teas sound yummy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> Crash, I just went to Teavana and spent $57 and it's ALL YOUR FAULT!!! I wasn't going to buy anything... but that maple tea was screaming my name. Then I got a few tins (because I assume storing my tea in a tupperware container would be a BAAAAD thing), and a Perfect Tea maker while I was at it so I could have one at home. I had to spend $50 so I could save that $5 shipping, don'tcha know. But why do I have to pay tax at Teavana? Hrrrmph.


LOL I will take the blame for this one. But only this one time. 



Cowgirl said:


> All this talk about tea made me check out Teavana and they have one that's not too far from where I live and I didn't even know it. I'm going there to check it out this week.


Enjoy yourself! They should let you smell the tea and they have yummy samples that you can try. Unfortuently, the yummy samples tend to be more expensive blends but if you know that you like them it can help you choose less expensive alternatives.


----------



## nickih75

LOL ok so it doesn't REALLY taste like feet.. I just don't like it.  It's not so offensive that I couldn't get used to it, I just have to figure out what's going to work for me.. I had honey in it.. I'll try adding some lemon, and using sugar too..


----------



## SongbirdVB

O...M...G... you guys!  I stopped at Teavana last night.  Unfortunately I did NOT lock my credit card in my car.  They did have the Perfect Tea mugs, so I got two.  Then I started sniffing teas...  I got 2 oz of Earl Grey Creme, 2 oz of Samurai Chai Mate, 4 oz of a mix: Matevana and Rooibos Chai.  Then this guy that was there, John, says to the girls: sell her some of "John's Mix!"  He is there almost every day and has a custom mix that I guess is VERY popular.  It's 2 oz of Ginseng Vitatlity, 2 oz of Honeybush Vanilla, and 3 oz of Zingiber Ginger Coconut.  I bought some and will let you know how it tastes... it smells out of this WORLD!  YUM!  

I'm not sorry I ordered off of the website, the store doesn't have the clearance teas, but I wish I had looked at locations beforehand.  I could have gotten my Perfect Tea Maker at the store and had it TODAY.  But I shall be patient (like that's even a POSSIBILITY) and wait.  And bug my receptionist every day starting next Thursday... is it here yet?  Is it here yet?  Now?  Maybe NOW?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Early Grey Creme is yummy. Matevana and Rooibos Chai is a great mix, they have been selling that for years now.

Just remember that there are health benefits that come with tea. It is good for you and hence worth the moeny. Then vow to enter the store only when you are really, really low on tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Just remember that there are health benefits that come with tea. It is good for you and hence worth the moeny. Then vow to enter the store only when you are really, really low on tea.


So... I shouldn't go back today? 

John's blend = fantastic. Very subtle flavors, much more subtle than I would have thought. Next time I make a cup I'm going to up the tea a bit and make it stronger.

I've got a cup of the Matevana/Rooibois Chai steeping right now...


----------



## drenee

Teavana.  You are very bad people.  You know I have no willpower and you take advantage of that.  LOL.


----------



## SongbirdVB

drenee said:


> Teavana. You are very bad people. You know I have no willpower and you take advantage of that. LOL.


Just blame Crash, drenee. I do!  I really did enjoy going to the store and sniffing all of the teas tho... Mmmmm.

This Matevana/Rooibos Chai blend is FABULOUS!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> Just blame Crash, drenee. I do!  I really did enjoy going to the store and sniffing all of the teas tho... Mmmmm.
> 
> This Matevana/Rooibos Chai blend is FABULOUS!


This is a habit that I love sharing. I just had a cup of the Mate Vana and Rooibos Chia myself. Very yummy. I'll have to try John's blend next time I go to Teavana.


----------



## Cowgirl

Somebody here said they used the flavoring syrups from World Market to flavor their tea...I went there and bought some Torani Classic Hazelnut (sugar free) and added 1 tsp to my tea this morning and it tasted wonderful.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> This is a habit that I love sharing. I just had a cup of the Mate Vana and Rooibos Chia myself. Very yummy. I'll have to try John's blend next time I go to Teavana.


Now I'm having some of the Earl Grey Creme. It's very good... but I over brewed it. Supposed to brew 2-3 minutes, it ended up being 6. Oops. I need a timer to remind myself, otherwise I get distracted by work.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I normally brew all of my black teas five minutes or so. I tend to like stronger tea though.

Cowgirl: Glad you enjoyed the syrup. It is not something I have tried. I rarely put any sugar or honey in my tea.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I normally brew all of my black teas five minutes or so. I tend to like stronger tea though.


Oooooo!!!  I'm TELLING! They say to increase the amount of tea for stronger tea, but not the brewing time. You're being NAUGHTY tea snob! LOL!

But whatever works, right? As long as it tastes the way you want it to. 

I'm brewing a cup of the Samuria Chai Mate right now and it smells wonderful. Even with my stuffy nose!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

At work my tea machine brews it perfectly every time. I only have to worry about these things when I am making tea at home.

And I did say I was a little tea snob. I don't use a timer or a thermometer at home.  

I am happy to read that you are enjoying all of your purchases.


----------



## nickih75

hmm.. I wonder if that's part of the reason I wasn't crazy about the Oolong I got yesterday.. she told me to steep it like 7 minutes.  Maybe if I go shorter I'd like it better..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That would probably help.


----------



## frojazz

Cowgirl said:


> Somebody here said they used the flavoring syrups from World Market to flavor their tea...I went there and bought some Torani Classic Hazelnut (sugar free) and added 1 tsp to my tea this morning and it tasted wonderful. Thanks for the suggestion.


That was me!! Yay! I'm glad to have helped someone out...I forgot that there were sugar free syrups, too. I'm glad that you said that.

My Tea Gschwendner order shipped yesterday.  Scheduled delivery date is Monday. I'll have it just in time to sip with my K2 in my other hand! I'm really looking forward to being able to read and sip/pet the fir kids/etc. I have about 5 packages coming in the next week...I wonder if the UPS/FedEx/USPS people are getting sick of bringing me things...job security, I guess!


----------



## SongbirdVB

frojazz said:


> My Tea Gschwendner order shipped yesterday.  Scheduled delivery date is Monday. I'll have it just in time to sip with my K2 in my other hand! I'm really looking forward to being able to read and sip/pet the fir kids/etc. I have about 5 packages coming in the next week...I wonder if the UPS/FedEx/USPS people are getting sick of bringing me things...job security, I guess!


My TG order should be here Monday as well. It's being delivered to me at work so I should have my Miracle Tea thingy by lunch! YAY!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh ahhh the joys of deliveries...

We need a tea song.


----------



## Chad Winters

Well I hit the local Teavana and $60 later       ....  I've got the Perfect Tea Maker, 16 oz of Masala Chai, a tin to keep it fresh and a tea scoop.

I may have to quit visiting this site....


----------



## sam

So I don't have a tea song but I do have a recipe for scones.  I have been meaning to put this out here for a while because from what I have read, food ideas and recipes are well received!  

This is a recipe for the best scones I have ever had, thanks to my mom for it!

Cranberry Scones

3 Cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup plus 2 Tbsp sugar, divided
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
3/4 cup cold butter
1 cup buttermilk
1 cup dried cranberries
2 tsp grated orange peel
1 Tbsp milk
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon

In a bowl, combine flour, 1/3 cup sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda, cut in butter.  Stir in the buttermilk just until combined.  Fold in the cranberries and orange peel.  Turn onto a floured surface; divide dough in half.  Shape each protion into a ball and pat into a 6 inch circle.  

Cut each circle into 6 wedges.  Place on a lightly greased baking sheet.  Brush with milk.  Combine the cinnamon and remaining sugar; sprinkle over scones.  Bank at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown.  Yield: 1 dozen

My mom did substitute blueberries for the dried cranberries and orange peel once, while they were really good, they were extremely messy!  Also we bake on Silpats so they don't stick, if you don't have any I would highly recommend them...happy eating!


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh ahhh the joys of deliveries...
> 
> We need a tea song.


(with the farashaka melody)
I like white tea,
I like black tea,
Yes I do!
Yes I do!
Roobis is my favorite;
Oolong is my favorite;
Herbal, too!
Green tea, too!

Keep that one out of the top 40!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters said:


> Well I hit the local Teavana and $60 later     .... I've got the Perfect Tea Maker, 16 oz of Masala Chai, a tin to keep it fresh and a tea scoop.
> 
> I may have to quit visiting this site....


16 ounces? Wow. That is a lot. I rarely by more then 250 grams (8 ounces) and that lasts me about 6 months.


----------



## Chad Winters

oops....  it was 10% off with the 16 oz...  I'm a sucker!    Dude at the store told me it was a month or two worth.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If you drink that one tea, probably.

It is a great blend. One of my favorites.


----------



## pidgeon92

16oz is indeed a lot of tea.... I drink mine 2-3x per week, so 16oz lasts about a year for me. I bought a pound a year ago, it is almost gone. I haven't noticed any degradation in flavor, however.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It will last you a long time but it will taste yummy.


----------



## 1131

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh ahhh the joys of deliveries...
> 
> We need a tea song.


I'm a little teapot, short and stout
Here is my handle, here is my spout
When I get all steamed up, hear me shout
Just tip me over and pour me out!

I'm a clever teapot, yes it's true
Here's an example of what I can do 
I can change my handle to my spout 
Just tip me over and pour me out


----------



## 1131

I don’t know who recommended Tea Gschwendner but thank you.  I ordered English Breakfast, Earl Grey and Darjeeling and they are all superb.  I’ll have to check out their Oolong and green teas next.

Sam
I have that same recipie for Cranberry Scones.  It is the best scone recipie I have ever tried.
Although I have used my Silpat for them, I usually just scrape them off the bottom of the pan.  The scones still taste good but clean up is a little harder.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

imallbs said:


> I don't know who recommended Tea Gschwendner but thank you. I ordered English Breakfast, Earl Grey and Darjeeling and they are all superb. I'll have to check out their Oolong and green teas next.
> 
> Sam


You are welcome. I blame my soon to be SIL for my spending habits there.

I have had the Sumatra Oolong Barisan, Bossa Nova, and Formosa Ming Xiang Oolongs. All three are very yummy. I really want to try the two superior Oolongs, just to see what they taste like but $20 nad $16 is abit much to spend on tea. I will try them eventually, maybe when I get a spot bonus from work.

Which of the Darjeelings did you order? Darjeeling Avongrove is really yummy, but a bit pricey. Darjeeling Margaret's Hope is pretty good. As is Darjeeling Rarity. The Darjeelings are teas that I want to experiment some more with when I get that spot bonus.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> (with the farashaka melody)
> I like white tea,
> I like black tea,
> Yes I do!
> Yes I do!
> Roobis is my favorite;
> Oolong is my favorite;
> Herbal, too!
> Green tea, too!
> 
> Keep that one out of the top 40!


I smell a Grammy.

OK maybe not but it was cute.

I can't believe I fogot about I'm a little tea pot.


----------



## chobitz

Anyone ever try World Market's brand coffee? This morning I tried their Texas Turtle which is a medium roast with chocolate, caramel and pecan flavoring..yummy!


----------



## VMars

Mmm. I just had the best raspberry iced tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am drinking a nice Bancha while eating some cookies from Whole Foods. 

Life is good.


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> This is what I use:
> Perfect Tea Maker


OK, at the urging of my hubby, I have ordered one these Perfect Tea Makers! He heard that drinking tea was good for depression and since I am no longer taking antidepressants, he thought I needed to start drinking tea instead of coffee! I picked up a couple of teas (4 actually) today at a local gourmet shop to sample. I got The Rebulic of Tea Honey Ginseng Green and Acai Green, and Mighty Leaf Tea Green Tea Tropical and Organic Hojicha Green Tea. Never been much of a hot tea drinker, but if the hubby thinks it will do me some good, then I will do it for him.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Honey Ginseng Green is very good. I used to drink a lot of that. Mighty Leaf is one of the few bagged teas that I drink. 

Let us know how you like them. We have developed a little tea group here and can help you spend your money, I mean make tea recommendations. There is a large amount of really yummy tea out there. People in the US tend to be raised on mediocre tea brands so we don't really appreciate the leaf.


----------



## lindnet

chobitz said:


> Anyone ever try World Market's brand coffee? This morning I tried their Texas Turtle which is a medium roast with chocolate, caramel and pecan flavoring..yummy!


Oh, that sounds yummy!! I might have to go on a little shopping trip today.

I use the Keurig coffee maker during the week when I'm working, and an Aeropress on the weekends. I only drink 2 cups in the morning, but I love my coffee.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Hi, 
I just found this thread!
I want to make sure that everyone that bought a Keurig goes to their web site and Register Your Brewer.
I have had two different model's of theirs die on me. As long as you are still under warranty they will send you a new brewer. They are very nice and easy to work with. My first model was a B-50 from Costco and it lasted 7 months my second was a B-60 they had sent to me to replace the first one, it lasted 10 months. I also have a little red mini I love. I'm using it now while I'm waiting on a replacement. We also use it for travel. By the QVC has the mini as a todays special today.

So now I'm looking at the tea site's............


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Angela said:


> OK, at the urging of my hubby, I have ordered one these Perfect Tea Makers! He heard that drinking tea was good for depression and since I am no longer taking antidepressants, he thought I needed to start drinking tea instead of coffee! I picked up a couple of teas (4 actually) today at a local gourmet shop to sample. I got The Rebulic of Tea Honey Ginseng Green and Acai Green, and Mighty Leaf Tea Green Tea Tropical and Organic Hojicha Green Tea. Never been much of a hot tea drinker, but if the hubby thinks it will do me some good, then I will do it for him.


hmmm I started drinking tea after I went off my anti depressants as well. I never thought about that. No one recommended tea to me for that reason. I just wanted a substitute for coffee that tasted good and had some variety.

I have ADHD and coffee has too much caffeine for me, it makes me sleepy. Black tea has enough caffeine to help me focus but not make me sleepy. I hate taking Ritalin (or any other drug) and wanted to have something to help me when I felt myself getting too antsy. Black tea seemed to have enough to help me focus and greatly diminish the leg bouncing and general fidgetyness that I have.

Hopefully you find many teas that you enjoy drinking and make you feel good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lindalkcruise said:


> Hi,
> I just found this thread!
> I want to make sure that everyone that bought a Keurig goes to their web site and Register Your Brewer.
> I have had two different model's of theirs die on me. As long as you are still under warranty they will send you a new brewer. They are very nice and easy to work with. My first model was a B-50 from Costco and it lasted 7 months my second was a B-60 they had sent to me to replace the first one, it lasted 10 months. I also have a little red mini I love. I'm using it now while I'm waiting on a replacement. We also use it for travel. By the QVC has the mini as a todays special today.
> 
> So now I'm looking at the tea site's............


Thanks for the post, I am going to have to check and see if I registered.

My hubby and I were on our way home this morning so my coffee came from a convenience store...ewwwww.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

I am thinking over this starter set :
Teavana® Tea Gift Set
1 Perfect Teamaker, 12 oz. of Rock Cane Sugar, 4 small tins of Teavana tea: 2.5 oz. Rooibos Sweet Amore, 2.5 oz. MateVana, 2.5 oz. Rooibos Tropica, 2.5 oz. Earl Grey Creme, and 1 Teavana Perfect Teaspoon. All packaged in a Teavana copper gift box with decorative filler, including our Teavana brochure. 
It's 59.99

What do you think?

I actually have all this in my cart now, I put it there last night and decided to sleep on it. 
Items Qty Price Total Recipient  
  Green Tea Heaven 2OZ  $5.00

  Yerba Mate 1/4LB 
  $4.00    

  Teavana Small Tea Tin (3 oz.) two of them
  $5.98    

  Samurai Chai Mate 2OZ $6.20    

  Teavana Giftset


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds good to me. Yerba Mate is something of an acquired taste. I have used it to make Yerba Mate lattes that I enjoy but I have never really enjoyed Yerba Mate by itself. Blended with other flavors, I have enjoyed the Mate. Mate Vana is one of my all time favorite blends.

I have not had the Green Tea Heaven but it sounds yummy.


----------



## frojazz

Green tea heaven is really good.  My husband (not as big a tea drinker as me) asks if I have ordered more when I am out.  It is easy to overbrew and gets bitter, though, so time the steeping carefully.


----------



## frojazz

Lindalkcruise said:


> I am thinking over this starter set :
> Teavana® Tea Gift Set
> 1 Perfect Teamaker, 12 oz. of Rock Cane Sugar, 4 small tins of Teavana tea: 2.5 oz. Rooibos Sweet Amore, 2.5 oz. MateVana, 2.5 oz. Rooibos Tropica, 2.5 oz. Earl Grey Creme, and 1 Teavana Perfect Teaspoon. All packaged in a Teavana copper gift box with decorative filler, including our Teavana brochure.
> It's 59.99
> 
> What do you think?


I LOVE the Sweet Amore and I've been eyeing the Tropica and the Earl Grey Creme. Looks like a good way to get some variety. The tins are awesome!! It is good to have plenty and then the next time you order you have places to store all the yummy goodness. Oooh--I want the teaspoon, too.!!! (and some rock sugar...)

If you order this, be sure to come back here and rate the teas that you get!!! 

You'll love the teamaker. I use mine at work and it is a breeze to use and rinse out when you are done.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tea Gschwender sends you a teaspoon with every order. They are plastic but work perfectly fine.

Earl Grey Creme is really, really good.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Thanks everyone, I will drop the Yerba Mate and place my order!


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Tea Gschwender sends you a teaspoon with every order. They are plastic but work perfectly fine.
> 
> Earl Grey Creme is really, really good.


What Crash said! The Earl Grey Creme is wonderful.

I'm discovering that I don't love the chais as much as I thought I would. I really like the Rooibos and Mate blends that I've tried... This morning I took the Matevana/Rooibos Chai and added Rooibos Kuruman to downplay the chai spice. It was good! Someone mentioned adding steamed milk... I just don't think I want to play with it that much.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't steam milk. I have heated milk on the stove and then used a frother to make a latte. Or you could nuke the milk and use a frother. Or you could just heat the milk. 

I think one of the problems that many Americans have with tea is that they think it is more complex then it is. Same with lattes. While steaming the milk is nice, there are other ways to prepare the milk for a latte that taste yummy.


----------



## Angela

I finally got to try one of my tea samples; Acai Green Tea. Although I don't normally like "flavored" teas (the kinds they offer you at restaurants), this is pretty good. AND, it smells wonderful! I tried drinking it with no sweetner, but had to add a little honey. Not too sweet (unlike my sweet tea!), but sweet enough.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just had to place another K-Cup order last night. My husband likes Timothy's German Chocolate (I can't stand it)

We also got Gloria Jean's Mudslide and Cappucino.

Butter Toffee is still my favorite


----------



## Chad Winters

SongbirdVB said:


> What Crash said! The Earl Grey Creme is wonderful.
> 
> I'm discovering that I don't love the chais as much as I thought I would. I really like the Rooibos and Mate blends that I've tried... This morning I took the Matevana/Rooibos Chai and added Rooibos Kuruman to downplay the chai spice. It was good! Someone mentioned adding steamed milk... I just don't think I want to play with it that much.


I have to admit I did not like the Masala Chai from Teavana as much as I thought I would. I usually really like chai tea, but it tasted...weird. I am probably making it wrong.


----------



## nickih75

You guys are so bad for me.. LOL I just placed an order with Teavana.  I didn't get all the way to free shipping.. not this time anyhow..  

What I ordered was:

Teavana Perfect Tea Spoon
Roobios Sweet Amore
Peach Tranquility 
Utopian Jewel Oolong 

I had ordered and received today a Teavana Perfect Tea Maker, but I ordered that on Amazon because I had GC money and not really any books I want at the moment.  

Oh.. along with the tea maker I ordered some teas from Davidson's also on Amazon and am getting:

Herbal Chamomile & Fruit Loose Leaf Tea
Herbal Cranberry Orange Loose Leaf Tea
Strawberry Essence Loose Leaf Tea
Cinnamon Apple Loose Leaf Tea

There is also a Blueberry Rooibios that I have coming.  

For now as a beginner I thought sticking with the fruitier types might be a good idea 

Nicki


----------



## frojazz

I like fruitier teas!    It may be a new-to-tea thing, but I don't have to put as much sugar in them.  I have a Blueberry Roobios that I just finished today.  (I like the tartness of it by itself.)  I didn't have much so I mixed it with a Pomegranate Green Tea that I have from Republic of Tea.  It was really great!  Too bad I'll have to wait to do it again until I order more...


----------



## Malibama

Am I really the only one here with the Nespresso system?  I have The Cube and taking out the box full o' capsules is a joy in itself, they are so beautiful!

And delicious espresso, of course


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nickih75 said:


> You guys are so bad for me.. LOL I just placed an order with Teavana. I didn't get all the way to free shipping.. not this time anyhow..
> 
> What I ordered was:
> 
> Teavana Perfect Tea Spoon
> Roobios Sweet Amore
> Peach Tranquility
> Utopian Jewel Oolong
> 
> I had ordered and received today a Teavana Perfect Tea Maker, but I ordered that on Amazon because I had GC money and not really any books I want at the moment.
> 
> Oh.. along with the tea maker I ordered some teas from Davidson's also on Amazon and am getting:
> 
> Herbal Chamomile & Fruit Loose Leaf Tea
> Herbal Cranberry Orange Loose Leaf Tea
> Strawberry Essence Loose Leaf Tea
> Cinnamon Apple Loose Leaf Tea
> 
> There is also a Blueberry Rooibios that I have coming.
> 
> For now as a beginner I thought sticking with the fruitier types might be a good idea
> 
> Nicki


We are only concerned with your health. Tea is good for you. It contains all sorts of antioxidents and some minerals and vitamins. It is better for you then soft drinks (diet or other wise) and is great for hydration.

We care about you so we encourage you to find yummy teas that you will enjoy and that will benefit your body.

Any one buy that?


----------



## nickih75

LOL!! NO!   

What I guess I should have said is.. "you guys are so bad for my budget!"  

I'm hoping with this new Oolong I've ordered I'll like it better than the one I got last week.. and then maybe I can mix them a little to get more use out of the 2 of them together.


----------



## frojazz

nickih75 said:


> I'm hoping with this new Oolong I've ordered I'll like it better than the one I got last week.. and then maybe I can mix them a little to get more use out of the 2 of them together.


Are you still drinking that one that tastes like feet?!? 

I've chuckled about that so many times since I saw that posted...


----------



## nickih75

LOL actually I haven't tried it again.. I plan on seeing if steeping it for less time helps.. and my perfect tea maker might make a difference too.. I was going to make some a little bit ago, but there is some caffeine in it and I don't want to be Nicki UP all night! LOL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Heck, I turned it into part of the "Stop the serious credit card lecture" in the Coinstar topic.


----------



## Angela

Tonight I had a Chocolate Chai Latte... It is an "instant" drink that you only have to add hot water. I picked it up when I bought my tea samples on Saturday.  It was very good, kinda like drinking a dessert! I am looking forward to trying a different flavor of tea tomorrow.


----------



## frojazz

I came home tonight to find my tea order from Tea Gschwendner!!! Thank you, _thank you_, *thank you*, Prof, for suggesting the company!! I had fun putting all my fun new teas away. FYI--I ordered 250 grams of two kinds of tea (they were 1/2 price on sale), and they take up TWO tins EACH of my medium-sized tins from Teavana (I had to toss some old & powdery bagged tea that I had waaaay in the back of my tea cabinet so I could recoup the tins to store all of my new, wonderful smelling teas!!). 100 grams fit into a medium-sized tin, and 50 grams fit into a little tin. 100g _looked _ like it would fit into a little tin, but there was just enough left over that I couldn't just throw it away. (PS--the Republic of Tea tins that you get 50 tea bags in = a medium Teavana tin.)

SO--I have five new teas to try...which did I try tonight you may want to know...

I made the first one I grabbed (b/c I couldn't decide how else to pick), so I've had two cups of tea made from Rooibush Strawberry Cream....HOLY MAN, it is GOOD!! The smell when I opened the bag....to die for....then while it was brewing....(is it done yet?!?). And then the *first * sip! And then the *second * sip!!! You know it is good tea when it cools past the really yummy point, and every sip is still fantastic!!!

Okay, enough for now. I can't waste all of my enthusiasm...I've got a Kindle coming in the next few days!! Oh boy, am I ready--with my fantastic tea in one hand and a few dozen books in the other...

(I hope my story did the trick, but I really can't thank you enough, Prof.)

For anyone on the fence about ordering from Tea Gschwendner, they rate their teas on a 100 point scale and most of them are in the mid- to high 90's. This is quality, folks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Your welcome *frojazz* ! I really like the tea and service I get from Gschwender. I have had teas I don't like but that is more because of the blend then anything that they did.

So glad to hear that people are experimenting and enjoying what they are trying. 
*
Angela*: Chocolate Chai Latte sounds really, really good.


----------



## chobitz

Not quite tea but.. 
I love energy drinks and Amp now makes a lemon black tea(iced) energy drink thats to die for! Thats what I am drinking now.
Last night I made a starbucks run(B&N). I had a grande chai tea latte with 3 pumps vanilla and whip cream..yummy!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I just tried the Dafjeeling sample that came in my Tea Gshwender order.  It was okay but will NOT be added to the list of teas I order.  Meh.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> I just tried the Dafjeeling sample that came in my Tea Gshwender order. It was okay but will NOT be added to the list of teas I order. Meh.


Which Darjeeling was it?


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Which Darjeeling was it?


Darjeeling FTGFOP1 Steinthal (First Flush). Catchy name, no?


----------



## sam

chobitz said:


> Anyone ever try World Market's brand coffee? This morning I tried their Texas Turtle which is a medium roast with chocolate, caramel and pecan flavoring..yummy!


Chobitz, all of the World Markets in my area are closing. You may want to check to make sure yours aren't closing and if they are stock up!! We have 3 that are closing and one has not even been open for a year...it's disappointing and scary to see what's going on out there. I think the KBer's do a good job of helping to stimulate the economy though!


----------



## nickih75

So I've decided I don't like that Oolong I got at all.. I tried again today with sugar and milk.. made me gag.. LOL  There is nothing else in there... just the Oolong leaves.  It kind of tastes like horse oats smell.. it's yuck..  

I'm wondering what you all think.. do you think if I threw a handful of dried fruit in with the tea leaves if it might taste better?  I have cranberries and pineapple.  

Now the other 3 I got last week I really really like   I'm really looking forward to all the new teas I have coming I think there are 8 in all!


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> So I've decided I don't like that Oolong I got at all.. I tried again today with sugar and milk.. made me gag.. LOL There is nothing else in there... just the Oolong leaves. It kind of tastes like horse oats smell.. it's yuck..
> 
> I'm wondering what you all think.. do you think if I threw a handful of dried fruit in with the tea leaves if it might taste better? I have cranberries and pineapple.
> 
> Now the other 3 I got last week I really really like  I'm really looking forward to all the new teas I have coming I think there are 8 in all!


Try one of those flavored syrups someone was talking about. Or, call it a loss and give it to someone you don't like!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

nickih75 said:


> So I've decided I don't like that Oolong I got at all.. I tried again today with sugar and milk.. made me gag.. LOL There is nothing else in there... just the Oolong leaves. It kind of tastes like horse oats smell.. it's yuck..
> 
> I'm wondering what you all think.. do you think if I threw a handful of dried fruit in with the tea leaves if it might taste better? I have cranberries and pineapple.
> 
> Now the other 3 I got last week I really really like  I'm really looking forward to all the new teas I have coming I think there are 8 in all!


I would call it a loss and move on.


----------



## chobitz

sam said:


> Chobitz, all of the World Markets in my area are closing. You may want to check to make sure yours aren't closing and if they are stock up!! We have 3 that are closing and one has not even been open for a year...it's disappointing and scary to see what's going on out there. I think the KBer's do a good job of helping to stimulate the economy though!


Nope mine is doing strong. Its in a 'yuppie' neighborhood and it has no competition. I do stock up tho just in case


----------



## frojazz

nickih75 said:


> So I've decided I don't like that Oolong I got at all.. I tried again today with sugar and milk.. made me gag.. LOL There is nothing else in there... just the Oolong leaves. It kind of tastes like horse oats smell.. it's yuck..
> 
> I'm wondering what you all think.. do you think if I threw a handful of dried fruit in with the tea leaves if it might taste better? I have cranberries and pineapple.


I think that there are too many great teas out there and so little time to savor them all...don't get stuck with something you don't like.

Take the tea, go over to your round storage bin (the one you empty at least once a week and put out at the curb for the sanitary engineers), and DUMP it ALL!!! It will feel so liberating! Just don't get carried away and throw stuff that you like!


----------



## Chad Winters

nickih75 said:


> So I've decided I don't like that Oolong I got at all.. I tried again today with sugar and milk.. made me gag.. LOL There is nothing else in there... just the Oolong leaves. It kind of tastes like horse oats smell.. it's yuck..
> 
> I'm wondering what you all think.. do you think if I threw a handful of dried fruit in with the tea leaves if it might taste better? I have cranberries and pineapple.
> 
> Now the other 3 I got last week I really really like  I'm really looking forward to all the new teas I have coming I think there are 8 in all!


I'm just not an Oolong fan....or Darjeeling. Both tasted like, well......feet!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> I'm just not an Oolong fan....or Darjeeling. Both tasted like, well......feet!


Chad I have to ask do you have a foot fetish?


----------



## Chad Winters

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Chad I have to ask do you have a foot fetish?


That would make me a fan of the "feet" teas wouldn't it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> That would make me a fan of the "feet" teas wouldn't it?


I guess it would but I was wondering how do you know what feet taste like? 
Just joking, another tea connoisseur had posted the same thing.


----------



## Chad Winters

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I guess it would but I was wondering how do you know what feet taste like?
> Just joking, another tea connoisseur had posted the same thing.


That was what I was alluding to....she cracked me up about 2 pages ago. I guess my joke wasn't very clear


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> That was what I was alluding to....she cracked me up about 2 pages ago. I guess my joke wasn't very clear


I think I am slow...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chobitz said:


> Anyone ever try World Market's brand coffee? This morning I tried their Texas Turtle which is a medium roast with chocolate, caramel and pecan flavoring..yummy!


hmm I may just check this out at World market this week


----------



## MAGreen

I love both! Each gets it's own treatment before drinking. Green or herbal tea gets a little honey and sometimes a bit of lemon. Black tea gets a dash of sugar, and a bit of cream, unless it's chai tea, than it's half water, half steamed milk and a heaping teaspoon of sugar in a large mug...in fact that's what I am drinking now. Coffee must be strong, diesel strong, with a splash of milk and just enough sugar to take the bite down a notch, but if it's good coffee, I will drink it black.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What green, black and herbal teas do you drink? I love to see what other folks are drinking so I can try new things.


----------



## Angela

I am still very new to the whole tea thing... Only hot tea I have ever had in the past was made with Lipton tea bags or Celestial Seasonings and I didn't care for then.  I am about try the Honey Ginseng Green Tea. I am so used to drinking coffee in my large mugs, that 6 oz of water seems so tiny!! 

ETA: I like the Honey Ginseng Green. I still have 2 more sample to try and still waiting for my Tea Maker to be delivered.


----------



## frojazz

I've had a day to try some of my new teas from Tea Gschwendner.

Blood Orange (fruit tea) -- very flavorful, orange-y flavor.  I didn't need my morning OJ after drinking this one!  Beautiful dark orange color in the cup.
Rooibush Kuruman -- Delicious!  It has chocolate and coconut flavors--it was like they just augmented the Roobois flavor and made this one go down almost too easy...a cup of tea only lasted me 5 minutes.  (I usually take quite a while to enjoy a cup.)
Rhubarb Cream (fruit tea) -- sour Rhubarb taste with a feeling of a splash of milk added.  (I don't know how they do that.)  Definite undercurrant of hibiscus.

I still have to try my new Japanese Sencha!  I'm excited to try it, but I want to break that one open when I have time to enjoy it, not when I'm waiting for my Kindle to arrive.  (It is here and charging now...can't stop looking at it.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Keurig owners..we're getting lost over here 

I tried the a Southern Butter Pecan today and that was almost as yummy as the Butter Toffee.


----------



## chocochibi

Y'all are making me want a teamaker now. It'll probaly be either Teavana's Perfect Teamaker, or the equivalent from Tea Gshwender.
Is there much of, or any difference between the two?
I do like the look of Teavana's Perfect Tea Mug, but unfortunately it's out of stock now anyway.
Which one has the better teas? Or does one have better of some and the other have better ones of other kinds?


----------



## SongbirdVB

chocochibi said:


> Y'all are making me want a teamaker now. It'll probaly be either Teavana's Perfect Teamaker, or the equivalent from Tea Gshwender.
> Is there much of, or any difference between the two?
> I do like the look of Teavana's Perfect Tea Mug, but unfortunately it's out of stock now anyway.
> Which one has the better teas? Or does one have better of some and the other have better ones of other kinds?


I bought one of each of the tea makers, the Teavana one will be delivered today so I'll be able to give a more detailed report. I know they work the same way... but I think the base of the Teavana Perfect Tea Maker is a bit larger and will fit a bigger cup. I'll let you know for sure when the thing shows up! I say this because after I ordered from Teavana.com I discovered there was a Teavana not far from me. I went there and picked up a couple of the Perfect Tea Mugs as well as some yummy teas. The Tea Gshwender Miracle Tea Maker base doesn't quiiiiite fit the Perfect Tea cup. It works just fine, sits there on top of the cup, but isn't a perfect fit.

I think (and I'm sure Crash knows if I'm right or wrong) each of the sites has it's strengths and weaknesses. I mostly shop the clearance teas (which the store doesn't carry) and have ordered from both. The Teavana Mapley Goodness (sorry, I don't remember the real name) will be delivered today so I'll be able to report on that one.

Jazz, the Rooibush Kuruman is my current favorite. I told my husband it's like drinking a Mounds bar! I also have the Rhubarb Cream and really like that one too. I'll have to try the Blood Orange. From Teavana (the store) I got Earl Grey Creme which is really good. My favorite from there is a custom mix they do for another customer... It's 3 oz Zingiber Ginger Coconut, 2 oz Honeybush Vanilla, and 2 oz Ginseng Vitality. YUMMMMMM!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Keurig owners..we're getting lost over here
> 
> I tried the a Southern Butter Pecan today and that was almost as yummy as the Butter Toffee.


Yes we are hijacked by the tea lovers!  I have mudslide for my afternoon coffee and had Timothy's' Kona Blend this morning. 5 starts each.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would say that the teas from Teavana and Gschwender taste the same to me. I prefer Gschwender because they have a larger variety (by a lot), you only need to order $35 worth of tea for free shipment (Teavana is $50), and my interactions with their customer service has been better.

Teavana is nice because they have more physical stores. This allows people to go and try the tea and ask questions, which is really important for people new to tea. I do think that they are a bit more willing to sell in larger quantities then they should. I have heard two stories where they sold people enough tea to last them a year. A co-worker of mine ended up buying two of the large tins that they use to store the tea at the store. He was buying a spontaneous gift for his wife, knew nothing about tea, and asked for a tin of each tea. The clerk sold him the literal giant tin of tea for each tea. His wife chuckled.

Gschwender competes in some worldwide tea competition and seems to do well in it. At least, they show seals from winning and placing in the top five on their web site. 

I doubt that there is much difference between the tea makers as they are both large infusers.


----------



## chocochibi

Thanks! I think I'll get the teamaker and mug from Teavana, and get a variety of teas from both places. I'll get the best of both that way


----------



## Kirstin

I like coffee.  Grind the beans before brewing and I use a french press.  To me, this is the best cuppa ever!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I've heard french press makes a mean cuppa Joe.


----------



## MAGreen

I usually use Maxwell house coffee for my morning cup, but I add just a dash of cinnamon and a bit of cocoa powder to the gounds when I make a pot. I love the extra flavor kick it gives. It's as good to me as my fancy flavored coffee that I treat myself to sometimes. I really love Gevalia, but I drink so much coffee that it would break the bank to drink it all the time!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

MAGreen said:


> I usually use Maxwell house coffee for my morning cup, but I add just a dash of cinnamon and a bit of cocoa powder to the gounds when I make a pot. I love the extra flavor kick it gives. It's as good to me as my fancy flavored coffee that I treat myself to sometimes. I really love Gevalia, but I drink so much coffee that it would break the bank to drink it all the time!


My hubby and I drank Gevalia for about 3 years in the late 90's, good stuff. We are addicted to Keurig's K -cups now. It averages a little less than .60 a cup if we get it on sale. We both love coffee so we spurlge.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chocochibi said:


> Thanks! I think I'll get the teamaker and mug from Teavana, and get a variety of teas from both places. I'll get the best of both that way


You can use any mug with the teamaker. There is no need to buy a special mug. I use a 20 ounce Starbucks mug for my tea. I rarely make it in 6 ounce batches. Normally I make mine 16 ounces at a time.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> You can use any mug with the teamaker. There is no need to buy a special mug. I use a 20 ounce Starbucks mug for my tea. I rarely make it in 6 ounce batches. Normally I make mine 16 ounces at a time.


The teamakers are exactly the same, except the Teavana one has a black cover and base while the TG one is all clear.

Like Crash said, for online I kinda prefer TG because I can spend less and still get free shipping. Plus I don't have to pay tax at TG and I do at Teavana because they have a store here. ALSO, when ordering from TG they ship a tea scoop and a sample tea in every order. Gotta love that!

Will be trying the Vermont Maple tea in a few minutes... review to follow.


----------



## nickih75

I just got my little glass teapot and 9 flowering teas.. most of them are just a single "bud" but there is a package of "pearls" in there too.. How many of those do you use?  They are small.. about the size of a green pea.  I'm guessing they meant those to be a single pot..  

My Teavana order should be here tomorrow!! yay!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One per pot is my guess. I have always used the buds so I don't know about the pearls. I know that my Jasmine Pearls the flavor is a great deal more intense because they are hand rolled. So I would guess that one pearl at a time would work. If not, try two.


----------



## Angela

OK, today's tea sample is Might Leaf's Organic Hojicha Green Tea. It has a very mild taste. I have been using a bit of honey in my tea, but tonight I used raw sugar instead. I am finding that I have to have just a touch of sweetness. What about milk or cream?? Pros/cons?? I have never had milk or cream in tea other than chai lattes.

In defence of coffee... although I am enjoying the teas in the evenings, I can't see myself giving up my coffee, especially my morning coffee!


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> OK, today's tea sample is Might Leaf's Organic Hojicha Green Tea. It has a very mild taste. I have been using a bit of honey in my tea, but tonight I used raw sugar instead. I am finding that I have to have just a touch of sweetness. What about milk or cream?? Pros/cons?? I have never had milk or cream in tea other than chai lattes.
> 
> In defence of coffee... although I am enjoying the teas in the evenings, I can't see myself giving up my coffee, especially my morning coffee!


Black teas are great with milk. I'm not crazy about fruit flavored black teas with milk but thats just my taste buds.

Green tea can be good with steamed milk and I love starbuck's green tea latte because they put melon syrup in it. I always get whip cream on it for that slight vanilla tastes.

IMO herbal teas and milk don't go well together but thats just me.

I heard red teas can taste good with milk.

White teas are too weak IMO for milk. Oh and oolong doesn't taste that well with milk either IMO..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Milk actually blocks the absorption of the anti-oxidents. If you are drinking the green and the red teas for the taste and the health benefits, I would not recommend milk in either. Black teas have fewer anti-oxidents so go for it. 

My friends who love white tea would say white tea is too delicate for milk. I would agree with you that it is too weak. 

I don't use milk any of my teas. I rarely use sweeteners in my tea. If I do, it is normally in a pot of black tea. It has probably been close to a year though since I have added a sweetener to my tea.

Coffee can be very tasty. I only drink it when I am really hyper and need something to help me chill. I am weird, caffeine calms me. I like the flavor of tea and most teas have enough caffeine to help me calm down without making me sleepy.


----------



## kjn33

I have the same coffee maker L C-M has & I love it. I like my coffee flavored and until I got my maker I was going to Java Detour for a nonfat snickers mocha. It's heavenly..........when I take the first sip, my eyes roll back in my head & I smile. I am guessing it feels kinda like what some one who uses heroin feels like! haha  Having never tried heroin, I can't be 100% sure though!  
kjn


----------



## Angela

ProfCrash said:


> Milk actually blocks the absorption of the anti-oxidents. If you are drinking the green and the red teas for the taste and the health benefits, I would not recommend milk in either. Black teas have fewer anti-oxidents so go for it.
> 
> My friends who love white tea would say white tea is too delicate for milk. I would agree with you that it is too weak.
> 
> I don't use milk any of my teas. I rarely use sweeteners in my tea. If I do, it is normally in a pot of black tea. It has probably been close to a year though since I have added a sweetener to my tea.
> 
> Coffee can be very tasty. I only drink it when I am really hyper and need something to help me chill. I am weird, caffeine calms me. I like the flavor of tea and most teas have enough caffeine to help me calm down without making me sleepy.


Thanks for the info...

I am like you with the coffee... It helps me to focus and stay on track. If I don't have caffeine, I end up flitting around all day and don't accomplish anything!


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow! I am impressed! I placed an order from Tea Gschwendner yesterday afternoon and it is scheduled to be delivered today!! I'm anxious to try out some new teas based on the suggestions here. 

Anyone have any teas that you especially love for iced teas?? As the warmer weather arrives I will be drinking more iced teas than warm teas. I see that Teavana has some suggestions on their site for good iced teas, but thought I would ask everyone here too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Articles on tea and milk.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/60437.php "Taking Tea Without Milk Could Be Better For Your Heart"

"A surprising study by German scientists has revealed that adding milk to tea stops its ability to dilate blood vessels and give antioxidant benefits, two protective factors for a healthy heart and cardiovascular system."

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10913-milk-wrecks-the-health-benefits-of-tea.html "Milk wrecks the health benefits of tea "


----------



## MamaProfCrash

KindleGirl said:


> Wow! I am impressed! I placed an order from Tea Gschwendner yesterday afternoon and it is scheduled to be delivered today!! I'm anxious to try out some new teas based on the suggestions here.
> 
> Anyone have any teas that you especially love for iced teas?? As the warmer weather arrives I will be drinking more iced teas than warm teas. I see that Teavana has some suggestions on their site for good iced teas, but thought I would ask everyone here too.


I am not an ice tea drinker so no advice there. I would think that the red teas and fruit flavored green teas would taste good.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I am not an ice tea drinker so no advice there. I would think that the red teas and fruit flavored green teas would taste good.


My thoughts exactly. Fruity teas are great for iced tea.


----------



## chobitz

KindleGirl said:


> Anyone have any teas that you especially love for iced teas?? As the warmer weather arrives I will be drinking more iced teas than warm teas. I see that Teavana has some suggestions on their site for good iced teas, but thought I would ask everyone here too.


I love iced tea even before I moved to the south. I am a huge lover of half & half iced tea. Thats half black or green tea and half lemonade.

Also alot of people take black tea mix tang with it. Its what Sookie drinks in the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris.

I have tons of ice tea recipes I use well not recipes but suggestions because you will need to mix to taste. Black tea tastes great brewed with fresh mint leaves and chilled. Green teas taste great brewed with fresh mint and lemon grass then flavored with melon syrup(or buy one of the many lemon grass mint green teas out there and just add the melon). Cranberry juice and black tea tastes great together. Its all about your individual tastes.


----------



## KindleGirl

Well my box from TG did arrive this afternoon and boy did it smell yummy when I opened it up!! I got the tea maker plus 5 different teas. I'm looking forward to trying some when I get the tea maker washed up tonight. Several of the teas said they would be good warm or iced, so I think I will try them both ways and see what is best. I normally drink the powdered teas (Lipton) for my iced tea, but I'd love to use the tea leaves and get the health benefit while drinking the teas. 

Another question for you iced tea drinkers: what do you like to sweeten yours with? I have to sweeten my teas and wonder if regular sugar is best, or is there something else that is wonderful? I see that Teavana recommends the rock sugar, but I thought I read on here at some point earlier that someone else tried it and didn't care for it. What's your favorite?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like raw sugar, when I use sugar, for my tea. Rock sugar is awesome but it is really expensive. Raw sugar is very good and quite a bit less then rock sugar.


----------



## chobitz

KindleGirl said:


> Another question for you iced tea drinkers: what do you like to sweeten yours with? I have to sweeten my teas and wonder if regular sugar is best, or is there something else that is wonderful? I see that Teavana recommends the rock sugar, but I thought I read on here at some point earlier that someone else tried it and didn't care for it. What's your favorite?


If you are making a pitcher of tea I would strongly suggest cane syrup:


DO NOT use table sugar because it will not mix perfectly and it will settle on the bottom of your pitcher.


----------



## Chad Winters

KindleGirl said:


> Another question for you iced tea drinkers: what do you like to sweeten yours with? I have to sweeten my teas and wonder if regular sugar is best, or is there something else that is wonderful? I see that Teavana recommends the rock sugar, but I thought I read on here at some point earlier that someone else tried it and didn't care for it. What's your favorite?


I use Splenda....but that's mroe for calorie control than taste


----------



## KindleGirl

Chad....does the Splenda mix up well and not settle?  I've used that in my warm teas but not iced teas.


----------



## chobitz

Chad Winters said:


> I use Splenda....but that's mroe for calorie control than taste


Any table sugar or table sugar subsitute will not work well with a pitcher of ice tea. It will never mix well. Its best to use only for single glasses of ice tea.

[/quote]


KindleGirl said:


> Chad....does the Splenda mix up well and not settle? I've used that in my warm teas but not iced teas.


My MIL tried using splenda in her tea and it never mixed well. Because its iced tea liquid sweetners like simple syrup,cane syrup or honey works best. Sugar needs heat to melt and mix into the pitcher.


----------



## KindleGirl

Where's the best place to pick up cane syrup? I've never looked for it.....do grocery stores have it, or is it a specialty product?


----------



## chobitz

KindleGirl said:


> Where's the best place to pick up cane syrup? I've never looked for it.....do grocery stores have it, or is it a specialty product?


Simple syrup is similar if you can find that or make it by equal parts water to sugar, heated up and allowed to boil down to a syrup. Also starbucks sells their's its called Classic Sweetner.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I use table sugar when making pitchers of ice tea for my kids and it dissolves just fine. The trick is adding the sugar while the tea is still hot and before you add the ice so it will dissolve. (We make gallons and gallons of it at work each night too using regular sugar)

I prefer Splenda for my ice tea and I don't ever have any problems with it not dissolving even when making a large pitcher.

I don't care for the blue or pink stuff though.


----------



## chobitz

luvmy4brats said:


> I use table sugar when making pitchers of ice tea for my kids and it dissolves just fine. The trick is adding the sugar while the tea is still hot and before you add the ice so it will dissolve. (We make gallons and gallons of it at work each night too using regular sugar)
> 
> I prefer Splenda for my ice tea and I don't ever have any problems with it not dissolving even when making a large pitcher.
> 
> I don't care for the blue or pink stuff though.


I use to do that until I moved to the south and my MIL tsked tsked me when she saw me make a pitcher of iced tea. She said in her Cajun accent:
"Sweety that just isn't proper sweet tea. Thats just ice tea with sugar" 

She then made true sweet tea and OMG there is a difference. I'm not sure why or how but not I just cannot abide to drink ice tea in restaurants if they don't serve sweet tea!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll give it a try. Have to tell you though, many of the restraunts around here that serve sweet tea, make it with regular table sugar.. Like I said, we make gallons and gallons of it nightly where I work.


----------



## Chad Winters

luvmy4brats said:


> I use table sugar when making pitchers of ice tea for my kids and it dissolves just fine. The trick is adding the sugar while the tea is still hot and before you add the ice so it will dissolve. (We make gallons and gallons of it at work each night too using regular sugar)
> 
> I prefer Splenda for my ice tea and I don't ever have any problems with it not dissolving even when making a large pitcher.
> 
> I don't care for the blue or pink stuff though.


^^^what she said^^^^


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Okay in addition to my keurig...I sometimes use instant coffee, when I am practically running out the door. I just grab my travel mug and get my instant coffee from my desk. I use the asian instant coffee, which comes with a three in one (coffee, sugar, and creamer). Usually grab 2 packets of my 3 in 1 and a packet of tasters choice instant coffee (which I steal from dad's MRE's). As for water, i just ask for the lady at the school cafe to fill my cup with hot water.
the brand i use:
For 10 bucks I got 100 packets


----------



## LisaB12303

chobitz said:


> She then made true sweet tea and OMG there is a difference. I'm not sure why or how but not I just cannot abide to drink ice tea in restaurants if they don't serve sweet tea!


The difference is that with "true" Southern Sweet tea (aka Alabama, etc...), is that they boil the sugar into the tea to make a simple syrup, or just add simple syrup. Simple syrup is a super-saturated solution (hello to all the science geeks out there!). A super saturated solution allows you to have more sugar than would dissolve in a regular jug of the same solution (in this case iced tea).

Since I drink my iced tea unsweetened, and can't abide by sweet tea. I think were ready to kick me out of Alabama when I'd order unsweet iced tea, lol.

Republic of Tea makes a Cranberry Blood Orange Black Tea that's great hot or iced.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Vegas........Where do you buy the instant coffee? It looks interesting.

Today I had a vacation day and my tea arrived from from Teavana! I started with the Green Tea Heaven which I really liked. I'm glad I ordered the set with the spoon and prefect teabrewer! I'm impressed with the tin's also, and you can take the labels right off the tea and put the on the tins. That will help me remember what I have. The labels seem to peel off the tins easy.
Yesterday my Kindle 2 showed up so I'm having a good day! 
I also finally called Keurig today and they are sending me a new brewer to replace the one I have. I just have to send in the kcup holder on the old brewer. So that's taken care of.

Hope everyone is having a good day..........night.

Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I usually get it at at my city's Chinatown or Koreatown. If the family goes to LA (where they sometimes find it for really good prices) they pick up a bag or two for me. I saw a site that sells them online, i'll try look for it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lindalkcruise said:


> Vegas........Where do you buy the instant coffee? It looks interesting.
> 
> Today I had a vacation day and my tea arrived from from Teavana! I started with the Green Tea Heaven which I really liked. I'm glad I ordered the set with the spoon and prefect teabrewer! I'm impressed with the tin's also, and you can take the labels right off the tea and put the on the tins. That will help me remember what I have. The labels seem to peel off the tins easy.
> Yesterday my Kindle 2 showed up so I'm having a good day!
> I also finally called Keurig today and they are sending me a new brewer to replace the one I have. I just have to send in the kcup holder on the old brewer. So that's taken care of.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day..........night.
> 
> Linda


Glad that you enjoyed the tea. The tins are great. They keep your tea fresh, organized, and are nice to display.


----------



## PJ

LisaB12303 said:


> The difference is that with "true" Southern Sweet tea (aka Alabama, etc...), is that they boil the sugar into the tea to make a simple syrup, or just add simple syrup. Simple syrup is a super-saturated solution (hello to all the science geeks out there!). A super saturated solution allows you to have more sugar than would dissolve in a regular jug of the same solution (in this case iced tea).
> 
> Since I drink my iced tea unsweetened, and can't abide by sweet tea. I think were ready to kick me out of Alabama when I'd order unsweet iced tea, lol.
> 
> Republic of Tea makes a Cranberry Blood Orange Black Tea that's great hot or iced.


You're not kidding when you call it syrup. I was working at a client site in Nashville and in the cafeteria there were two tea dispensers - unlabeled. I knew one would be the "famous" southern sweet tea so I took a large cup (had to have been at least 24 oz) and put just an inch of tea at the bottom. I tasted it, gagged and knew it was sweet tea. Honestly, my teeth hurt it was so sweet. Then I filled the rest of the cup with unsweetened tea and it still tasted like I had put two spoons of sugar in it. I don't see how people can stand it and not go into sugar shock.


----------



## Angela

I received my ingenuiTEA teapot today and I think I am really going to like it!

Although I haven't tried it yet, I am thinking the Mighty Leaf Organic Hojicha Green Tea would be very good iced.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great Angela! Mighty Leaf does some fine tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Someone asked about fruity teas. I found one that I really like. Anna's at Gschwender has raspberries in it and is really, really good. It is a black tea.


----------



## Angela

Gross... that is how I describe the Bigelow Vanilla Caramel Tea with milk added... it was really yukky!! The box stated that to truely bring out the vanilla and caramel flavors you should add sweetner and milk... They lied!! lol  I won't do that again!

I did use my new tea maker and it is pretty cool! I don't remember who the original poster is was that recommended one of these, but many thanks to you!  Now if I could only save up enough for my Keurig, I would be in beverage heaven!! lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That just does not sound good. I have heard that a little bit of sugar brings out the fruit flavoring on teas. I would think any tea with caramel would be sweet enough on its own.


----------



## Angela

I didn't add all that much in the sweet department, just a little honey and it tasted pretty good... I should have stopped there!!   The mild ruined it!


----------



## KindleGirl

ProfCrash said:


> Someone asked about fruity teas. I found one that I really like. Anna's at Gschwender has raspberries in it and is really, really good. It is a black tea.


Super!! I just received that yesterday and haven't had a chance to try it yet, but it sounds yummy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't find any sites that sell the instant coffee above other than Korean sites..that means it is shipped from Korea.  I also can't read many of the sites. (knew I should have keep up with foreign langauge)


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> Someone asked about fruity teas. I found one that I really like. Anna's at Gschwender has raspberries in it and is really, really good. It is a black tea.


I was looking at this tea. I'll have to try it with my next order.

I tried my Japan Sencha, and I do have to say that it tastes a little 'fresh mown grass' to me. I will continue to make it and drink it when I want to feel sophisticated.

I said that I got my Tea Gschwender order earlier this week, but I didn't say that they omitted the Japan Genmaicha (the toasted rice one), which I was really looking forward to. Instead, I had "Sullivan's Favorite" a "robust, strong" black breakfast tea. I'm totally not interested, and I was a little disappointed. I called the customer service number, 888-884-8327, and after pressing 1, I talked to a real person! She told me that the item numbers must have been misread and that they would send me something as a replacement since they are currently out of stock of the Genmaicha. She had a couple of ideas for another kind to try, so they are sending me an equivalent amount of Japan Bancha (and a few samples) instead. I'm really happy with their customer service, and I'll definitely do business with them again!


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Vegas_Asian that's OK! 
It was nice of you to look for me. I have met some of the nicest people here. For some reason I thought you ordered it from a website. 
Just got home from work and made me a cup of tea, It is really cold and windy here today, we are suppose to get a inch or two of snow tonight.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> I was looking at this tea. I'll have to try it with my next order.
> 
> I tried my Japan Sencha, and I do have to say that it tastes a little 'fresh mown grass' to me. I will continue to make it and drink it when I want to feel sophisticated.
> 
> I said that I got my Tea Gschwender order earlier this week, but I didn't say that they omitted the Japan Genmaicha (the toasted rice one), which I was really looking forward to. Instead, I had "Sullivan's Favorite" a "robust, strong" black breakfast tea. I'm totally not interested, and I was a little disappointed. I called the customer service number, 888-884-8327, and after pressing 1, I talked to a real person! She told me that the item numbers must have been misread and that they would send me something as a replacement since they are currently out of stock of the Genmaicha. She had a couple of ideas for another kind to try, so they are sending me an equivalent amount of Japan Bancha (and a few samples) instead. I'm really happy with their customer service, and I'll definitely do business with them again!


If you are not a big fan of the Sencha I am not sure you are going to be a big fan of the Bancha. They are pretty similar. One of these days I'll have to taste them at the same time and see if I can tell them apart.

Sencha seems to be the green tea that is most commonly used in blends and infused. At least, it is the tea that pops up most frequently on the labels I read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

For the Keurig owners here, I just posted some K-Cups for sale over on the buy, sell, trade board. It's your fault I got it, so I thought somebody might like the ones we don't..Mainly Extra Bold..Nothing wrong with them and we've only had them about a month.

Don't worry, I'm not parting with my Keurig...It's nearly as important as my Bella.


----------



## chobitz

Right now I am drinking an iced tea I found at Le Gourmet Chef. Its from a company called New Leaf and its Oolong with Lemon and evaporated cane sugar (whatever THAT is). I also got a white tea with melon from the same company.

Oddly they call Oolong's 'Blue Tea'. Anyone heard oolong tea called Blue Tea? 

Oh and BTW it doesn't taste like feet   But I do notice Oolong's have a slightly unpleasant smell.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Well I am glad that the Oolong tastes better this time around. I cannot say that I have noticed the aroma before. I drink three or four Oolongs and have not noticed an unpleasant aroma.

Glad that you are liking the teas!

I have never heard this before. I guess you learn something new every day. A couple of different explinations.

http://www.bevnet.com/reviews/new_leaf_blue/

"According to the Ancient Chinese Tea Masters, teas are classified in six different tea families, each categorized by a different color. Due to the bluish reflections of the Oolong Tea leaf in its dried form, Oolong Tea is classified as "blue tea" and is said to have similiar benefits to that of Green and Black teas. Please enjoy the delicious taste of New Leaf Blue Tea."

"Blue tea (or Oolong tea) won't look blue, don't panic! It is referred to as blue tea because considered in between green and black teas in terms of its processing and taste. It is stronger than green tea but doesn't have the punch of black tea. "

http://www.leafshop.co.uk/store/detail/147/organic_blue_tea.html


----------



## chobitz

Actually I love Oolong. It was another poster who thought oolong tasted like feet!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't remember who had the Oolong that tasted like feet. Sorry.


----------



## Chad Winters

I picked up some Earl Grey Creme since it came so highly recommended and I liked it a lot!!  A little less bergamot flavor than I am used to but the creaminess was a nice addition. I also grabbed some Moroccan Mint green tea that was very good. 

This is getting almost as bad as my ebook addiction!!


----------



## nickih75

I have the feet tea.. LOL I was in the store where I got it yesterday and the girl working there said that honey should make it better for me.. and she also said once I get used to it I'll really enjoy it.  I have not yet tried it with honey.. I'm afraid..


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I view a tea addiction and a book addiction as good things. The tea is good for the body, soul, and health. Books are great for the soul and mind. An excellent combination!



Chad Winters said:


> I picked up some Earl Grey Creme since it came so highly recommended and I liked it a lot!! A little less bergamot flavor than I am used to but the creaminess was a nice addition. I also grabbed some Moroccan Mint green tea that was very good.
> 
> This is getting almost as bad as my ebook addiction!!


The decreased bergamot is one of the reasons I enjoy it so much. The bergamot upsets my stomach. So I normally need something to eat when drinking most Earl Greys. I love that Early Grey Creamer. Good stuff.



nickih75 said:


> I have the feet tea.. LOL I was in the store where I got it yesterday and the girl working there said that honey should make it better for me.. and she also said once I get used to it I'll really enjoy it. I have not yet tried it with honey.. I'm afraid..


Gee I don't know why you would be afraid. The tea tasted like feet. I am not certain that honey flavored foot is a better taste. Let us know the results when you get around to trying it.


----------



## chocochibi

My Teavana stuff is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chocochibi said:


> My Teavana stuff is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait


WOOHOOO we will want a full report.


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> I have the feet tea.. LOL I was in the store where I got it yesterday and the girl working there said that honey should make it better for me.. and she also said once I get used to it I'll really enjoy it. I have not yet tried it with honey.. I'm afraid..


So she thinks putting honey on a foot would make it yummy? LOL! I think I'd pass that tea along to someone else and get some really good stuff. Like the Earl Grey Creme!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I went to Teavana this weekend (again) and got a truly yummy tea called Azteca Fire.  Think chocolate covered cherries.  mmmmm.  Also got Raspberry Black and really like it.  And I picked up the 32 oz perfect tea maker so I can make tea for my bigger cup.  My hubby said I should just make 2 of the 16 oz batches... I told him to shut up.  If he won't let me get a K2 he can't gripe about me spending a few bucks on tea accessories!  So THERE.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

SongbirdVB said:


> My hubby said I should just make 2 of the 16 oz batches... I told him to shut up.


LOL


----------



## chobitz

I am drinking white ice tea with honeydew melon from New Leaf.


----------



## KindleGirl

I finally got around to trying my new teas from TG. Yesterday I tried the Blackberry as an iced tea - very, very good!  Today I tried the Rooibush Kuruman as a warm tea and that was very good also! That one was so yummy that I don't think I even needed to add much sweetener to it. Still have 3 or 4 others to try yet...something new every day!

Is it just the teas I have picked, or is iced tea fairly expensive to make with the loose teas? To make the iced tea you need to double the tea and then pour over ice to get the right mix, but that seems to take quite a bit of tea for one glass. Just wondering how I can make good tea that doesn't cost me $8 a day for it. Is it best to go back to the tea bags for that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> I went to Teavana this weekend (again) and got a truly yummy tea called Azteca Fire. Think chocolate covered cherries. mmmmm. Also got Raspberry Black and really like it. And I picked up the 32 oz perfect tea maker so I can make tea for my bigger cup. My hubby said I should just make 2 of the 16 oz batches... I told him to shut up. If he won't let me get a K2 he can't gripe about me spending a few bucks on tea accessories! So THERE.


Azteca Fire is really good. Another one of their teas that I enjoyed.

heheh I would have to say that I agree with your hubby. I use the 16 ounce one to fill my tea mug, it holds 24 ounces. If I had a mug that held 32 ounces I would probably get a 32 ounce tea maker.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Azteca Fire is really good. Another one of their teas that I enjoyed.
> 
> heheh I would have to say that I agree with your hubby. I use the 16 ounce one to fill my tea mug, it holds 24 ounces. If I had a mug that held 32 ounces I would probably get a 32 ounce tea maker.


I have a few 32 ounce mugs, plus a 44 ounce one that I use on trips. For soda I have 64 ouncers...


----------



## Chad Winters

I left my electric water boiler kettle thingy at home, now I'm having tea withdrawals at work today!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters said:


> I left my electric water boiler kettle thingy at home, now I'm having tea withdrawals at work today!!


I feel your pain! I had run out of bottled water (the water in my building is awful and I refuse to use it) last week and had to run to the convenience store to buy some.

I have two electric kettles. One for work and one for home.

Have a better tea day tomorrow!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a Pur water filter for my tea water. Cheaper and fewer plastic bottles then bottled water. Work has a water filtration system in place so I don't need to worry about water bottles there either.

Bummer about leaving the kettle at home. I keep a small infuser at the office so if anything happens to the tea machine I can brew tea.

It has been an annoying week or so. I moved work locations and am waiting for my permanent desk so I can't have the tea machine set up. (sigh)


----------



## frojazz

KindleGirl said:


> Is it just the teas I have picked, or is iced tea fairly expensive to make with the loose teas? To make the iced tea you need to double the tea and then pour over ice to get the right mix, but that seems to take quite a bit of tea for one glass. Just wondering how I can make good tea that doesn't cost me $8 a day for it. Is it best to go back to the tea bags for that?


If you don't mind waiting for your tea to cool off, make it like normal and just put it in the fridge. It takes awhile for the temp to get down, but if you make a pitcher-full (like I do in the summer) it'll last a few days.


----------



## nickih75

Crash.. thank you for the advise of those 2 tea sites!  I ordered from Tevana and have now had a chance to try all 3 of the teas I ordered from them ALL of which I really like!  I got Peach Tranquility, Roobios Sweet Amore, and Utopian Jewel.  I was concerned about the Sweet Amore because it kind of smelled like cinnamon and cough syrup mixed together, and the Utopian because it's an Oolong. 

I just last night placed an order with TG and I have a bunch of new ones coming in that one.  I don't remember what all I ordered and am beginning to think I need another Perfect Tea Maker!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like Oolongs but it seems like I am in the minority. It took me a while to try them but once I did, I found that I enjoyed them. Watching the steeping time. If you let them over step (ie 7 minutes) they will be really strong, and possibly taste like feet. I normally steep my Oolongs about 4-5 minutes.

You are the first person her to manage a tea order were I have not tried any of the teas. Kudos!


----------



## Lindalkcruise

I really liked the Teavana Green tea heaven! I need to order more, my two ounces are not going to last long. So far that has been my fav. of what I ordered.


----------



## chocochibi

I got my Teavana stuff yesterday. They said they had the perfect teacups in stock when I ordered, but my stuff arrived without them... backorder cancelled.
I love the perfect teamaker though, I got Irish breakfast tea, which has a nice brisk flavor, I had mine with a little sugar and milk. I also got Green Tea Heaven which I sweetened a little, but won't next time as I thought it was sweet enough. I'm going to be ordering some teas from TG now as well. I wish we had a Teavana near me as I really wanted the 2 perfect teacups... I know I don't need them, but I just like the look of them. Hopefully the website will have them in stock again soon.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I use a Pur water filter for my tea water. Cheaper and fewer plastic bottles then bottled water. Work has a water filtration system in place so I don't need to worry about water bottles there either.


I use the 5 gallon bottles with my water cooler. LOVE having that thing! It costs about a dollar a gallon and is well worth it (IMHO) to have nice cold water in my office whenever I want it. The water cooler was my birthday present from my hubby a couple of years ago, he was surprised I wanted it but it's one of the best gifts ever. Especially since he buys the water and delivers it to my office!  It's also nice that the bottles are returned to Culligan and reused.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

chocochibi said:


> I got my Teavana stuff yesterday. They said they had the perfect teacups in stock when I ordered, but my stuff arrived without them... backorder cancelled.
> I love the perfect teamaker though, I got Irish breakfast tea, which has a nice brisk flavor, I had mine with a little sugar and milk. I also got Green Tea Heaven which I sweetened a little, but won't next time as I thought it was sweet enough. I'm going to be ordering some teas from TG now as well. I wish we had a Teavana near me as I really wanted the 2 perfect teacups... I know I don't need them, but I just like the look of them. Hopefully the website will have them in stock again soon.


Check TG's page, they might have something similar.



SongbirdVB said:


> I use the 5 gallon bottles with my water cooler. LOVE having that thing! It costs about a dollar a gallon and is well worth it (IMHO) to have nice cold water in my office whenever I want it. The water cooler was my birthday present from my hubby a couple of years ago, he was surprised I wanted it but it's one of the best gifts ever. Especially since he buys the water and delivers it to my office!  It's also nice that the bottles are returned to Culligan and reused.


Coolio. I love recycling.


----------



## SongbirdVB

chocochibi said:


> I got my Teavana stuff yesterday. They said they had the perfect teacups in stock when I ordered, but my stuff arrived without them... backorder cancelled.
> I love the perfect teamaker though, I got Irish breakfast tea, which has a nice brisk flavor, I had mine with a little sugar and milk. I also got Green Tea Heaven which I sweetened a little, but won't next time as I thought it was sweet enough. I'm going to be ordering some teas from TG now as well. I wish we had a Teavana near me as I really wanted the 2 perfect teacups... I know I don't need them, but I just like the look of them. Hopefully the website will have them in stock again soon.


I like my perfect tea cups, but I don't LOVE them. They're a tad too wide at the top to fit the perfect tea maker well, it makes for a precarious balancing act while draining the tea. But I do like the fact that they're clear (love to look at my pretty tea) and heavy glass.


----------



## Chad Winters

so in the 16oz Perfect Teamaker, are you guys using 2 or 3 teaspoons of tea?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Chad Winters said:


> so in the 16oz Perfect Teamaker, are you guys using 2 or 3 teaspoons of tea?


It depends on the tea. The table I have says:

White, Rooibos, Mate, and Herbal use 1.5, 
Green, Oolong, and Black use 1

Those are per 8 ounces of tea, so double for the 16 oz Perfect Tea Maker.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What SongbirdVB said. Sorry, missed that post.


----------



## Chad Winters

exactly, I'm trying to decide if I should use 2 or 3 teaspoons. I should be able to figure it out by trial and error......but I like to it right.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just had a cup of delicious Butter Toffee coffee... you use 1 K-cup. Not that anyone cares...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I just had a cup of delicious Butter Toffee coffee... you use 1 K-cup. Not that anyone cares...


I use two..but I have a really big cup! It's still my favorite K-cup.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

We are going to have to post here daily Luv. It is my favorite flavored coffee, I like it better than Mudslide. These tea lovers are serious...


----------



## Chad Winters

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I just had a cup of delicious Butter Toffee coffee... you use 1 K-cup. Not that anyone cares...


LOL!!

My wife still loves the Keurig I gave her for Christmas. That may have been my best gift ever!! (stupid diamond earrings.......)


----------



## nickih75

I have a Keurig that both my husband and I use daily.  I think Butter Toffee and Mudslide are a tie for me as favorites.  

I'm new to the Tea world but am finding I really enjoy that as well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> LOL!!
> 
> My wife still loves the Keurig I gave her for Christmas. That may have been my best gift ever!! (stupid diamond earrings.......)


LOL Come to think of it I like my Keurig better than my diamond earrings. I use it more often and I looove a good cuppa Joe. You tea lovers were beginning to monopollize the thread, felt obligated for all coffee lover's in America to attempt to turn it around.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll pick a Keurig over diamonds any day..then again, I've been buying Diamonique off of QVC for 15 years...I'm hard on my jewelry and lose everything..Diamonds aren't the best option for me. 

I just tried the Gloria Jeans Irish Cream..I give it 4 stars


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The best Christmas gift my fiance ever gave me was my softball bat. Too bad it was deemed illegal and had to be returned. The good news is that I ended up with two softball bats instead of the one, both of which hit very well.

You coffee lovers could discuss bean quality, grind size, and all that type of stuff but you don't. I can't help it that the tea folks enjoy discussing optimum steeping temperatures and time and amount of leaves and different types of tea.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Well..........my replacement Keurig showed up today! I like the bold coffee's the best. My fav. flavored one would be the blueberry.

I placed my second Teavana order a few minutes ago.


----------



## Angela

Sorry Linda and Luv... I have been guilty of the tea talk too!! I would love to talk coffee as well, but I still don't have my Keurig so I have been experimenting with the teas as my hubby's request!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lindalkcruise said:


> Well..........my replacement Keurig showed up today! I like the bold coffee's the best. My fav. flavored one would be the blueberry.
> 
> I placed my second Teavana order a few minutes ago.


What did you order?



Angela said:


> Sorry Linda and Luv... I have been guilty of the tea talk too!! I would love to talk coffee as well, but I still don't have my Keurig so I have been experimenting with the teas as my hubby's request!


Nothing wrong with talking tea. (snifs)


----------



## SongbirdVB

Angela said:


> Sorry Linda and Luv... I have been guilty of the tea talk too!! I would love to talk coffee as well, but I still don't have my Keurig so I have been experimenting with the teas as my hubby's request!


Guilty? GUILTY??  Tea lovers are not criminals! 

Edited to add: I hadn't seen your post Crash... don't let 'em make you cry!! Big meanies.


----------



## Chad Winters

SongbirdVB said:


> Guilty? GUILTY??  Tea lovers are not criminals!
> 
> Edited to add: I hadn't seen your post Crash... don't let 'em make you cry!! Big meanies.


Yes, maybe coffee drinking makes you mean! We should run a study........


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters said:


> Yes, maybe coffee drinking makes you mean! We should run a study........


Clearly tea drinkers are more sensitive. Excuse me while I go and make a pot of Sencha. I am going to allow the warmth of the cup and the scent of the tea soothe my frayed nerves.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ProfCrash said:


> The best Christmas gift my fiance ever gave me was my softball bat. Too bad it was deemed illegal and had to be returned. The good news is that I ended up with two softball bats instead of the one, both of which hit very well.
> 
> You coffee lovers could discuss bean quality, grind size, and all that type of stuff but you don't. I can't help it that the tea folks enjoy discussing optimum steeping temperatures and time and amount of leaves and different types of tea.


You tea lovers are such meanies , making us aware of our lack of knowledge about coffee. 

If it tastes good I would assume that is the highest quality of bean. I know it comes in whole bean or ground and I like it hot except in summer when I will take it over ice or smoothie.

Excuse me while I google "Coffee Lover's Class" so I will measure up to expectations on this thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You tea lovers are such meanies , making us aware of our lack of knowledge about coffee.
> 
> If it tastes good I would assume that is the highest quality of bean. I know it comes in whole bean or ground and I like it hot except in summer when I will take it over ice or smoothie.
> 
> Excuse me while I google "Coffee Lover's Class" so I will measure up to expectations on this thread.


heheh I had assumed that all the coffee fanatics were into the beans and the like. I have friends who love visiting roasting houses and the like. They only use a French Press and grind their coffee at home for the most full flavor. They make me look like a tea novice.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You tea lovers are such meanies , making us aware of our lack of knowledge about coffee.
> 
> If it tastes good I would assume that is the highest quality of bean. I know it comes in whole bean or ground and I like it hot except in summer when I will take it over ice or smoothie.
> 
> Excuse me while I google "Coffee Lover's Class" so I will measure up to expectations on this thread.


I would even talk coffee with you... but the only thing I know about coffee is that I don't like it. Sorry! 

I had a big cup of Azteca Fire this morning, yummy. Now I'm sipping some Bossa Nova (non-footy oolong) while I wait for a conference call meeting to start. I have gone so far as to get a timer so I don't overbrew my tea, and it made a HUGE difference. But I haven't picked up a temperature gauge... yet.


----------



## chobitz

I love coffee AND tea!

BTW Starbucks is now selling boxes of 'instant coffee'. They swear it tastes as good as fresh brewed. I'm not buying it


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> I would even talk coffee with you... but the only thing I know about coffee is that I don't like it. Sorry!
> 
> I had a big cup of Azteca Fire this morning, yummy. Now I'm sipping some Bossa Nova (non-footy oolong) while I wait for a conference call meeting to start. I have gone so far as to get a timer so I don't overbrew my tea, and it made a HUGE difference. But I haven't picked up a temperature gauge... yet.


I don't use a temperature gauge either. Doesn't the vanilla in the Bossa Nova taste great? When I first ordered it, it took me about two weeks to go through my 100 gram bag and then they were sold out. Now I order it in 250 gram bags.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I don't use a temperature gauge either. Doesn't the vanilla in the Bossa Nova taste great? When I first ordered it, it took me about two weeks to go through my 100 gram bag and then they were sold out. Now I order it in 250 gram bags.


In the Bossa Nova it's the hazelnut brittle that makes me smile. Also makes me want to chew the tea leaves...

Now I'm drinking some Connor's Cream. Yum! I bought 250 grams of this one so I'm glad I like it.

It's a TG day for me. I'd been neglecting my TG teas after discovering the Teavana store, so I'm dedicating today to TG. =D


----------



## luvmy4brats

My extent of coffee making skills is this:

1. make sure resivoir is filled
2. choose a K-cup
3. insert into machine
4. make sure coffee cup is on tray
5. select cup size
6. stand there about 30 seconds
7. Enjoy! (usually after adding cream and sugar)

I often have difficulty with steps 2 and 4.


----------



## SongbirdVB

luvmy4brats said:


> My extent of coffee making skills is this:
> 
> 1. make sure resivoir is filled
> 2. choose a K-cup
> 3. insert into machine
> 4. make sure coffee cup is on tray
> 5. select cup size
> 6. stand there about 30 seconds
> 7. Enjoy! (usually after adding cream and sugar)
> 
> I often have difficulty with steps 2 and 4.


LOL! My coffee making skills would be described as:

Send coffee drinker to Bux.

That's it, one step!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> In the Bossa Nova it's the hazelnut brittle that makes me smile. Also makes me want to chew the tea leaves...
> 
> Now I'm drinking some Connor's Cream. Yum! I bought 250 grams of this one so I'm glad I like it.
> 
> It's a TG day for me. I'd been neglecting my TG teas after discovering the Teavana store, so I'm dedicating today to TG. =D


LOL devoting a day to one brand of tea. I had not thought of that. Then again, 95% of my tea is from TG.


----------



## nickih75

My TG order just came!!  Oh how hard it was to choose a 1st.. LOL  I ended up with Blackberry, it's sweet and tart and VERY BERRY good!!  

Ok so what I ordered is..
Rooibush Kuruman
Chocolate Enlightenment
Blood Orange
Blackberry
Rooibush Strawberry Cream
Kashmir Khali Kahwa
Cream and Nut Brittle

They sent me a sample of Strawberry Pepper, a book of some sort, and a really nice plastic spoon.  

I should add that I placed this order on Sunday night my total was a hair over $35 so I got the free shipping and it came today!  I'm very impressed!!


----------



## KindleGirl

I had the Blackberry the other day as an iced tea and it was very yummy!!  I also tried the Rooisbush Kuruman (another yummy warm one) and today I tried the Anna - also very, very good!  So far I've liked all of the ones I have bought. I think I have 2 more, Roasted Almond & White Strawberry, that I need to try. It's been a yummy tea week!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Congrats! You have some great teas there. 

The book is their catalog and talks about the different regions tea is from and how it is prepared. It is pretty informative. The tea spoon is wonderful. I have bunches of them. That allows me to carry them to different destinations and then leave them. 

I would love a report on the Blood Orange Tea. It sounds interesting.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(giggles)

All the yummy tea goodness around us!

And the best part is, as you develop a a little collection you will have teas to fit any given mood and state of mind.


----------



## nickih75

I just finished a cup of the Blood Orange, it's good.  It's got a nice orange flavor without being overwhelming.

I don't think I put enough tea in tho.. it was kind of weak..  Also I used raw sugar to sweeten it and I think honey might be a better option.  I do think tho if you're one that doesn't usually sweeten tea you'd be perfectly happy with out any.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I just finished my afternoon cafe'. Tried a new one, Green Mountain Hazelnut, I give it 5 stars.


----------



## SongbirdVB

nickih75 said:


> My TG order just came!! Oh how hard it was to choose a 1st.. LOL I ended up with Blackberry, it's sweet and tart and VERY BERRY good!!
> 
> Ok so what I ordered is..
> Rooibush Kuruman
> Chocolate Enlightenment
> Blood Orange
> Blackberry
> Rooibush Strawberry Cream
> Kashmir Khali Kahwa
> Cream and Nut Brittle
> 
> They sent me a sample of Strawberry Pepper, a book of some sort, and a really nice plastic spoon.
> 
> I should add that I placed this order on Sunday night my total was a hair over $35 so I got the free shipping and it came today! I'm very impressed!!


I'm SAD! I've ordered from TG TWICE and not gotten a book.  I NEEEEEED the book! Can I get it for my Kindle?


----------



## nickih75

woohoo!  Post #800 on our little thread!

VB I bet if you called TG and said you'd really really like their "Book of Tea" they'd send you one


----------



## Chad Winters

nickih75 said:


> woohoo! Post #800 on our little thread!
> 
> VB I bet if you called TG and said you'd really really like their "Book of Tea" they'd send you one


Heck, I'm thinking TG should be sponsoring this thread!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I want a referral bonus!


----------



## nickih75

Crash you certainly deserve a referral bonus!  and a giant THANK YOU!!! for helping me realize tea doesn't have to be bad, or footish


----------



## Lindalkcruise

My latest order from Teavana 

8 oz. of the Green Heaven and a large tin for it. Love their tin's!
Sour Cherry Serenade 2OZ 
2 Teavana Perfect Tea Mug (Wonder if I will get mine?)
Mojo 2OZ
Strawberry Slender 2OZ 
Mrs. Earl Grey 1/4LB 
Peppermint 1/4LB 
Masala Chai 1/4LB

I ordered enough to get the 10% discount. I bought the Peppermint after reading the reviews and they said it helped with upset tummy's.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Lindalkcruise said:


> My latest order from Teavana
> 
> 8 oz. of the Green Heaven and a large tin for it. Love their tin's!
> Sour Cherry Serenade 2OZ
> 2 Teavana Perfect Tea Mug (Wonder if I will get mine?)
> Mojo 2OZ
> Strawberry Slender 2OZ
> Mrs. Earl Grey 1/4LB
> Peppermint 1/4LB
> Masala Chai 1/4LB
> 
> I ordered enough to get the 10% discount. I bought the Peppermint after reading the reviews and they said it helped with upset tummy's.


I want reviews on the fruity teas when you get them, k? And the Mojo, whatever that is... I'll have to visit the website and look that one up!

Am I the only one whose taste changes from day to day? The Connors Cream I loved yesterday tastes kind of... meh... today. Yet I'm sure I'll love it again within the week! Think I'll have a cup of Bossa Nova, then some Desert Moon (not my fave but can't throw it away). It's another TG day!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> I want reviews on the fruity teas when you get them, k? And the Mojo, whatever that is... I'll have to visit the website and look that one up!
> 
> Am I the only one whose taste changes from day to day? The Connors Cream I loved yesterday tastes kind of... meh... today. Yet I'm sure I'll love it again within the week! Think I'll have a cup of Bossa Nova, then some Desert Moon (not my fave but can't throw it away). It's another TG day!


Nope, that is why I have so many teas. Some days some teas taste better to me then others. (shrugs) It is all a matter of what I am feeling in the moment.

The Peppermint is good. I found that I only drank it when I was sick and I did not get sick all that frequently so I tended not to drink it. I am not complaining.

YOu all have to try loose leaf chamomile. Really. It is amazing.


----------



## chobitz

ProfCrash said:


> Nope, that is why I have so many teas. Some days some teas taste better to me then others. (shrugs) It is all a matter of what I am feeling in the moment.
> 
> The Peppermint is good. I found that I only drank it when I was sick and I did not get sick all that frequently so I tended not to drink it. I am not complaining.
> 
> YOu all have to try loose leaf chamomile. Really. It is amazing.


Yep there is a place in town that sells 'gift jars' of chamomile mint tea that is to die for. It comes with 4 sticks of rock honey (rock candy made with honey) and a tea infuser. I love love that tea.

Oh and women when its 'that time' of the month chamomile mint tea is great for cramps. Its great when I am sick. Its a cure all like chicken soup!


----------



## nickih75

I got the coolest new cup today! It would work for coffee, but I got it for tea..

Here is a link http://www.planetarydesign.us/products.html?paction=doubleshot

There is a compartment in the bottom to hold loose tea, keeps it dry and safe!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a couple of different variants of that. They work well while traveling. The one problem is that while the loose leaf tea is prevented from floating around, it still contacts the water and continues to steep.


----------



## frojazz

nickih75 said:


> I got the coolest new cup today! It would work for coffee, but I got it for tea..
> 
> Here is a link http://www.planetarydesign.us/products.html?paction=doubleshot
> 
> There is a compartment in the bottom to hold loose tea, keeps it dry and safe!


I like all the colors it comes in!



SongbirdVB said:


> Am I the only one whose taste changes from day to day? The Connors Cream I loved yesterday tastes kind of... meh... today. Yet I'm sure I'll love it again within the week! Think I'll have a cup of Bossa Nova, then some Desert Moon (not my fave but can't throw it away). It's another TG day!


I totally hear you. My tastes even change in bigger cycles then that; I'll not drink one kind for weeks and then go back to it like an old friend. I find myself ordering more tea when I have plenty just to have a larger selection. Through trial and error, I've found that buying in smaller amounts is better for me than buying in bulk and having too much tea taking up space I could use for more selections...

I have found a few kinds that I have to always have around, though!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> I like all the colors it comes in!
> 
> I totally hear you. My tastes even change in bigger cycles then that; I'll not drink one kind for weeks and then go back to it like an old friend. I find myself ordering more tea when I have plenty just to have a larger selection. Through trial and error, I've found that buying in smaller amounts is better for me than buying in bulk and having too much tea taking up space I could use for more selections...
> 
> I have found a few kinds that I have to always have around, though!


(sniffles) I think I have cloned myself....

My problem is that my regular teas are growing as I discover more that I like. I have learned not to reorder until I am down to 25% of my regular tea amount, otherwise I spend too much. Waiting means that I replace my empty regulars and then only add a few new ones that sound interesting. Before I would order when I ran out of a couple of my favorites and then feel the need to add more interesting looking teas.

It has been a long time since I stepped inside Teavana, I know I would spend a ton.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> My problem is that my regular teas are growing as I discover more that I like. I have learned not to reorder until I am down to 25% of my regular tea amount, otherwise I spend too much. Waiting means that I replace my empty regulars and then only add a few new ones that sound interesting. Before I would order when I ran out of a couple of my favorites and then feel the need to add more interesting looking teas.
> 
> It has been a long time since I stepped inside Teavana, I know I would spend a ton.


I'm going to have to adopt your system. I have a TON of tea right now, 15 different ones just in my desk drawer at work! So I'm putting myself on tea-buying restriction until I pare it down a bit.

Today has been a fruity tea day, for the most part. I started with a cup of Bossa Nova (not fruity, I know), then moved on to Mr. Olivanders Magic potion (very good but not "magically delicious"), and am sipping a cup of Rhubarb Cream right now. Think I'll have another of these before I get off of work for the day in 1.5 hours...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have 22 teas at work and 10 at home. And that is my behaving myself collection. I do have four empty tins at home calling to me. The long to be filled. 

I finally got my full time desk at work so I have been able to set up the tea machine. I am a happy camper.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I have 22 teas at work and 10 at home. And that is my behaving myself collection. I do have four empty tins at home calling to me. The long to be filled.


But I just got my first loose teas about a month ago! LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh Well, you have had some help.

hmmm I wonder if someone can make me a Tea Enabler banner for my signature?


----------



## SongbirdVB

And I need a banner that says "It's all Crash's fault..."

I'm out of here for the day, y'all have a good one.  Never did get to have that last cup of tea either.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> And I need a banner that says "It's all Crash's fault..."
> 
> I'm out of here for the day, y'all have a good one. Never did get to have that last cup of tea either.


Have one at home. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Cowgirl

I am also just simple and less discriminating in the tea department....Sometimes I just like a good flavored teabag...For people in the California, Arizona and Nevada who have a Fresh and Easy store...try their pomegranite white tea bags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sailorman said:


> Okay, I know it's a sacrilege on this thread. I've been all about Teavana and loose leaf teas and all of that for a long time.
> 
> _Until recently!_
> 
> I still can appreciate the others, but the other day I bought a box of . And I love it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just simple and less discriminating, but this is great tea.
> 
> There has to be some reason it is the number 1 tea in England.


I wouldn't say it is sacrilege. Different tastes and all that stuff. (grins) Knowing good bagged tea is important for long plane flights were washing an infuser out is a pain in the butt.


----------



## pomlover2586

I am a coffee person.....but I require more milk and sugar than actual coffee......Starbucks likes me because their frappuccinos are my idea of coffee.....oh!!! And their White chocolate mocha w rasberry YUMMMYY!!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

sailorman said:


> Okay, I know it's a sacrilege on this thread. I've been all about Teavana and loose leaf teas and all of that for a long time.
> 
> _Until recently!_
> 
> I still can appreciate the others, but the other day I bought a box of . And I love it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just simple and less discriminating, but this is great tea.
> 
> There has to be some reason it is the number 1 tea in England.


I'm going to go totally OT here (gasp) to ask sailorman a question:

I just sent myself a sample of "Bloody Jack" after noticing it in your signature. It looks quite good! Are you the author, or is it a favorite book?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://health.msn.com/health-topics/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100233884&imageindex=2

"Green tea

One of the first plant-based chemicals to be studied for its anti-cancer properties, catechins-the chemicals in green tea-have been known for some time to prevent and reduce recurrence of breast and other cancers. With this particular chemical, experts even know why: a chemical known as EGCG inhibits breast tumor growth, a University of Mississippi study shows. Just two cups a day is enough to do the trick."

I think they probably mean a normal 6 ounce cup of tea. I believe that is the amount because most tea bags and teaspoons are meant to be made with 6 ounces of tea.

Just remember, milk blocks the anti-cancer goodies so try and drink your green tea without milk.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I'll let you know, sailorman, but it might be a while until I get to it... I'm too cheap to buy it at the current price!  =D


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sailorman said:


> No. I wish I could say I was. I just keep the current book(s) that I am reading in the signature. This was just a book that I stumbled accross,,, kind of a young adult read, but quite entertaining. Let me know what you think.


I love that Sailorman does this, I've read 2 books I got from him and both were very good.


----------



## Kindgirl

My morning routine at work where they have a great coffee bar:  

Fat free sugar free caramel macchiato no whip extra shot of espresso.  Yum!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kindgirl said:


> My morning routine at work where they have a great coffee bar:
> 
> Fat free sugar free caramel macchiato no whip extra shot of espresso. Yum!


Yummy, one of my favorite too minus the extra expresso shot.


----------



## Kindgirl

I only get the extra shot sometimes... like when I stay up too late reading on my Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Seriously?  We've gone almost a WEEK without mentioning TEA??!!  

I'm having some Azteca Fire and it's yummy.  Yesterday my boss brought in some 9 Treasures, it was good but a bit too delicate for me.  She said it was pretty expensive too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh well it strikes me as weird to just randomly post. The Azteca Fire is very good. I am getting close to making a tea order. It has been a while, I have four empty tins, and some tins are running low. When I make my order, I'll make sure everyone knows what I bought.

Ah tea


----------



## luvmy4brats

SongbirdVB said:


> Seriously? We've gone almost a WEEK without mentioning TEA??!!


Have to ask, do you watch Grey's Anatomy? Seriously?

I'm actually going to Teavana this afternoon before work. Just for a look to see what I can find.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope, no Grey's Anatomy for me. Dare I ask why?

heheheh You will find plenty. I suggest walking in with a budget in mind. If you need advice, let us know.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The seriously remark... It's in every episode.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

luvmy4brats said:


> The seriously remark... It's in every episode.


Whew. I was expecting some weird illness related to tea obsessions.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL! No. I just saw Songbird ask..Seriously? and was curious. I know that's where I picked it up. I never used to say it until I started watching the show.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got a new shipment of samples yesterday. Had Coffee People's Donut Shop this morning. I would give it 3.5 stars. It was good but I like a bolder roast, not strong enough for me.


----------



## SongbirdVB

luvmy4brats said:


> Have to ask, do you watch Grey's Anatomy? Seriously?
> 
> I'm actually going to Teavana this afternoon before work. Just for a look to see what I can find.


Nope, luv, no GA for me. Who knows WHERE I picked that one up. LOL!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got a new shipment of samples yesterday. Had Coffee People's Donut Shop this morning. I would give it 3.5 stars. It was good but I like a bolder roast, not strong enough for me.


I haven't tried that one. My husband wasn't crazy about it.

I just had plain old decaf this morning. I've been drinking a bit too much coffee lately (it's so yummy) and had a horrible migraine last week. After a few days I'll switch back to my half decaf/half flavored mix. I was doing good with that, but then went to full cups of the flavored. Bad, Bad girl.


----------



## kevindorsey

I drink about 5 cups of tea every day.  Natural black tea. Coffee is definitely a lot more processed and not as healthy overall.  If I drink coffee I prefer to drink Turkish, as it tastes way better and usually make it out of fresh whole beans.

Anybody else prefers Turkish?


----------



## frojazz

SongbirdVB said:


> Seriously? We've gone almost a WEEK without mentioning TEA??!!


I was just thinking this today, too!! LOL



SongbirdVB said:


> I'm having some Azteca Fire and it's yummy. Yesterday my boss brought in some 9 Treasures, it was good but a bit too delicate for me. She said it was pretty expensive too!


I got 9 Treasures the last time I ordered from Teavana, and I don't like it. My hubby does, but he would prefer Green Tea Heaven. (Both 9 and Heaven are easy to steep too long and make bitter.) I've been making his tea from the 9 Treasures just to use it up! I need to empty some tins before I order any more. I was told that our CC bill is too high, and we have to get it down before I can order any more tea or Kindle accessories!! (Good thing I got the Oberon ordered.  )


----------



## MamaProfCrash

kevindorsey said:


> I drink about 5 cups of tea every day. Natural black tea. Coffee is definitely a lot more processed and not as healthy overall. If I drink coffee I prefer to drink Turkish, as it tastes way better and usually make it out of fresh whole beans.
> 
> Anybody else prefers Turkish?


What exactly is natural black tea? Sorry, I have not seen it discussed that way before. Do you have a link or a brand that you drink?


----------



## SongbirdVB

frojazz said:


> I got 9 Treasures the last time I ordered from Teavana, and I don't like it. My hubby does, but he would prefer Green Tea Heaven. (Both 9 and Heaven are easy to steep too long and make bitter.) I've been making his tea from the 9 Treasures just to use it up! I need to empty some tins before I order any more. I was told that our CC bill is too high, and we have to get it down before I can order any more tea or Kindle accessories!! (Good thing I got the Oberon ordered.  )


My boss was so funny... I loaned her the infuser I had in my desk because I use my Perfect Tea Maker now. She took the black tea she had gotten at Teavana and made a cup of tea. She took one sip and called me in, said it's really BITTER. I asked her how much tea she had used and how long she let it steep. She said she "just dumped some in" and I looked... there was about twice as much as she would have needed. Then she let it steep for 10+ minutes. I just laughed at her. No doubt it was bitter!!

I gave her my extra tea scoop from TG, then turned the bag of tea over so she could see how much she was supposed to use and how long to let it brew. Then she started laughing at herself.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> My boss was so funny... I loaned her the infuser I had in my desk because I use my Perfect Tea Maker now. She took the black tea she had gotten at Teavana and made a cup of tea. She took one sip and called me in, said it's really BITTER. I asked her how much tea she had used and how long she let it steep. She said she "just dumped some in" and I looked... there was about twice as much as she would have needed. Then she let it steep for 10+ minutes. I just laughed at her. No doubt it was bitter!!
> 
> I gave her my extra tea scoop from TG, then turned the bag of tea over so she could see how much she was supposed to use and how long to let it brew. Then she started laughing at herself.


LOL At least she had a good laugh. I gave my MIL a perfect tea maker. She put the tea and hot water in and then immediately put it on her mug. It made really weak tea. I was still sleeping so I had to show her (and the four other grown adults in the room) how to use it properly. "You let it steep and then you put it on the mug".

Apparently making tea is more difficult then we thought.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't tried that one. My husband wasn't crazy about it.
> 
> I just had plain old decaf this morning. I've been drinking a bit too much coffee lately (it's so yummy) and had a horrible migraine last week. After a few days I'll switch back to my half decaf/half flavored mix. I was doing good with that, but then went to full cups of the flavored. Bad, Bad girl.


I'll keep you posted, got about 12 to 15 new samples.


----------



## frojazz

Songbird,
It is a good thing you were there to help your boss out. She might have assumed that all tea was bitter!!



ProfCrash said:


> LOL At least she had a good laugh. I gave my MIL a perfect tea maker. She put the tea and hot water in and then immediately put it on her mug. It made really weak tea. I was still sleeping so I had to show her (and the four other grown adults in the room) how to use it properly. "You let it steep and then you put it on the mug".
> 
> Apparently making tea is more difficult then we thought.


And--where would the world of tea be if it wasn't for people like Prof?!?


----------



## SongbirdVB

frojazz said:


> Songbird,
> It is a good thing you were there to help your boss out. She might have assumed that all tea was bitter!!
> And--where would the world of tea be if it wasn't for people like Prof?!?


True enough... without Crash I'd have been LOST! Everything I know about tea I learned from Crash. 

I had made my boss a cup of Earl Grey Creme so she knew not all teas were bitter, she knew she had messed it up somehow. LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I learned from friends and am more then happy to share the knowledge. As faulty as it may be.


----------



## Kind

I drink a cup of green tea in the morning and one about 45 minutes before bed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kind said:


> I drink a cup of green tea in the morning and one about 45 minutes before bed.


What kind of green tea? Details please.


----------



## Leslie

I just got an email newsletter from Keurig and Twining has three new tea K-cups: camomile, peppermint, and African rooibos red tea. I know the last one was one that Prof Crash has talked about. I ordered up sample paks of each to see what they are like. I also ordered a box of Fair Trade Island Coconut from Green Mountain coffee which is one of their spring flavors. It sounded good!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

All three sound good. Enjoy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had a delicious Swiss Chocolate Almond by Bellaccinno which was definitely a 5 star, better than Mudslide.


----------



## Sofie

Folgers Classic Roast?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sofie said:


> Folgers Classic Roast?


Isn't the tea equivalent Lipton?


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Isn't the tea equivalent Lipton?


SNORT!!


----------



## frojazz

I made iced tea with TG's Rhubarb Cream. Yum-O!!! 
*sip* It is soooo good. (Is it summer yet? This is a patio-sippin tea!!  )

FYI: I made it just like I'd normally make hot tea, but made a pitcher-full and let it cool in the fridge (overnight, but it was hard to let it sit that long without a taste.). I then made some simple syrup by bringing equal parts water and sugar (1 1/2 cups of each) to a boil and taking it off the heat. It was *too much*, so I'm glad I added it a little at a time. I'm going to have to say it one more time: yum-o!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> I made iced tea with TG's Rhubarb Cream. Yum-O!!!
> *sip* It is soooo good. (Is it summer yet? This is a patio-sippin tea!!  )
> 
> FYI: I made it just like I'd normally make hot tea, but made a pitcher-full and let it cool in the fridge (overnight, but it was hard to let it sit that long without a taste.). I then made some simple syrup by bringing equal parts water and sugar (1 1/2 cups of each) to a boil and taking it off the heat. It was *too much*, so I'm glad I added it a little at a time. I'm going to have to say it one more time: yum-o!!!


Sounds like a winner. Lets here it for experimentation. Now you know you are going to have to buy more tea...


----------



## frojazz

Yeah, I had a full enough basket at Teavana the other day to get free shipping and 10% off my tea purchase, but I decided that I need a Borsa Bella kindle purse instead!!  LOL


----------



## Dori

Yikes,  I haven't been on too much lately and I am 43 pages behind on Coffee or Tea.  Had my Keurig since Christmas and have found my favorites to be Hazelnut and Cinnamon Mocha.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Yikes, I haven't been on too much lately and I am 43 pages behind on Coffee or Tea. Had my Keurig since Christmas and have found my favorites to be Hazelnut and Cinnamon Mocha.


We NEED you here Dori. No need to read the 43 pages, the tea lovers here are more knowledgeable than we coffee lovers. They know all about the leaves, loose tea, tea bags, temperature, tea pots, ...  

I had Coffee Lovers Wake Up Call this morning and I give it 5 stars.

I am still loving my Keurig too Dori!


----------



## Kindle Convert

K-Cup Coffee...Green Mountain Dark Magic...YUMMMMMM!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kindle Convert said:


> K-Cup Coffee...Green Mountain Dark Magic...YUMMMMMM!


My hubby loves that one also.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Yikes, I haven't been on too much lately and I am 43 pages behind on Coffee or Tea. Had my Keurig since Christmas and have found my favorites to be Hazelnut and Cinnamon Mocha.


There's one I like...Van Houtte Kilimanjaro? I think that's it (the box is at the office and I am home). It was one of the sample boxes that I received with my Keurig. But I am really finding that I make more tea than coffee, however. And at home, my daughter makes hot chocolate.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> There's one I like...Van Houtte Kilimanjaro? I think that's it (the box is at the office and I am home). It was one of the sample boxes that I received with my Keurig. But I am really finding that I make more tea than coffee, however. And at home, my daughter makes hot chocolate.
> 
> L


You will be assimilated.

Whoops did I type that?


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> You will be assimilated.
> 
> Whoops did I type that?


I told you, I bought that sample pak of the Roobiboos stuff you are always raving about! I would never have even known what it was if not for this thread.

L


----------



## Latjoe

I've been enjoying reading this thread.  A cup of tea makes reading even more pleasant.  I like most kinds of tea.  I buy mine from Special Teas. They have such a good selection, and with every order you get a free sample.  My current fav's:

for Oolong, I like Ti Kuan Yin
for Green:  Lung Ching or 3 Cups Fragrance
For totally splurging, my current favorite green is China Snow Buds Mountain Green.

I also like rooibus tea.  I learned about it while reading the series Number One Ladies Detective Agency.  It's set in Botswana and the main character was always drinking Red Bush tea (aka rooibus).

Kathie


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> I told you, I bought that sample pak of the Roobiboos stuff you are always raving about! I would never have even known what it was if not for this thread.
> 
> L


I know. I was joking. There have been some posts from the coffee drinkers talking about the tea folks so I took your post as a chance to make an apparently lame joke.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> We NEED you here Dori. No need to read the 43 pages, the tea lovers here are more knowledgeable than we coffee lovers. They know all about the leaves, loose tea, tea bags, temperature, tea pots, ...
> 
> I had Coffee Lovers Wake Up Call this morning and I give it 5 stars.
> 
> I am still loving my Keurig too Dori!


I have to agree, we need you Dori!

I tried the GJ's German Chocolate today and I give it 2 stars. In my opinon, coffee and coconut just don't go well together. (It smelled good though.)


----------



## Dori

I have that GJ German Choc Cake in my samples.  I haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> I have that GJ German Choc Cake in my samples. I haven't tasted it yet.


Want to hear after you try it. Have you tried the Bellaccinno Swiss Chocolate Almond, it is yummy. I like it better than Gloria Jean's Mudslide, more chocolate.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Want to hear after you try it. Have you tried the Bellaccinno Swiss Chocolate Almond, it is yummy. I like it better than Gloria Jean's Mudslide, more chocolate.


I have the GJ's Swiss Chocolate, but not the Bellaccino's. I'll have to order it next time.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ProfCrash said:


> I know. I was joking. There have been some posts from the coffee drinkers talking about the tea folks so I took your post as a chance to make an apparently lame joke.


Well it is a Coffee/Tea Thread Prof, but I have to kid ya'll sometimes. Ya'll take your tea serious.  I love a good cuppa coffee but don't know about the beans or grind...


----------



## Dori

I don't know beans about coffee either.  Just sip and enjoy.  I drink tea too,  it leaves (pun intended) me refreshed.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I know. I was joking. There have been some posts from the coffee drinkers talking about the tea folks so I took your post as a chance to make an apparently lame joke.


And I was even more lamely joking back. LOL. Oh well, we tried.

Meanwhile, I am sipping my perfect cup of Lavazza, how I start the day everyday.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> I don't know beans about coffee either. Just sip and enjoy. I drink tea too, it leaves (pun intended) me refreshed.


LOL Dori!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Dori said:


> I don't know beans about coffee either. Just sip and enjoy. I drink tea too, it leaves (pun intended) me refreshed.


Wow that was, well, very punny.


----------



## Cowgirl

ok....so I finally made it to Teavana in Scottsdale and $60 bucks later....I have the perfect teamaker, the mug, the tin to put the tea in, and  bought tea that was $15.00 for 2 oz...snow geisha. This from a person who pays $2.15 for 20 teabags at Fresh  and Easy.  The tea is fantastic and now I can never go back....You people are dangerous!!!  I justified it by saying to myself... I am stimulating the ecomony.


----------



## frojazz

Ooooh...I have not had Snow Geisha.  What does it taste like?

I justify my tea purchases by considering it part of my upkeep.  Take care of yourself first, and all that!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> ok....so I finally made it to Teavana in Scottsdale and $60 bucks later....I have the perfect teamaker, the mug, the tin to put the tea in, and bought tea that was $15.00 for 2 oz...snow geisha. This from a person who pays $2.15 for 20 teabags at Fresh and Easy. The tea is fantastic and now I can never go back....You people are dangerous!!! I justified it by saying to myself... I am stimulating the ecomony.


And another one joins the tea club.

Think of your tea expense as part of your health care plan. Tea has many benefits. It has flouride, so it strengthens your teeth. It has all those anti-oxidants. It warm and tastes yummy. OK, so that is more mental health but mental health is important.

Hey other people enable on the accessories board, I enable tea.


----------



## MAGreen

I am having coffee this morning! I drink both, but this is a coffee morning! Sometimes I like to make chai lattes, and both my kids want them too! They are starting young, especially my 18mo. old son!


----------



## rho

OK - all you Keurig (did I spell that right?) people -- have you ever figured out the cost per cup compared to drip coffee? And does anyone use that grind your own little cup. My coffee maker is leaking and I am getting tired of it at this point - but I have to convince hubby - and he doesn't *like* change. Talk about opposites attracting - I live for change


----------



## stitch

Rho.  I have never figured out the cost per cup but whatever it is it's worth it.  You get the best cup of coffee out of those machines.  The thing that finally sold my husband was that he likes stronger coffee than I do so I just by different k cups for each of us.  Also you only fix a cup when you want it.  No more wasting pots of coffee.  I also like it for when we have company if they drink decaf, tea or hot chocolate the Keurig makes it all.  It's a great machine!


----------



## Cowgirl

frojazz said:


> Ooooh...I have not had Snow Geisha. What does it taste like?
> 
> I justify my tea purchases by considering it part of my upkeep. Take care of yourself first, and all that!!


The smell is amazing...They said it would taste like sour cherries and cranberries and it really does. I'm off to have a cup!


----------



## Dori

Keurig coffee is worth whatever it costs.  Just finished off my morning cup.  Today was Gloria Jeans Hazelnut.  Cost per cup is not any given amount.  I sometimes order enough coffee at Keurig dot com to get no shipping,  I sometimes get it  at Kohls on Sr. Citz. discount day,  I sometimes get it at Bed Bath and Beyond with my discount coupon.  Amazon sometimes has sales too.


----------



## Dori

Way to go Prof.  Every thread needs its own enabler.


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> OK - all you Keurig (did I spell that right?) people -- have you ever figured out the cost per cup compared to drip coffee? And does anyone use that grind your own little cup. My coffee maker is leaking and I am getting tired of it at this point - but I have to convince hubby - and he doesn't *like* change. Talk about opposites attracting - I live for change


My son uses the grind your own little cup in his mini-Keurig. He is enjoying the Blue Mountain coffee he brought back from Jamaica.

I have my Saeco at home and enjoy two perfect cups of coffee from that every morning. It was a splurge when I bought it but it has paid for itself over the years. It is a great machine.

Here at the office, the Keurig is great because it is so neat and tidy and requires minimal clean-up. I don't have a sink in the office and it's great not having a carafe, etc. to wash. I love the variety with it -- different kinds of tea and different kinds of coffee to offer people who come and see me.

Cost per cup may be higher than using a Mr. Coffee, but when you balance that against variety, maintenance, and clean up, it evens out, in my mind.

L


----------



## MAGreen

I think someone said it was around .60 per cup for her family...but I would imagine you could keep an eye out for sales and get it a lot cheaper!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Don't drink your tea too hot. Give it a few minutes to cool. At the end of the article the researchers note that it is not just tea but hot foods as well. So this could apply to other hot beverages.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7965380.stm



> Compared with drinking warm or lukewarm tea (65C or less), drinking hot tea (65-69C) was associated with twice the risk of oesophageal cancer, and drinking very hot tea (70C or more) was associated with an eight-fold increased risk.
> 
> The speed with which people drank their tea was also important.
> 
> Drinking a cup of tea in under two minutes straight after it was poured was associated with a five-fold higher risk of cancer compared with drinking tea four or more minutes after being poured.
> 
> There was no association between the amount of tea consumed and risk of cancer.
> 
> Because the researchers had relied on study participants to say how hot their tea was, they then went on to measure the temperature of tea drunk by nearly 50,000 residents of the same area.
> 
> This ranged from under 60C to more than 70C, and reported tea drinking temperature and actual temperature was found to be similar.





> Oliver Childs, a spokesman for Cancer Research UK, said: "Tea drinking is part of many cultures, and these results certainly don't point to tea itself being the problem.
> 
> "But they do provide more evidence that a regular habit of eating and drinking very hot foods and drinks could increase your risk of developing cancer of the oesophagus."


----------



## rho

ok - even though it is noon - I obviously haven't had enough coffee - or I am a ditz -- or both

but when it says on Amazon for example 
_"Gloria Jean's Coffees, K-Cup, Hazelnut Coffee for Keurig Brewers, 24-Count Boxes (Pack of 2) by Gloria Jean's
Buy new: $28.98 $23.00"_

are you getting 2 boxes of 24


----------



## intinst

Since you are looking at coffee I am going with not enough caffine. There are two boxes of 24.


----------



## Dori

Yep,  packaged two boxes of 24 each.  At Kohl's I  saw a sale for 18 GJ Hazelnut for 9.99 and I went in on Seniors day and got another 15% off of that.  I thought that was a real bargain.  Happy coffeeing,  (is that a word?).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Yep, packaged two boxes of 24 each. At Kohl's I saw a sale for 18 GJ Hazelnut for 9.99 and I went in on Seniors day and got another 15% off of that. I thought that was a real bargain. Happy coffeeing, (is that a word?).


It is a word now Dori.


----------



## Dori

TYVM,  hopping (or is it hoping) I don't show up on a pet peeve board.


----------



## kevindorsey

I can drink my tea as hot as the kettle it came out from.  It takes years of dedicated practice


----------



## Kindle Convert

Dori said:


> Keurig coffee is worth whatever it costs. Just finished off my morning cup. Today was Gloria Jeans Hazelnut. Cost per cup is not any given amount. I sometimes order enough coffee at Keurig dot com to get no shipping, I sometimes get it at Kohls on Sr. Citz. discount day, I sometimes get it at Bed Bath and Beyond with my discount coupon. Amazon sometimes has sales too.


Exactly!! I look at this way...it taste better and is cheaper than Starbucks! For me, I don't spoil myself with things very often, my Kindle and my Keurig are my splurge items. I try to find the K-cups on sale at Target, BB&B, and in between I grind and use the "My K-cup" to brew my coffee.


----------



## egh34

I think this board might be as bad as the accessories board for the Kindle. Anyway, I know that after reading about the Keurig here, I had to have one, and have been going thru both the coffees and the teas. I drink coffee in the morning and teas at night, although I have had a half caff now and again in the evening.

Anyway, I am looking for some recommendations. I have had Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Coffee People's Kona Blend, Caribou, and Gloria Jeans. I want something with more flavor than Caribou and Gloria Jeans, but not as strong as Emeril's and Kona, although I do like strong coffee. Any suggestions?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

egh34 said:


> I think this board might be as bad as the accessories board for the Kindle. Anyway, I know that after reading about the Keurig here, I had to have one, and have been going thru both the coffees and the teas. I drink coffee in the morning and teas at night, although I have had a half caff now and again in the evening.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for some recommendations. I have had Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Coffee People's Kona Blend, Caribou, and Gloria Jeans. I want something with more flavor than Caribou and Gloria Jeans, but not as strong as Emeril's and Kona, although I do like strong coffee. Any suggestions?


Glad you are enjoying your Keurig. I've had mine since December and I love it! I would recommend:

Tully's House Blend
Coffee Peoples Wake UP Call

These are 2 of my fav morning coffee's. Order the 5 pack sampler to see if you like them. I ordered the 24 pack boxes of Coffee People's Donut House and Diedrich's Columbia, not crazy about either. My hubby loves the bold, dark roast and I like medium. Kona is one of my favorirtes though it is somewhat bold.


----------



## Ruby296

rho said:


> ok - even though it is noon - I obviously haven't had enough coffee - or I am a ditz -- or both
> 
> but when it says on Amazon for example
> _"Gloria Jean's Coffees, K-Cup, Hazelnut Coffee for Keurig Brewers, 24-Count Boxes (Pack of 2) by Gloria Jean's
> Buy new: $28.98 $23.00"_
> 
> are you getting 2 boxes of 24


Yes, and if you do auto delivery (you can choose the interval) it's only $19.55 with free shipping. I get my Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee this way since I can't find it locally. That's one of my favorites, another is Green Mt. Nantucket Blend. We've had our Keurig since early January and I can't imagine life w/out it now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I also use the auto ship for my GJ butter toffee and Timothy's World Kona Blend. It is a great deal and you can change the frequency of delivery, skip a delivery or cancel at anytime.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am posting this because I am not sure that all of you know it.
I purchased my Keurig at Bed, Bath and Beyond - nice deal.
My coworkers and I have one also at work.
I purchase all my coffee directly from Green Mountain.  Although you can do so also at Keurig site and Gloria Jeans, etc.
If you join the Green Mountain Cafe Club - regular deliveries, they discount the boxes from $14 per 24 to $12 (says 11.95 - round to 12).
And if you purchase 4 boxes or more at the same time, shipping is free.  Works out to $.50 per Keurig cup.
If you use the Extra Dark ones (or even the regular cups) you can put the water for two large mugs through and still get a hearty cuppa.
That works out to $.25 per cup with no wastage.  
So my real message here is not using the cup twice.

It is the Cafe Club and ordering 4 boxes.  Nice savings.
Most of the stores don't match this price.  Even target  and such - check the per/cup cost.  a box of 18 will cost less but that is 6 less cups than the 24 cup box.  Anyway just wanted to provide the info.


----------



## egh34

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Keurig. I've had mine since December and I love it! I would recommend:
> 
> Tully's House Blend
> Coffee Peoples Wake UP Call
> 
> These are 2 of my fav morning coffee's. Order the 5 pack sampler to see if you like them. I ordered the 24 pack boxes of Coffee People's Donut House and Diedrich's Columbia, not crazy about either. My hubby loves the bold, dark roast and I like medium. Kona is one of my favorirtes though it is somewhat bold.


Thanks for the info. I will put those on the list of wants. Also after reading the last few pages of posts, I found out about the little filter cups you can use for your own coffee. Hurray!! So the Starbucks I bought won't go to waste!!


----------



## Kindle Convert

egh34 said:


> I think this board might be as bad as the accessories board for the Kindle. Anyway, I know that after reading about the Keurig here, I had to have one, and have been going thru both the coffees and the teas. I drink coffee in the morning and teas at night, although I have had a half caff now and again in the evening.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for some recommendations. I have had Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Coffee People's Kona Blend, Caribou, and Gloria Jeans. I want something with more flavor than Caribou and Gloria Jeans, but not as strong as Emeril's and Kona, although I do like strong coffee. Any suggestions?


I like Dark/Bold coffee so one of my personal favorites is Green Mountain Dark Magic...it's yummy!


----------



## rho

Thanks everyone - Keurig is definitely moving up for replacement of what we have - I just have to work on the hubster - 

next question is does anyone have the use your own thing - how does it compare to the Mr Coffee I would make - that could be how I could work around his hatred of change I could get a few of those and set them up the night before so all he had to do was put it in the machine if he got up first.  

I like the idea of half-caf or de-caf later in the day - I love coffee but don't have it after morning because of the caffeine thing and also don't want to make a whole pot.  And I already have insomnia and don't need everyone telling me that is why - short memories would forget that I have had it for about 10 yrs already ya know  

you have all given me something to think about ... thanks


----------



## drenee

Dori said:


> TYVM, hopping (or is it hoping) I don't show up on a pet peeve board.


I don't think making up words will get you onto the pet peeve thread. Especially words about coffee or tea. 
Attorneys make up words all the time. I think they're jealous of the big words doctors get to use.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

rho said:


> Thanks everyone - Keurig is definitely moving up for replacement of what we have - I just have to work on the hubster -
> 
> next question is does anyone have the use your own thing - how does it compare to the Mr Coffee I would make - that could be how I could work around his hatred of change I could get a few of those and set them up the night before so all he had to do was put it in the machine if he got up first.
> 
> I like the idea of half-caf or de-caf later in the day - I love coffee but don't have it after morning because of the caffeine thing and also don't want to make a whole pot. And I already have insomnia and don't need everyone telling me that is why - short memories would forget that I have had it for about 10 yrs already ya know
> 
> you have all given me something to think about ... thanks


My hubby was anti-Keurig, stated he would continue to use our Mr. Coffee. Now he is the one saying, "babe I really liked Rainforest Expresso, can you order that next time?" LOL You get a fresh, hot, cuppa Joe with each brew. You will be amzed at how fast and easy it is. Hubby make shis when he gets up and I make mine. All I did was order and pay for it and it sold itself to my hubby.


----------



## intinst

My eldest son came through on his way to New York and I think we sold him a Keurig. He lives alone and hates the waste of making a pot of coffee to get it to taste right. He tried the Keurig and thought it was the way to go.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Morning all!  I bought a tea sampler from Amazon and got:
Lung Ching 
Ti Kuan Yin
Oolong (hope it doesn't taste like FEET!)
Orchid
Yunnan
Jasmine.

I have googled proper brewing instructions for each since they didn't come with any.  They DID come in wee little tins, but I can't think of how I'm going to repurpose them. They're 1.5 x 2 inches.  Cute though!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The little tins are good for travel. They are easy to carry and allow you to bring your loose leaf with you where ever you go.


----------



## Cowgirl

When I was at Teavana last week I tried the oolong tea...I don't know if I was influenced by the feet comments here but...it did taste like what I imagine feet taste like.  It must be an aquired taste!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have three different Oolongs that I drink. None of them taste like feet. It is probably like a lot of other teas, you need to taste a few and see if there are any that you like.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Tried the Lung Ching. Meh.  I'll probably pass the rest of it along to my father.  If he'll drink tea he got 8 years ago, he'll drink anything!


----------



## Meemo

I haven't read through all 46 pages here, but my husband and I LOVE our Senseo coffeemaker.  He can have his regular, I can have my decaf (it uses the coffee pods, either the Senseo or some of the other pods work as well).  Love being able to make just a cup instead of making a whole pot.  I also use it to make hot chocolate and hot tea.  I know I'm not making "proper" tea, but it works for me.  And I love to make myself a mocha by mixing a packet of hot chocolate mix with coffee.  

If I want a flavored coffee, I use one of my DaVinci syrups - I have a ridiculous number of bottles of the DaVinci sugar-free syrups, picked up when I've found them at Ross or TJ Maxx or wherever.  Mostly though, I just drink it black.


----------



## geoffthomas

rho said:


> Thanks everyone - Keurig is definitely moving up for replacement of what we have - I just have to work on the hubster -
> 
> next question is does anyone have the use your own thing - how does it compare to the Mr Coffee I would make - that could be how I could work around his hatred of change I could get a few of those and set them up the night before so all he had to do was put it in the machine if he got up first.
> 
> I like the idea of half-caf or de-caf later in the day - I love coffee but don't have it after morning because of the caffeine thing and also don't want to make a whole pot. And I already have insomnia and don't need everyone telling me that is why - short memories would forget that I have had it for about 10 yrs already ya know
> 
> you have all given me something to think about ... thanks


To answer your "next question": Yes we have the plastic insert. You take out the plastic piece that holds the K-cup and fill the filter basket that comes inside the insert with your coffee grounds. Then put the basket back into the insert and snap it into the Keurig. And voila - you have coffee from the Keurig using your ground coffee. It works fine. However as you can see from the description there is some manipulation involved. Simpler to use the K-cups from Green Mountain, etc.
We have these at work and my wife (of 44 years) and I have one at home.
It works fine and if it gets your husband over his reluctance, then it is a fine thing. We have it - don't use it much.


----------



## intinst

It has been mentioned before in this thread but it has been awhile. My wife and I use a little different idea with our Keurig. It is the MY-KAP lid. You can make up your own coffee as well this way.
http://www.my-kap.com


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there Intinst,
Thank you very much for putting up this link.
I had never heard of these and will distribute the info around to my "circle" of Keurig users.
While I think it is a very expensive cap, it is an extremely convenient method.


----------



## rho

that is cool - thanks -- 

it will be awhile before I do anything - maybe if I wait long enough someone will buy it as a present -- hey I can hope can't I?


----------



## intinst

It is expensive for a cap but less than Keurig's equivalent. And you can make up several at a time if you have the caps.


----------



## Leslie

egh34 said:


> Anyway, I am looking for some recommendations. I have had Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Coffee People's Kona Blend, Caribou, and Gloria Jeans. I want something with more flavor than Caribou and Gloria Jeans, but not as strong as Emeril's and Kona, although I do like strong coffee. Any suggestions?


I like the Van Houtte Kilimanjaro which was one of the sample boxes that came with my Keurig.

L


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> Thanks everyone - Keurig is definitely moving up for replacement of what we have - I just have to work on the hubster -
> 
> next question is does anyone have the use your own thing - how does it compare to the Mr Coffee I would make - that could be how I could work around his hatred of change I could get a few of those and set them up the night before so all he had to do was put it in the machine if he got up first.


Certainly you could do that. My son bought one of the "make your own" inserts to use with the Blue Mountain coffee he brought back from Jamaica. However, I think it is much more fun to try the variety of cups that are out there. Get a few "standard" or "traditional" types of coffee and leave them out. By standard, I mean things like: Green Mountain breakfast blend, Green Mountain Nantucket blend, Van Houtte Kiliminjaro. Stay away from the flavored coffees like hazelnut and butter toffee when you are just starting out. He might never care for those the but the standard coffees taste like...coffee.

L


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> My eldest son came through on his way to New York and I think we sold him a Keurig. He lives alone and hates the waste of making a pot of coffee to get it to taste right. He tried the Keurig and thought it was the way to go.


Let me put a shout-out in for the Keurig mini. That's what I got my son for Christmas and ended up buying one for myself at home. It doesn't have a water reservoir so you have to add 8 oz of water each time you want to make a cup -- and it takes about 2 minutes. But really, that's not very long. It's very small and compact takes up barely any counter space. For people who know they'll be making only one cup at once, it might be a good alternative.

I have the B60 at the office and that is good for there since we have multiple people making coffee, often one right after another. The mini would be a pain in the neck. But the mini does fill a niche for certain lifestyle situations.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

As I just ran out of k-cup and mom won't let me get anymore, I have figured out a quick, easy, and decently good way to make ice coffee (as it gets warmer in LasVegas). Still found that Costcos sell 80-90 k-cup green mountain brand...A dark roast for 30 bucks


----------



## SmrTyme

Being deployed got me hooked on Caraboo Coffee, since I've been home Dunkin rules my life!!

I love green tea, being deployed to 'whatever-mastan' turned me into a tea-snob and I cant get REAL fresh from teh middle region of nowhere tea anymore and I drank all the stuff I shipped home to myself


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SmrTyme said:


> Being deployed got me hooked on Caraboo Coffee, since I've been home Dunkin rules my life!!
> 
> I love green tea, being deployed to 'whatever-mastan' turned me into a tea-snob and I cant get REAL fresh from teh middle region of nowhere tea anymore and I drank all the stuff I shipped home to myself


Check out TeaGschwender. They have tons of teas available. THey might have something that fits your needs.


----------



## SongbirdVB

After trying the Lung Ching yesterday, I had a cup of the Orchid tea.  At least as much of it as I could swallow.  Blech.  After that I switched to drinking water because even the good teas I have weren't appealing.  Today I was chicken to try any of the other new ones and had a few cups of Connor's Cream.  MUCH better.  Tomorrow I might try the Jasmine and/or the TiKuanYin.  If I don't like any of these I've at least got 6 cute little tins (that aren't good for much).  Live and learn.


----------



## SmrTyme

ProfCrash said:


> Check out TeaGschwender. They have tons of teas available. THey might have something that fits your needs.


Thanks, I'll try it....only minor hiccup we used to just buy it by the bagfull from a little Krgy woman that would stand outside the gates with it, was probably just drinking grass!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Enablers!

So I went to the "local" Teavana at a mall at the other end of the county.  I figured I'm going to have to pay taxes on my purchase so might as well see IRL before buying.  $118 later, I have the 32oz. perfect tea maker, 4 tins full of:

Dao Ren Organic green tea
Assam Gold Rain black tea
Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos
Mate Lemon Blast herbal tea

I got 10% off the teas since I bought a lb. of tea.

Hubby and I don't like our teas too sweet and usually not sweetened at all.  I've tried all of them except the Lemon Blast.  I made iced tea with the black tea.  Last night, I mixed the green tea with the Apple Lemon Pomegranate.  Yum!  I was told that the black tea and the mate lemon together would be good hot or iced.  I'll have to try that next.

I think I need to increase the amount of tea leaves though I've been following the instructions on the tin.  The green tea didn't seem strong enough for my taste.  I'm loving the freshness of the loose leaf teas (so is my compost bin).


----------



## SongbirdVB

ogie287 (est. 1838) said:


> Enablers!
> 
> So I went to the "local" Teavana at a mall at the other end of the county. I figured I'm going to have to pay taxes on my purchase so might as well see IRL before buying. $118 later, I have the 32oz. perfect tea maker, 4 tins full of:
> 
> Dao Ren Organic green tea
> Assam Gold Rain black tea
> Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos
> Mate Lemon Blast herbal tea
> 
> I got 10% off the teas since I bought a lb. of tea.
> 
> Hubby and I don't like our teas too sweet and usually not sweetened at all. I've tried all of them except the Lemon Blast. I made iced tea with the black tea. Last night, I mixed the green tea with the Apple Lemon Pomegranate. Yum! I was told that the black tea and the mate lemon together would be good hot or iced. I'll have to try that next.
> 
> I think I need to increase the amount of tea leaves though I've been following the instructions on the tin. The green tea didn't seem strong enough for my taste. I'm loving the freshness of the loose leaf teas (so is my compost bin).


Woo hoo!! Good job! The teas you got sound YUMMY. I have the 32 ounce tea maker as well (plus 2 of the 16 ouncers) and love it.

I've found some of the green teas to be a tad delicate for me, so I increase the amount of tea. I like stronger teas, I guess.


----------



## koolmnbv

Hi i am interested in buying one of those hot tea water boilers. Im not sure what they are exactly called but they only plug in and they just boil hot water and u pour it over a tea bag into a cup. It does not actually make the hot tea.

My question is if anyone can reccomend a really good one and where i can go online to buy one. Im not interested in any of the kind that actual make/brew coffee or tea just the hot water boiler machine.Thanks so much!


----------



## VictoriaP

We've had a previous version of this one for about 4 years and absolutely love it. We'll replace it with the same model when the current one finally goes. We use it literally 10x a day or so--I drink various teas constantly.

Link on Amazon:


----------



## koolmnbv

Thank You so much i will have to check this one out! 
I appreciate the help and reccomendations!


----------



## Forster

I've got 3 of these, one for the office, one for home and one for my daughters college room. The one at the office gets used 5-6 times daily and has so for several years. Works fast and never have had a problem.



Now if you like tea, these people are wonderful.

http://www.uptontea.com/shopcart/home.asp?referral=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dupton%2Btea%2Bcompany%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26aq%3Dt%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial%26client%3Dfirefox-a


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This topic is being merged with Coffee or Tea. There is a wealth of tea info here.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm a new tea website to look at.


----------



## Forster

ProfCrash said:


> hmmm a new tea website to look at.


If you've never ordered from Upton before, I highly recommend them. Been ordering from them for 3-4 years now, wonderful teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I tend to order from Tea Gschwender. I'll have to take a look at Upton. They have a nice variety of tea.

Do you have any recommendations for us?


----------



## Forster

ProfCrash said:


> I tend to order from Tea Gschwender. I'll have to take a look at Upton. They have a nice variety of tea.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for us?


Depends on what you like, generally I like the stronger dark teas, Assam in particular. I hope my links work because I chose them from some of the stuff in my order history and the urls look a little funky. If they don't work let me know and I'll redo them.

Here are some of my favorites, but I've tried lots from the site and all have been good so far.

TA11: C.T.C. Fine Assam
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?from=yourAccount-ItemList.asp&itemID=TA11&listMethod=0&sortMethod=0&showSamples=1&showSoldOut=0

TB70: Finest Russian Caravan
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?from=yourAccount-ItemList.asp&itemID=TB70&listMethod=0&sortMethod=0&showSamples=1&showSoldOut=0

TB10: Bond Street English Breakfast Blend
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?from=yourAccount-ItemList.asp&itemID=TB10&listMethod=0&sortMethod=0&showSamples=1&showSoldOut=0

The following are good for something a little different:

ZW20: First Grade Shou Mei White Tea
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?from=yourAccount-ItemList.asp&itemID=ZW20&listMethod=0&sortMethod=0&showSamples=1&showSoldOut=0

TJ22: Gen-mai Cha Kamakura
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?from=yourAccount-ItemList.asp&itemID=TJ22&listMethod=0&sortMethod=0&showSamples=1&showSoldOut=0

ZH32: China Pu-Erh Tuo Cha, Size 2
https://secure.uptontea.com/shopcart/item.asp?itemID=ZH32&from=searchResults.asp&searchString=&searchOptionMatchAll=1&searchOptionCategory=1&searchOptionItemName=1&searchOptionItemDescription=1&searchOptionDocuments=1&searchOptionLimitCategory=Teas%3EPu-Erh&searchOptionPriceRange=0&sType=item&begin=0


----------



## Cowgirl

Now that you have me hooked on the perfect teamaker and 2 oz/$15 white tea...do you reinfuse your tea?  When I bought it the salesperson told me you can reinfuse the tea one time.  I've never reused teabags in the past but at the price of this particular tea maybe I need to rethink reinfusion.  If you reinfuse the tea do you do another cup immediately or do you save the tea for another time?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have reinfused black teas and oolongs. The occasional green. Normally I don't reinfuse but that is because I am going to have a different tea then the one I just finished.


----------



## chynared21

Cowgirl said:


> Now that you have me hooked on the perfect teamaker and 2 oz/$15 white tea...do you reinfuse your tea? When I bought it the salesperson told me you can reinfuse the tea one time. I've never reused teabags in the past but at the price of this particular tea maybe I need to rethink reinfusion. If you reinfuse the tea do you do another cup immediately or do you save the tea for another time?


*I have sachets that can be re-infused for a second cup of tea but no more than that...keeping in mind that the second cup will not be as strong but it will still be tasty.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

For all you coffee lovers with a Keurig, Amazon has a today only sale for several K-cups. I received an email and they are 2/24 count boxes for $18.00. 

Gloria Jeans
Timothys
Emeril

and there are some others.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hey gang!  Made a trip to Teavana this weekend, had to introduce my daughter to this wonderful store!  She bought something I don't remember and I picked up a couple ounces each of Rooibos Rose Garden and Thai Tea Blend.  I'm drinking the Rooibos Rose Garden right now and Mmmmmm!


----------



## Cowgirl

I need to go back to Teavana this week.  I need to try something new.


----------



## MAGreen

Coffee this morning...I need to go make a fresh pot in fact!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Had Dietrich's Columbia this morning. A 2.5 star for me, won't be ordering anymore, had the taste of dirt to me.   I've never eaten dirt but tasted like dirt smells, does that make sense??

Kind of like the tea that tasted like "stinky feet."


----------



## Angela

OK, at my hubby's urging, I recently began drinking tea (and not just my iced sweet tea). I have my 16oz perfect tea maker and many samples of some great teas. Hubby is convinced that tea drinking will be better for me than coffee. I have enjoyed the new teas, but will never give up my coffee!  

I have been coveting everyone's Keurig for months and have been saving my money to purchase one, but a lady in my Sunday School class has a Tassimo and keeps going on and on about how great it is and is prefers it over her friends Keurig. Now I don't know which one to go with!! Anyone out there have any experience with the Tassimo? Does the Keurig use a replaceable water filter?


----------



## Dori

Yes the Keurig does have an accessory that is a replaceable water filter. I looked at it in Bed Bath and Beyond today.  Go to a store and look at both the Keurig and the Tassimo and read what each of them do.  They are entirely different machines.


----------



## Kindle Convert

Angela,

I started out with the Melitta one-cup machine (actually went through 2 of them!) Then I started having a hard time finding the pods to fit the machine.  I, too, had to budget for the purchase of a new machine and did lots of research before buying my Kuerig.  It came down to a decision between the Keurig and the Tassimo too, but for me, the Kuerig was a better fit and I haven't had a minute of regret since buying it almost 2 years ago.  Just my opinion...

KC


----------



## Angela

Kindle Convert said:


> Angela,
> 
> I started out with the Melitta one-cup machine (actually went through 2 of them!) Then I started having a hard time finding the pods to fit the machine. I, too, had to budget for the purchase of a new machine and did lots of research before buying my Kuerig. It came down to a decision between the Keurig and the Tassimo too, but for me, the Kuerig was a better fit and I haven't had a minute of regret since buying it almost 2 years ago. Just my opinion...
> 
> KC


Thanks for the input KC! Right now the only pros I have for the Tassimo is the Starbucks coffee and the Lattes, but I didn't really want to make a decision on what coffees the 2 machines offered.


----------



## Dori

Got Island Coconut K-cups at Bed Bath and Beyond.  YUM!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Got Island Coconut K-cups at Bed Bath and Beyond. YUM!


Dori if I remember correctly which is unlikely, I think Leslie got that also. I'm not a coconut fan so I was leery to sample it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Small iced coffee are 50cents at dunkin donuts tomorrow!......now how many am I going to order? lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I ordered two, which equaled my usual morning coffee consumtion


----------



## Dori

Donut Shop K-cup by Coffee People.  A great morning coffee if you prefer no flavor.  Arabica, medium


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> Donut Shop K-cup by Coffee People. A great morning coffee if you prefer no flavor. Arabica, medium


One of my favorite Dori!


----------



## Chad Winters

Dori said:


> Donut Shop K-cup by Coffee People. A great morning coffee if you prefer no flavor. Arabica, medium


well.....hopefully it has some flavor!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> well.....hopefully it has some flavor!


ROTFL


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> well.....hopefully it has some flavor!


Feet?


----------



## Dori

pencil shavings.


----------



## tippymn

Just found this thread.  I LOVE coffee!!!!!  I have a Keurig and love it.  Green Mountain Dark Magic is good.  I also have the k-cup to use my own coffee, which I do.  Komodo Dragon from Starbucks is a favorite of mine.  Every morning on the way into work I walk into the Starbucks and get a Venti Double Shot on ice with Energy, this is my morning booster.  
I also do tea, and usually get my tea from Tevana.  I do go up to the MOA (Mall of Americal) couple times a year, otherwise I order online.  I have several blends that are just wonderful  I also use a Electric Water Pot and always have boiling water available at the touch of a finger.  I don't know how I ever lived without that thing.
We do not have a Dunkin donut...I wish we did.


----------



## Angela

Guess what 

I am enjoying a wonderful cup of Tully's Kona Blend that was included in the 18 cup sample box of K-cups that came with my brand new
Platinum Edition Keurig!!  I can hardly believe I finally have a Keurig! 

I am so excited!! Larry came home last night (a day early which is always a treat) and suggested that we take a trip to Tyler to eat Mexican food at my favorite place on Friday. Well, we went to Tyler this morning but arrived too early to eat lunch, so he asked me if there was any special place or store I wanted to go hang out at until lunch time. I said not really and he said "what about that kitchen store you liked so much in Houston." I had to think for a moment and realized he was talking about _Bed Bath and Beyond_.

When we got there we looked at patio stuff and BBQ stuff and then he said "so where is this coffee maker thing you keep blabbing about?" I took him to the coffee makers and showed him the Keurig 60 and told him this is the one I have been saving my money for. He said "but this other looks better" and picked up the Platinum Edition (which now has an ice tea setting) and said "Happy Mother's Day!" He also got me one of those K-cups with the reusable filters that lets you use own coffee. I am so excited... Not only do I have a wonderful hubby and a new Keurig, I also have the money I was saving to buy K-cups and more Kindle books!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Dori

Congratulations Angela.  I am so happy for you!  I enjoy my Keurig every day.


----------



## Cowgirl

For the teavana fans...My new favorite is mixing Emerald Bamboo Forest (white tea) with Blueberry Bliss (Rooibos Tea)!!!


----------



## Angela

Cowgirl said:


> For the teavana fans...My new favorite is mixing Emerald Bamboo Forest (white tea) with Blueberry Bliss (Rooibos Tea)!!!


mmm, sounds good!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> For the teavana fans...My new favorite is mixing Emerald Bamboo Forest (white tea) with Blueberry Bliss (Rooibos Tea)!!!


Sounds yummy


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Sounds yummy


You are responsible for my new tea spending habit. I spent more on tea this month than books.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> You are responsible for my new tea spending habit. I spent more on tea this month than books.


hehehe Too bad I don't own stock in tea. (grins)

Just think of the health benefits. And how yummy it tastes. And you can drink it when you are reading. There are plenty of free books for download.

Seriously, I am I suppose to feel guilty?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Angela! I am so happy you got your Keurig, you will enjoy it everday.  

For all of you BOLD, dark roast coffee lovers I ordered Jay the Coffee People Jet Fuel flavor and he loves it.


----------



## intinst

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO Angela! I am so happy you got your Keurig, you will enjoy it everday.
> 
> For all of you BOLD, dark roast coffee lovers I ordered Jay the Coffee People Jet Fuel flavor and he loves it.


My wife and I both like Jet Fuel.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO Angela! I am so happy you got your Keurig, you will enjoy it everday.
> 
> For all of you BOLD, dark roast coffee lovers I ordered Jay the Coffee People Jet Fuel flavor and he loves it.


Thanks Linda! I really am enjoying it and tonight when I registered my Keurig online, I was given a discount code to order 2 boxes of K-cups and get boxes free, with no shipping and the coffee club discount. I was able to get 4 boxes for $25.11... that's $6.28 per box! Woo Hoo!! 

I will probably be signing up for the subscription service on Amazon when it is time to order more. I noticed tonight that the Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee if now $20.00 for 2 boxes... not bad.


----------



## Dori

Angela said:


> I noticed tonight that the Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee if now $20.00 for 2 boxes... not bad.


 and I am drinking a cuppa Butter Toffee as we speak and it is great, plus the house smells of it.


----------



## klrodrigues

Another Keurig user here!  I'm enjoying a Newman's Own Bold right now    I've hadmy Keurig about a month... I love it.  I won mine at a Green Mountain Coffee/Keurig House Party about a month ago.  I have also had the GM green tea & I love it!  
   
   Any other K-cups users interested in doing a swap?  PM me...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome klrodrigues. WOW how exciting to win your Keurig!! I've had mine sine December and enjoy it everyday. I am continuing to order sample packs, haven't gotten through them all yet. I keep a list of like/don't like for me and my hubby. I like medium roast and he likes bold, dark.


----------



## Dori

I have had my Keurig since Christmas.  I love the idea of different great coffees every day.  Lately I have been getting K-Cups at Bed Bath and Beyond.  My gf's hubby liked my Keurig so he got one and we trade coffees.  I like light to medium roasts and make each cup into a 14 1/2 cup serving.  What a way to start the day.


----------



## Angela

Good morning coffee and tea drinkers... Well, I think I have had the my first K-cup that I probably won't purchased again. I am drinking Newman's Own Special Blend Extra Bold... I like strong coffee, but this one has a strange after taste. I added some vanilla coffee syrup and that has toned it down a bit, but it defintely is not my favorite.

I ordered 4 boxes from Keurig last night (this morning) using my WARRANTY registration code. I ordered Tully's Kona Blend (my fav so far), Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee (on Dori's recommendation from this thread), Gloria Jean's Mudslide (on Linda's recommendation) and a Green Mountain Regular Coffee Variety Box (Breakfast Blend, Dark Magic Extra Bold, French Roast & Vermont Country Blend).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Butter Toffee is my fave flavored coffee. I like Coffee Peoples Donut Shop and Tully's House Blend for my morning coffee. I prefer flavored later in the day.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Okay tea drinkers, help me decide!  I have the following new teas and can't decide which one to try:

Assam Mangalam (deep malty notes, cocoa and subtle fruit)
Strawberry White
Green Coconut
Shogun (apple pieces, raspberry and rhubarb pieces)

Which one would YOU pick?


----------



## Angela

All I have to go on so far is the 18 cup variety pack that came with my Keurig... I will probably run out of K-cups before my order comes in, but at least there is a gourmet shop in town that carries a huge selection of K-cups, or I may make a trip back to Tyler later in the week to BB&B. Anyway, so far I have tried the following (I am a one mug a day coffee drinker):

Friday - Tully's Kona Blend - super yummy
Saturday - Diedrich's French Roast Blend - nice and strong!
Sunday AM - Green Mountain's Breakfast Blend - yummy
Sunday PM - Green Mountain's Hot Cocoa - pretty good, but I added 2 T of Pepperment Chocolate powder and whipped cream on top!
Monday - Timothy's Italian Blend - very yummy
Tuesday - Newman's Own Special Blend, Extra Bold - not so yummy - thoughts of pencil shavings come to mind!


----------



## Angela

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Okay tea drinkers, help me decide! I have the following new teas and can't decide which one to try:
> 
> Assam Mangalam (deep malty notes, cocoa and subtle fruit)
> Strawberry White
> Green Coconut
> Shogun (apple pieces, raspberry adn rhubarb pieces)
> 
> Which one would YOU pick?


I would go with Green Coconut first... I love anything Green Tea! Of course, that Assam Mangalam sounds pretty good, too!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Angela said:


> I would go with Green Coconut first... I love anything Green Tea! Of course, that Assam Mangalam sounds pretty good, too!


All right! The Green Coconut will be brewing as soon as the water boils. I'll let you know how it tastes. The Assam Mangalam will probably be my "lunch tea."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Okay tea drinkers, help me decide! I have the following new teas and can't decide which one to try:
> 
> Assam Mangalam (deep malty notes, cocoa and subtle fruit)
> Strawberry White
> Green Coconut
> Shogun (apple pieces, raspberry adn rhubarb pieces)
> 
> Which one would YOU pick?


Assam Mangalam (deep malty notes, cocoa and subtle fruit) Sounds very, very good.


----------



## Angela

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> All right! The Green Coconut will be brewing as soon as the water boils. I'll let you know how it tastes. The Assam Mangalam will probably be my "lunch tea."


Where did you get those flavors? I haven't tried any teas in the Keurig yet, but I know I will be using it to fill my ingenuiTEA brewer with hot water since I can control the temp and it is faster than the microwave!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Angela said:


> Where did you get those flavors? I haven't tried any teas in the Keurig yet, but I know I will be using it to fill my ingenuiTEA brewer with hot water since I can control the temp and it is faster than the microwave!!


Got them at Tea Gschwendner (aka teamerchants.com) in one of the gift boxes. The Green Coconut, Strawberry White, and Shogun were in one pack, and they all came in tins! The other gift pack had the Assam Mangalam with a chocolate bar. Both gift packs came with a Book of Tea. YAY! They were having a 20% off sale... let me try to find the coupon if it's not expired yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My tea children are all growing up so fast. (sniffles)

I only wish I could get free teas for making referrals...


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> My tea children are all growing up so fast. (sniffles)
> 
> I only wish I could get free teas for making referrals...


LOL! I thank you every time I drink a lovely cup of tea, Crash. And curse you when I get my credit card statement.

The special at teamerchants is 20% off any purchase except Capresso kettles and the coupon code is EM0429. Its good through 5/13.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cool! Thanks for the hook up. I have some tea to order


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Cool! Thanks for the hook up. I have some tea to order


It's not free, but it helps!

The Green Coconut is a keeper! Yummmm.


----------



## Angela

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> LOL! I thank you every time I drink a lovely cup of tea, Crash. And curse you when I get my credit card statement.
> 
> The special at teamerchants is 20% off any purchase except Capresso kettles and the coupon code is EM0429. Its good through 5/13.


Thank you!! I need to replenish my tea supply!


----------



## Chad Winters

sweet!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela, congrats on your new Keurig. Butter Toffee is my favorite too. The cinnamon mocha and mudslide are pretty good too.

My husband and I ordered a bunch of the 5-pack samples from Keurig.com. It was a bit more expensive but worth it for the variety that we got a chance to try.


----------



## klrodrigues

Cinnamon mocha?  oh that sounds yummy!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

klrodrigues said:


> Cinnamon mocha? oh that sounds yummy!!


Yep. I'd have to say that's probably my 2nd favorite. It smells as good as it tastes.


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> Angela, congrats on your new Keurig. Butter Toffee is my favorite too. The cinnamon mocha and mudslide are pretty good too.
> 
> My husband and I ordered a bunch of the 5-pack samples from Keurig.com. It was a bit more expensive but worth it for the variety that we got a chance to try.


I was going to order some variety boxes, but most of them were listed as "temporarily out of stock" so I ordered based on recommendations from this thread and the samples I had tried already. I still have 9 more coffee flavors left in my samples as well as 3 teas to try. I got an awesome book with my Keurig that has all the coffees, teas and chocolates available through them with detailed descriptions of each. I plan on using it to make notes of the ones I really like and those I will leave alone.


----------



## SongbirdVB

So, I didn't get a chance to post my review of the Assam Mangalam yesterday.  It was good, but will never replace Bossa Nova and Rooibusk Kuruman.  I'm going to try the White Strawberry this morning... then I might have to get a Diet Coke cuz I have a craving.


----------



## Angela

This morning it was De Houtte's French Vanilla. Very smooth. I think I would prefer this one as an after dinner coffee or mid-afternoon. Not quite my choice for a morning wake up coffee!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I had a cuppa Tully's Full Blend for my morning kick start. The French Vanilla sounds yummy as an afternoon or evening pick me up Angela.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had a cuppa Tully's Full Blend for my morning kick start. The French Vanilla sounds yummy as an afternoon or evening pick me up Angela.


That's what I think... I actually keep thinking I need another cup of something, but I may just have some tea. I just need to decide if I want to brew up one of my green teas, or try a K-cup!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I had the White Strawberry tea...  Smells good but is bitter.  I did not brew it too long, but am afraid the water was too hot.  Guess I'll have to get a thermometer!  

Crash will appreciate this:  my daughter called me a tea snob the other day!  I've ARRIVED!  LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Crash will appreciate this: my daughter called me a tea snob the other day! I've ARRIVED! LOL!


Welcome to my world. It is not as scary as it looks. Really. Just ignore the walking, talking tea pot in the corner.


----------



## Rasputina

tea lover

I am addicted to my zarafina tea maker


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love the Zarafina machine. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. My first one started leaking. I called them and they told me I could mail it to them (on my own dime) and they would send me a replacement but I would have to pay for shipping. I had a second one at the office, which I still use. When it dies, I'll replace it with another tea machine.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

So ProfCrash invited me to come check out this thread. I drink iced tea occasionally and hot tea rarely...I don't drink coffee at all. When I drink hot tea, it is just the stuff you can buy at the store. In my case, Bigelow Cinnamon Stick (I think...cinnamon in any event) or, more recently, Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice. For about the last 2 years, only Bengal Spice. I do like it a bit sweet...as in less than a spoon full of sweetner..just enough to make it slightly sweet. I am not opposed to milk but generally don't use it in tea (tried it since the box recommended it)

I do have a Teavana near me so....what suggestions would you have for me to try? I am not overly fond of green tea and very strongly flavored black teas.


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> I love the Zarafina machine. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. My first one started leaking. I called them and they told me I could mail it to them (on my own dime) and they would send me a replacement but I would have to pay for shipping. I had a second one at the office, which I still use. When it dies, I'll replace it with another tea machine.


Amazon had them on sale for 50 dollars recently  much less than I paid for mine. I was very tempted to buy a second one for a backup.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ravenclawprefect said:


> So ProfCrash invited me to come check out this thread. I drink iced tea occasionally and hot tea rarely...I don't drink coffee at all. When I drink hot tea, it is just the stuff you can buy at the store. In my case, Bigelow Cinnamon Stick (I think...cinnamon in any event) or, more recently, Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice. For about the last 2 years, only Bengal Spice. I do like it a bit sweet...as in less than a spoon full of sweetner..just enough to make it slightly sweet. I am not opposed to milk but generally don't use it in tea (tried it since the box recommended it)
> 
> I do have a Teavana near me so....what suggestions would you have for me to try? I am not overly fond of green tea and very strongly flavored black teas.


Maybe the Samurai Chai Mate or the Thai Tea Blend. Both have some nice spices you might enjoy. The employees at Teavana (at least at the one near me in Maple Grove, MN) are happy to help you find the right blend. And just going in to smell the different teas is a wonderful experience!


----------



## Cowgirl

Ravenclawprefect...At Teavanna they always have a bunch of tea flavors brewing that you can sample.  That is how I found my favorite...bamboo forest (white tea) with blueberry bliss (red tea).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ravenclawprefect: Teavana is a great started store. They let you smell the teas and will make recommendations. I recommend going with a strict budget in mind. Your first trip(s) are more for education and experimentation. Don't worry about tins and the like. Invest in a good infuser. Either their perfect tea maker (it is awesome) or a basket infuser is good. 

Let them know your preferences. I would guess that you will like some of the red teas that they have (herbal) and maybe some white teas. Try the tea samples that they have. There are normally four samples at the store I go to. 

Finding teas that you like requires some experimentation. If you like cinnamon, I think you would like Roobois Jungle Fire. It is nicely spiced. Chai's are probably good for you. There are black Chias and Green Chais.


----------



## Angela

Tried a new K-cup sample this morning. Caribou's Caribou Blend. Very nice. I will be buying this one again. This is one I could drink black, no sweetner of any kind!


----------



## Angela

Finished up last evening with a cup of Acai Green Tea from The Republic of Tea. I made it in my ingenuiTEA brewer using water from the Keurig and it was perfect!  

This morning I tried the Coffee People's Organic and it took an extra shot of vanilla syrup to make it drinkable!


----------



## frojazz

ravenclawprefect said:


> So ProfCrash invited me to come check out this thread. I drink iced tea occasionally and hot tea rarely...I don't drink coffee at all. When I drink hot tea, it is just the stuff you can buy at the store. In my case, Bigelow Cinnamon Stick (I think...cinnamon in any event) or, more recently, Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice. For about the last 2 years, only Bengal Spice. I do like it a bit sweet...as in less than a spoon full of sweetener..just enough to make it slightly sweet. I am not opposed to milk but generally don't use it in tea (tried it since the box recommended it)
> 
> I do have a Teavana near me so....what suggestions would you have for me to try? I am not overly fond of green tea and very strongly flavored black teas.


Definitely check out the Rooibos Sweet Amore. It is slightly 'spicy' with cinnamon notes.

Make sure you let us know what you find!


----------



## Cowgirl

Based on a few recommendations here I just ordered the zarafina tea maker.  It says it was $149 and it's now only $49.  At that price I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Angela

This is the tea maker I have. It is microwaveable and dishwasher safe, plus now I can fill it with hot water directly from my Keurig.


I thought about the Zarafina, but decided I didn't really need another appliance on my counter. I may get one for my son for his birthday.


----------



## Cowgirl

Angela...I have the perfect tea maker also and I love it...but living in 
Arizona I get a lot of visitors from the East and several are teadrinkers so I thought I would get the zarafina so I could do more than one cup at a time.  I wouldn't have spent $149 or $99 for it but for $49 it was worth a try.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> Based on a few recommendations here I just ordered the zarafina tea maker. It says it was $149 and it's now only $49. At that price I thought I would give it a try.


Where did you get it at that price? Heck, even I would buy it for that much.


----------



## Cowgirl

ProfCrash said:


> Where did you get it at that price? Heck, even I would buy it for that much.


Amazon has it for $49. Bought it through the kindle boards so the site gets a little of the money.


----------



## frojazz

Thanks for the FYI on the Zarafina tea maker.  I have one and love it, but my mum has been looking for one at a good price to give to a coworker.  I told her about it.

So, I received another shipment of tea from Teavana the other day, and I'm sipping on Raspberry Sangria (herbal), and it is better than I expected.  I'm still new at trying herbal teas, and sometimes they can be really overpowering (or incredibly underwhelming).  This one smells like raspberry bushes in the sun--you know, that hot berry smell?  Love it.  It has a tart taste, but because of the berry flavor, it is well balanced.  I was able to use less sugar than I usually do when I drink a cup of tea.  I'm interested to see how this will be iced.

Will let you know when I debut the next one!  Happy coffee/tea drinking!


----------



## Rasputina

ooooo I get enabler payback from this thread. LOL


----------



## Kindle Convert

I just received my newsletter from Coffee Giant and thought I'd pass on this info:

_These past few weeks, we've been running a special sale on our Tully's and Bellaccino K-Cups. With a purchase of 5 boxes from either brand, a sixth box could be added to your order free of charge. As you may have heard, Tully's brand was recently bought by Green Mountain Coffee (as of March 30, 2009), and we'd like to take this opportunity to properly welcome these two into the Green Mountain family by adding the Green Mountain Coffee line to our Buy 5, Get 1 Free promotion for one week only!_

I've ordered from them quite a few times and have never had a bad experience. 

http://www.coffeegiant.com/


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the heads up Kindle Convert.


----------



## frojazz

Yesterday I tried my another of my new Teavana teas: Apple Lemon Pomegranate Rooibos.  It was pretty good.  It smells and tastes like green apples without the tartness.  I'll have to try this one iced, too.  I'm going to have to try it again to see if I can detect the pomegranate and the lemon flavors.

I also got a pound of German Rock Cane Sugar.  It really does compliment the tea's flavor without compromising it at all.  I have to put it in the pot where the tea drains into after brewing so that enough of it can dissolve since I like my teas pretty sweet.


----------



## Cowgirl

oohh...the apple lemon pomegrante Rooibos sounds good.  I'm really liking the red teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ah tea... I am sipping a cup of Bancha right now.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Ah tea... I am sipping a cup of Bancha right now.


Sounds yummy, Crash. I'm finishing a cup of Assam Mangalam and going to have one more cup of that before I switch to Thai Tea Blend.


----------



## NogDog

Just to make all you connoisseurs cringe: I don't drink much of either, but when I want a hot drink it's Taster's Choice instant decaffeinated coffee, and when I want iced tea it's whatever decaffeinated instant tea was on sale when I last shopped for it.

People used to tease me at the last place I worked how when I got to work I would start my day with a cup of decaf coffee with artificial sweetener and non-dairy creamer, so they'd ask me, "Why bother?" My answer, "It's hot."

(Too much caffeine does nasty things to me, so I try to limit it as much as is reasonable.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

NogDog said:


> Just to make all you connoisseurs cringe: I don't drink much of either, but when I want a hot drink it's Taster's Choice instant decaffeinated coffee, and when I want iced tea it's whatever decaffeinated instant tea was on sale when I last shopped for it.
> 
> People used to tease me at the last place I worked how when I got to work I would start my day with a cup of decaf coffee with artificial sweetener and nondairy creamer, so they'd ask me, "Why bother?" My answer, "It's hot."
> 
> (Too much caffeine does nasty things to me, so I try to limit it as much as is reasonable.)


Nooooooooooooooooo, not instant coffee!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

NogDog said:


> Just to make all you connoisseurs cringe: I don't drink much of either, but when I want a hot drink it's Taster's Choice instant decaffeinated coffee, and when I want iced tea it's whatever decaffeinated instant tea was on sale when I last shopped for it.


I'm getting quite picky about my hot tea (thanks Crash!) but still drink Crystal Light Green Tea w/Raspberry as my iced tea. It just isn't TEA to me, just a powdered drink.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

NogDog: Most teas have less caffeine then coffee and taste quite yummy. There are some great teas out there that are cheap and that you would probably enjoy. If you live near a Teavana you can go and sniff and taste the teas that they have. I am sure they could help you find a low caffeine (even decaf) tea that you would enjoy. It tastes good and does good things for your body. It is also cheaper then most of the bags you find in stores.


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> It is also cheaper then most of the bags you find in stores.


Meaning, per cup...not supporting your habit once you are addicted!


----------



## Cowgirl

I just made my first cup of tea in the zarafina teamaker.  I love the"perfect teamaker" but this makes one great cup of tea.  The water temperature was just perfect.  Sometimes I forget how long I've been steeping and come back too late and it's bitter...The zarafina steeps into the teapot at just the right amount of time and turns off. It even comes with a teapot and 2 cups. This was quite a bargain at $49 on amazon and not sure why... it says retail is $149.  Thanks Rasputina for finding this bargain.


----------



## Cowgirl

Profcrash is the tea expert but I think the white teas are 99% caffeine free...that's what they told me at teavanna.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is a great price for the Zarafina Tea Maker. It is a very nice addition to the kitchen or work place. It really is amazing how different the tea tastes when you use the right temperature water for the right period of time.  

It did use to retail for $149. I picked it up for $79 once with a couple of coupons. $49 is the best price I have seen on it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

frojazz said:


> Meaning, per cup...not supporting your habit once you are addicted!


True, but think of the future health care costs that you might be saving yourself by drinking your tea. Especially if you drink the Red, White, and Green teas.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> That is a great price for the Zarafina Tea Maker. It is a very nice addition to the kitchen or work place. It really is amazing how different the tea tastes when you use the right temperature water for the right period of time.
> 
> It did use to retail for $149. I picked it up for $79 once with a couple of coupons. $49 is the best price I have seen on it.


I had just spent $15 on a digital thermometer (yes... I caved) when I saw the post about the Zarafina. I almost got it, but could visualize my husband... and he was shaking his head a vehement NO! I have 3 perfect tea makers, two kettles, two timers, and now a thermometer. I think I'm done spending on tea accessories for a while! I will have to say that the thermometer made a huge difference. I know I wasn't using cool enough water for the vast majority of my teas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Songbird: You make me so proud. You have more tea accessories then I do.


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...oh but the zarafina is all of that in one...it's a kettle, thermometer and timer all in one.  Well worth the shaking head and vehement NO!  IMO


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Songbird...oh but the zarafina is all of that in one...it's a kettle, thermometer and timer all in one. Well worth the shaking head and vehement NO! IMO


I know, sigh. If I didn't already HAVE all the stuff I could justify it, but I DO have it and it works perfectly. So, no sale.

Crash! LOL! YOU get the Zarafina!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I know, sigh. If I didn't already HAVE all the stuff I could justify it, but I DO have it and it works perfectly. So, no sale.
> 
> Crash! LOL! YOU get the Zarafina!


I already have two. One for home and one for the office. OK, so the one for home broke and their customer service was miserable but I still have the one at the office.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just ordered a 2nd zarafina.  The price is still $49 (on amazon) so I thought I'd keep it as a spare.  My husband isn't a tea drinker but even he thought my bamboo forest/blueberry bliss tea that I iced was the best tea he ever had.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe slowly converting people, one cup of tea at a time.


----------



## Shizu

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe slowly converting people, one cup of tea at a time.


You are doing good job.  My daughter drinks tea so I bought zarafina and went to Teavana with her and bought some tea. She loves it. I'm drinking tea with her and less coffee now.


----------



## BTackitt

I love hot tea. I love flavored hot teas. Cannot stand flavored Ice tea.
For hot tea, I buy looseleaf tea at Lupicia.com and brew it in a French press. About a year ago, I broke my FP.. I almost cried til I remembered that Starbucks sold them. I ran down to get one, was in the middle of paying for it, and the little barrista said, "Oh don't you love making coffee in these?" I said, "Nope. I hate coffee, I make tea in it." She looked alarmed and replied, "But, but it's a coffee press." I laughed and said, "but it works fine for looseleaf teas."


----------



## koolmnbv

I always loved hot tea but it was usually just regular old grocery store lipton tea bags with honey and creamer. But recently I feel like I went off on a limb and started drinking twinings earl grey tea (still bought from the grocery store) and I switched to french vanilla creamer.

Before I read this thread I thought I had branched out alot but now I see SO MANY other options my head is spinning.
Slowly I will have to do trial and error to find some new ones that I like, because I would be crazy to ignore with all your DELICIOUS sounding suggestions.


----------



## SongbirdVB

A question about the Zarafina: How do you adjust the temp?  Is it by selecting the type of tea (black, oolong, etc.) that the teamaker just knows?

Can y'all sense me wavering?


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> A question about the Zarafina: How do you adjust the temp? Is it by selecting the type of tea (black, oolong, etc.) that the teamaker just knows?
> 
> Can y'all sense me wavering?


Yes...you pick the tea...pick bag or loose, then weak, medium or strong. You can go to the zarafina website and there is an interactive demo that shows you everything...Come on it's only $49!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Yes...you pick the tea...pick bag or loose, then weak, medium or strong. You can go to the zarafina website and there is an interactive demo that shows you everything...Come on it's only $49!!!


Only $49. If I'm going to do it I have to do it now, before my hubby gets laid off (anywhere from today to two months from now) and non-essential spending is curtailed...

Is it easy to clean? I'm going to have to watch that video.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Okay, watched the video.  It says the tea basket "floats above the water" until the water has reached the correct temp.  It looks like the basket is floating IN the water.  Won't that affect the strength/bitterness of the tea?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have been using a Zarafina tea machine for over a year now and I love it. Their customer service, not so much. The tea tastes awesome. It is amazing how different the green teas and oolongs taste using the machine. The Reds and Blacks are not that different, but that is because you use a higher water temperature for those teas and that temperature matches a boil. 

The basket floats on top for a minute or two when the water is heating up. Then is slowly fills with water and drops to the bottom of the basket. It is kind of fun to watch. On the bottom of the basket there is a small opening, about an inch  around, that has a fine mesh filter. The water makes its way into the basket through that fine mesh filter. It is a pretty slow process. 

You can set the strength level so that it matches your taste. I have mine set at  strong and bag. It steeps the tea a bit longer when bags are involved. I like my tea strong so I found that having my loose leaf tea steeped a bit longer met my needs. (shrugs)

I do not clean mine after every use. I wipe down the steeping chamber after each use and wash everything once a week. On occasion I run a thing of just water through to help clear out the drainage path. It is pretty low maintenance. I have a higher priced version ($200) on the wedding registry. Hey, what better time to ask for a really over priced tea machine in stainless steel that will look more pretty on my kitchen counter. I'll still end up ordering a second Zarafina as a back up for the office or to use until someone gifts me my insanely over priced pretty tea machine.


----------



## Cowgirl

Profcrash...you are a good saleswoman.  You explained the zarafina perfectly.  I like white tea and I brew it on herbal since there isn't a white tea setting.  In the perfect teamaker I just couldn't get the time and temp right and a lot of times my tea would be bitter. 
Good for you on registering the the overpriced tea machine...When I helped my daughter register a few years back I remember the person who helped us a macy's say "register well register expensive...people will buy what you registered for".  I hope you get the overpriced machine and then I need a review.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weird, mine has a white tea setting. It is right above the herbal setting and below the green tea setting.

I would think that the green tea setting would be better then the herbal setting. The herbal is normally made at a higher temperature then the green and I believe it steeps longer.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Okay, fine.  I ordered it.  Is everyone HAPPY NOW?  If, in a couple of weeks, you hear of a woman in Minnesota being beaned with a tea maker... that will be me.  Now I have to decide if I'm going to use it at home or at work.  I think I drink more tea at work...

Picture on Amazon shows a white setting.  What kind of teas are Rooibos and Mate?  Herbal?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Rooibos and Mate are herbal. 

Enjoy your tea maker. I know that I enjoy mine a great deal.


----------



## Cowgirl

You are both right...it has a white tea setting but not a Red...I also like the reds and I do that on herbal.  I confused my teas!!!
Yahoo Songbird...you will not be disappointed!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cowgirl said:


> You are both right...it has a white tea setting but not a Red...I also like the reds and I do that on herbal. I confused my teas!!!
> Yahoo Songbird...you will not be disappointed!


I was wondering if they changed the settings options in a later model or something. (grins)


----------



## Cowgirl

I looked up the temps for Reds and it seemed closest to the Herbal temps... I need to ask the expert (Profcrash) if that is the right way to go.......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use the herbal for my Red tea. I tried making the Reds on the black tea setting and did not like how the tasted compared to the herbal setting. But that is me. Try it yourself and see what you prefer.

I just noticed that the coffee folks created a topic to discuss their coffee machine. I am not sure what that says about the amount of tea discussion here.


----------



## Cowgirl

I agree...I use the Herbal setting for the Red but I guessed at that.  I just wanted to be sure you concurred.  I'm brewing a pot right now...Rooibos Tropica


----------



## Rasputina

yep rooibos is an herbal tea. Basically anything that doesn't come from camellia sinensis is an herbal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Many non-teas are called teas because they are brewed in a similar fashion. Roobios and Herbals are not teas (because they are not from a tea plant). That said, tea is a matter of individual taste. There are some folks who might prefer their Roobios brewed similarly to black tea. So try the different settings and see what works best for you. If that is herbal, cool, but it might not be.


----------



## Cowgirl

I like the Roobios on the herbal setting but I will try it on the black tea setting just to see which I like better.


----------



## Shizu

I have some bag tea left. Can I just put the bag in the basket or do I have to open the bag and place only the tea inside?



ProfCrash said:


> The basket floats on top for a minute or two when the water is heating up. Then is slowly fills with water and drops to the bottom of the basket. It is kind of fun to watch. On the bottom of the basket there is a small opening, about an inch around, that has a fine mesh filter. The water makes its way into the basket through that fine mesh filter. It is a pretty slow process.


My daughter watches the process each time and she said this part is where she loves the best.


----------



## Cowgirl

Shizu said:


> I have some bag tea left. Can I just put the bag in the basket or do I have to open the bag and place only the tea inside?
> 
> My daughter watches the process each time and she said this part is where she loves the best.


The directions say to cut off the tags from the bag nothing about taking the tea out of the bags.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

There is even a little notch at the top of the basket for the tea bag string.


----------



## Shizu

Okay, thanks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have been a very bad girl...

I just placed my tea order at Gschwender and spent way to much money. But the tea sampler of their top teas from the World's Tea Championship was too good to pass up. It has:

1st Place Winners

Pineapple Mango - 50g

Two of the tropics finest offerings, tart pineapple and sweet mango, combine here to create a refreshing brew. Excellent hot and a customer favorite when iced.

Earl Grey No. 69 - 50g

A blend of the finest Black Teas heavy with first-rate natural bergamot oil. Even the Earl himself would be smitten by the bold character of this classic.

Top 3 Finalists

Assam Marangi - 50g

Even our vaunted Assam Mokalbari is undone by this newcomer, a sophisticated selection serving notice that perfection is always a possibility. Generous malted notes of barley and an ale-like fruity depth lead the way, reinforced by a cast of notes ranging from caramel to Brazil nuts. Astringency in just the right measure ensures balance on your palate. An indisputable, unforgettable tour de force.

Ceylon Uva Highlands - 50g

The highest heights of Uva at their very best. A smaller leaf size translates weight to cup dominated by peak notes of juicy summer fruit. The rusty copper cup brims with the finest Ceylon character—fragrant with rich mouth feel. Our Finest Ceylon tea.

Indian Chai - 50g

An authentic South Indian delight. Strong, broken black tea is anchored by the warmth of cinnamon, cardamom and cloves. Add milk and sweetener for an experience half a world away.

China Yin Zhen Flowering - 2 flowers

As the bound, bladed tips of this famous White tea unfold into their full beauty, the warm aroma of lavender greets you. And yet there is another surprise in store! A crimson mallow blossom unfurls from within, the perfect finale to a charming work of tea art.

Darjeeling Risheehat - 50g

A warm floral bouquet floats from the cup, fostering just the right amount of anticipation to be properly met by incredible nuance in the cup. Offering the faint sweetness of lemon with roasted and malty notes following close behind, the rich flavor profile of this excellent tea will win you over.

English Breakfast - 50g

A brilliant interpretation of a classic. This harmonious blend of Ceylon, Assam, Java and Darjeeling teas will help you greet the morning in proper fashion. Robust and malty—just the way it should be.

Darjeeling Lingia - 50g

Lingia is a small garden recognized for doing big things in Darjeeling. Spring tea of this superlative quality is intensely fought over in the tea market. This incredible First Flush offers the perfect combination of rich floral and Muscatel overtones with customary briskness. Cultivate your passion for the champagne of teas with this sunny cup - the epitome of the Himalayan spring.

Formosa Superior Choice - 50g

Each year only a few hundred kilos of Bai Hao Wu Long attain such heights. The mist-shrouded highlands of Hsinchu County are the ideal growing environment for a masterpiece such as this. Painstakingly produced in several dozen steps, the Fancy Superior Choice is a glorious amber with rich, layered notes of wet stone, wood and dried apricot. Multiple infusions are possible and recommended.

Summer Romance - 50g Our sweet medley of tart raspberries, juicy strawberries, and luscious vanilla make for a desirable, almost forbidden, cup of tea.

And then I refilled the teas that I had empties and wanted to refill.


----------



## Rasputina

I do make bagged tea once in awhile in my zarafina, I had some Republic of Tea that wasn't available loose at the store so I was forced to buy bagged. Just put the bag in, there is instructions on using bagged tea that comes with the unit.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> I have been a very bad girl...
> 
> I just placed my tea order at Gschwender and spent way to much money. But the tea sampler of their top teas from the World's Tea Championship was too good to pass up. It has:
> 
> 1st Place Winners
> 
> Pineapple Mango - 50g
> 
> Two of the tropics finest offerings, tart pineapple and sweet mango, combine here to create a refreshing brew. Excellent hot and a customer favorite when iced.
> 
> Earl Grey No. 69 - 50g
> 
> A blend of the finest Black Teas heavy with first-rate natural bergamot oil. Even the Earl himself would be smitten by the bold character of this classic.
> 
> Top 3 Finalists
> 
> Assam Marangi - 50g
> 
> Even our vaunted Assam Mokalbari is undone by this newcomer, a sophisticated selection serving notice that perfection is always a possibility. Generous malted notes of barley and an ale-like fruity depth lead the way, reinforced by a cast of notes ranging from caramel to Brazil nuts. Astringency in just the right measure ensures balance on your palate. An indisputable, unforgettable tour de force.
> 
> Ceylon Uva Highlands - 50g
> 
> The highest heights of Uva at their very best. A smaller leaf size translates weight to cup dominated by peak notes of juicy summer fruit. The rusty copper cup brims with the finest Ceylon characterfragrant with rich mouth feel. Our Finest Ceylon tea.
> 
> Indian Chai - 50g
> 
> An authentic South Indian delight. Strong, broken black tea is anchored by the warmth of cinnamon, cardamom and cloves. Add milk and sweetener for an experience half a world away.
> 
> China Yin Zhen Flowering - 2 flowers
> 
> As the bound, bladed tips of this famous White tea unfold into their full beauty, the warm aroma of lavender greets you. And yet there is another surprise in store! A crimson mallow blossom unfurls from within, the perfect finale to a charming work of tea art.
> 
> Darjeeling Risheehat - 50g
> 
> A warm floral bouquet floats from the cup, fostering just the right amount of anticipation to be properly met by incredible nuance in the cup. Offering the faint sweetness of lemon with roasted and malty notes following close behind, the rich flavor profile of this excellent tea will win you over.
> 
> English Breakfast - 50g
> 
> A brilliant interpretation of a classic. This harmonious blend of Ceylon, Assam, Java and Darjeeling teas will help you greet the morning in proper fashion. Robust and maltyjust the way it should be.
> 
> Darjeeling Lingia - 50g
> 
> Lingia is a small garden recognized for doing big things in Darjeeling. Spring tea of this superlative quality is intensely fought over in the tea market. This incredible First Flush offers the perfect combination of rich floral and Muscatel overtones with customary briskness. Cultivate your passion for the champagne of teas with this sunny cup - the epitome of the Himalayan spring.
> 
> Formosa Superior Choice - 50g
> 
> Each year only a few hundred kilos of Bai Hao Wu Long attain such heights. The mist-shrouded highlands of Hsinchu County are the ideal growing environment for a masterpiece such as this. Painstakingly produced in several dozen steps, the Fancy Superior Choice is a glorious amber with rich, layered notes of wet stone, wood and dried apricot. Multiple infusions are possible and recommended.
> 
> Summer Romance - 50g Our sweet medley of tart raspberries, juicy strawberries, and luscious vanilla make for a desirable, almost forbidden, cup of tea.
> 
> And then I refilled the teas that I had empties and wanted to refill.


Ooooo... Crash. I was SO tempted by that pack but had to restrain myself. Good thing, I would never have been able to afford the Zarafina if I'd splurged on that tea!


----------



## frojazz

ProfCrash said:


> I have been a very bad girl...
> 
> I just placed my tea order at Gschwender and spent way to much money. But the tea sampler of their top teas from the World's Tea Championship was too good to pass up.


Ooh! You'll have to let us know about your favs!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Ooooo... Crash. I was SO tempted by that pack but had to restrain myself. Good thing, I would never have been able to afford the Zarafina if I'd splurged on that tea!


Songbird: I hope that things go well for your husband. Iknow the economy sucks but here is hoping that things turn around and his job is safe.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Songbird: I hope that things go well for your husband. Iknow the economy sucks but here is hoping that things turn around and his job is safe.


Thanks Crash. He made it through today. They're having another "meeting" tomorrow, if he makes it through that one he should be okay for 6 more weeks. I've got my fingers crossed, to say the least!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I finally made my way over to the mall to Teavana to check out things. The lady working was very helpful and I ended up getting

Rooibos Sweet Amore (recommended by someone here)
They had a sample tea out that was a mix of Samurai Chai Mate and White Avurvedic Chai that was just wonderful. Spicy but light so I ended up getting some of that.

We just won't mention to husband how much two tins of tea and a tea maker thingy came to...

Next time, I plan to not bring the almost 4 yr old so I can actually check some other teas. The woman working was really nice about letting me see and smell each teach that she suggested.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh As long as you keep yours to fewer then 25 teas and don't buy a tea machine, you should look like a normal person buying tea amd your hubby will be clueless. (grins)

If he does ask, tell him that 2 ounces of tea makes 50 cups. Tell him how much it costs per cup of tea. $0.25 or something like that.


----------



## Cowgirl

Profcrash...I've used all your tricks ...you are a good teacher.  I just got my "spare" zarafina a few minutes ago.  So I'm set for awhile!


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh As long as you keep yours to fewer then 25 teas and don't buy a tea machine, you should look like a normal person buying tea amd your hubby will be clueless. (grins)


HEY!! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Cowgirl

Songbird...Did you get your Zarafina yet?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Not yet.  When I tried for second day mail they were going to charge me $95 for postage, so I figured I could wait.  LOL!  I think it's supposed to be here sometime between now and next Friday.

I ordered a Rooibos Tea Sampler in the same order.  It looked good, and I don't have NEARLY enough teas...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yikes, shipping twice the cost of the actual product? I would wait the extra week. 

Is there such a thing as enough teas? My tea shelf at work is down to 20 teas and it looks barren. I am waiting to restock 8 - 10 teas.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Yikes, shipping twice the cost of the actual product? I would wait the extra week.
> 
> Is there such a thing as enough teas? My tea shelf at work is down to 20 teas and it looks barren. I am waiting to restock 8 - 10 teas.


Yeah, I thought that was a little extreme. Shipping = 5.99 or 95.99. You pick. LOL! It's not as though I don't have a way of making tea until it gets here.

Still trying to decide if I'll have the Zarafina at work or at home.


----------



## Cowgirl

The Zarafina is now $44.99 on amazon. That's $5.00 cheaper than last week. I wonder what's going on...are they going out of business or is a new model coming out?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cool!  I'm going to buy another one to give my DD at Christmas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm Maybe they are not making a new version since it didn't sell well enough?


----------



## SongbirdVB

I just got the email that my first Zarafina shipped!  YAY!  Estimated delivery is 5/28.


----------



## Sienna_98

To anyone still on the fence regarding the Zarafina, I was at Tuesday Morning today and they were selling them for $39.99.  I couldn't resist....


----------



## Chad Winters

how long does loose tea last before going bad. I bought quite a bit and now I'm worried about finishing it in time!
I have half in tins that Teavana says keeps them good for a year, and half in the little baggies. Would ziplock be better than the fold over baggies?


----------



## Cowgirl

Sienna_98 said:


> To anyone still on the fence regarding the Zarafina, I was at Tuesday Morning today and they were selling them for $39.99. I couldn't resist....


Wow ...I thought $49 was good on Amazon. I have a friend looking to get one...will head to Tuesday Morning to see if ours has one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> how long does loose tea last before going bad. I bought quite a bit and now I'm worried about finishing it in time!
> I have half in tins that Teavana says keeps them good for a year, and half in the little baggies. Would ziplock be better than the fold over baggies?


I have heard a year. They last longer in the tins because the tins are suppose to be air tight. It also lasts longer when stored in the freezer, just like coffee. Personally, I have very few teas that I have to worry about the expiration date.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I got my Zarafina!  I'm drinking the first cup from the new machine, and it's almost perfect.  A tiny amount of tea (those little Rooibos "needles") escaped from the basket and ended up in my cup.  That's the only negative, and it's minor.  I LOVE this thing.  Now I might have to buy another one to have at home.  MUCH easier than trying to catch the exact temperature and timing on my own!


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB said:


> I got my Zarafina! I'm drinking the first cup from the new machine, and it's almost perfect. A tiny amount of tea (those little Rooibos "needles") escaped from the basket and ended up in my cup. That's the only negative, and it's minor. I LOVE this thing. Now I might have to buy another one to have at home. MUCH easier than trying to catch the exact temperature and timing on my own!


Yah...I'm glad you like it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And the tea tastes so good coming out of it. Overall, a great purchase. Enjoy!

So I am trying the Darjeeling SFTGFOP 1 Lingia tea that came in my sampler pack. It is quite yummy. 

Special Finest Tippy Golden Flowery Orange Pekoe 1. Superlative grade = SFTGFOP


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK so the Orange Blossom Oolong is pretty good. It is not a tea I would drink everyday but it is one I will enjoy when the mood hits me. The orange is not over whelming, it is there but the tea does not taste like orange and only orange. 

Is it bad that I bought something like 25 teas and only 7 of them are new to me? And two of the news one I really don't care about because I am not a hue fan of the herbal fruity teas? Those came in the sampler pack. 

I was a bit bummed that the teas in the sample pack did not come in tins but bags. I thought they came in tins. (pouts)


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> OK so the Orange Blossom Oolong is pretty good. It is not a tea I would drink everyday but it is one I will enjoy when the mood hits me. The orange is not over whelming, it is there but the tea does not taste like orange and only orange.
> 
> Is it bad that I bought something like 25 teas and only 7 of them are new to me? And two of the news one I really don't care about because I am not a hue fan of the herbal fruity teas? Those came in the sampler pack.
> 
> I was a bit bummed that the teas in the sample pack did not come in tins but bags. I thought they came in tins. (pouts)


Cool beans on the sampler pack! I got a Rooibos sampler pack from Amazon and the teas are in tins, but the tins are so teeny (2x1.5x1.5 inches) I probably won't find much use for them. So far I've tried the Rooibos Mango and it was faboo.

I don't think stocking up on your favorites is a bad thing. You don't want to get a bunch of new-to-you teas, just to discover you don't really care for any of them and want one of your old faves that you are out of! HORRORS!


----------



## Rasputina

I've been wondering if they are coming out with a new model or something the price has been reduced for a few months. Their website doesn't indicate anything though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Even if they do, the current model more then does what most of us need it to do. If you like the idea of a tea machine, I would pick up one or two at this very reduced price.


----------



## Rasputina

Mine has been in heavy use since last year, and I already bought some and gave them as gifts when I noticed it on sale a few months ago. I'm still debating buying one as a backup in case mine dies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, the Chocolate Rooibos is pretty good. I can see working it into my weekly rotation.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> OK, the Chocolate Rooibos is pretty good. I can see working it into my weekly rotation.


Oooooo, Chocolate Rooibos. Mmmmmm. Now I need some Rooibush Kuruman. This morning I tried the Rooibos Vanilla from my Rooibos Sampler. Yummy!! Crash, I have you to thank for turning me on to loose teas and I truly appreciate it. A lot. My credit card... not so much.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm getting low on a few of my teavana favorites....I need to make a field trip into Scottsdale.  Does anybody have any teavana favorites you would recommend?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> I'm getting low on a few of my teavana favorites....I need to make a field trip into Scottsdale. Does anybody have any teavana favorites you would recommend?


I love the Earl Grey Creme and the Azteca Fire.


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB said:


> I love the Earl Grey Creme and the Azteca Fire.


Good to know.


----------



## SongbirdVB

AND I get this custom blend that is OUT OF THIS WORLD. It's 2 oz of Ginseng Vitatlity, 2 oz of Honeybush Vanilla, and 3 oz of Zingiber Ginger Coconut. Fantastic, really!


----------



## Cowgirl

SongbirdVB said:


> AND I get this custom blend that is OUT OF THIS WORLD. It's 2 oz of Ginseng Vitatlity, 2 oz of Honeybush Vanilla, and 3 oz of Zingiber Ginger Coconut. Fantastic, really!


Ding Ding Ding....that sounds like the winner! I will definitely be trying this!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> I love the Earl Grey Creme and the Azteca Fire.


Seconded. Those are my two favorites from Teavana. I also like the Mate Vana and Roobios Chai combo they have.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

SongbirdVB said:


> Oooooo, Chocolate Rooibos. Mmmmmm. Now I need some Rooibush Kuruman. This morning I tried the Rooibos Vanilla from my Rooibos Sampler. Yummy!! Crash, I have you to thank for turning me on to loose teas and I truly appreciate it. A lot. My credit card... not so much.


Awww thanks. I love my tea and it is fun sharing that passion with others.

I really think that most of us are not exposed to tea properly. We think of Lipton and Twinnings and Bigelow. The later two are not bad but they are not great either. We are taught that tea is some how more high maintenance then coffee and that loose leaf tea is this really complicated thing. In reality, tea is as easy to make as coffee. There are tons of varieties to try. It is a fun little adventure that is great for your body and mind.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Cowgirl said:


> Ding Ding Ding....that sounds like the winner! I will definitely be trying this!


You'll have to let me know what you think!!

You are so right, Crash. I thought loose tea was a LOT more work. It is a bit higher maintenance than bagged tea, but the flavor cannot be compared. It's just TOO MUCH better. You taught me, and I am sharing the love. I've converted a few already!


----------



## Cowgirl

Crash converted me and now I'm converting friends and family! First I got them all to buy the kindle and now the zarafina.  I need some commissions on these sales.
It looks like the tea drinkers hijacked the coffee or tea thread. Maybe Crash needs to lead one just for everything tea?


----------



## SongbirdVB

The coffee drinkers take over periodically and talk about K-cups. I almost BOUGHT one of those machines, then remembered I don't like coffee. KBoards are BAD for my wallet. <g>


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The coffee drinkers started their own topic to discuss their fancy machine a while back. (grins)


----------



## SongbirdVB

So we tea drinkers get this one... all to OURSELVES?!!  Where's my party hat?  I NEED MY PARTY HAT!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Well, we started our own thread. The Tea Thread is alive and kicking.


----------



## SongbirdVB

ProfCrash said:


> Well, we started our own thread. The Tea Thread is alive and kicking.


I REALLY need to start paying more attention. I'll check that thread out tomorrow!


----------

